# Just Got Paid



## LowSanJo_Nate

Here is my 1978 cadillac paris coupe deville, that I picked up last year for my birthday. Plans for the caddy are: swap the quarters, trunk, doors, and front end, full 90 swap. Full frame swap with new 5.7l engine. new interior, 90 Pillow tops, also dash swap.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

some pics of it on the trailer ready to take it home.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

First thing we did was swap the the doors and front clip. Wanted to see it with the 90 clip on it :biggrin:


----------



## lowchevy1989

:biggrin: nice find


----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup: nice, I want to see this finished I don't think I've ever seen a 90d out 78 vert.


----------



## Coast One

i got pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

my foot went thru the floor when we picked it up. everything else was solid, but the floors. nate picked up a donor car.
DONOR CAR.
floors, doors, hood, fenders, trunk and quarter panels. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

3 months and the shop still hadnt done much.









except cut the floors out and test fit the doors.


----------



## Coast One

finally the quarters were cut.


----------



## Scrapin63

Good luck big homie


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Big Body Caddi

Gotta love them Cadi's :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2008, 10:00 AM~9923890
> *finally the quarters were cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looked crazy with no ass on it. but i was just happy that those old qauters were off and the 80s were ready to be put on.


----------



## Coast One

test fit the back half...


----------



## Coast One

longer trunk, less room to work with. start calculations on how much we can move the top base, and what it will do to the angle of the roof when up. me and nate had to get to working on it and figuring how to make shit work so we started cutting what needed to be cut. even though he was paying the shop to tell him it will be done real soon :uh:


----------



## Coast One

"dont worry, by next week the quarters will be welded and seam sealed"


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2008, 12:48 PM~9924155
> *longer trunk, less room to work with. start calculations on how much we can move the top base, and what it will do to the angle of the roof when up. me and nate had to get to working on it and figuring how to make shit work so we started cutting what needed to be cut. even though he was paying the shop to tell him it will be done real soon :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2008, 12:48 PM~9924155
> *longer trunk, less room to work with. start calculations on how much we can move the top base, and what it will do to the angle of the roof when up. me and nate had to get to working on it and figuring how to make shit work so we started cutting what needed to be cut. even though he was paying the shop to tell him it will be done real soon :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

2 months later... the welds happen. :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records

TOP SECRET ?


----------



## Coast One

no more progress was happening, over 8 months later. we did what little we could. told us the shop was closing and that he was going to put the car in storage and bring it out once a week to work on it. 8 months, and probably a total of 8 days worked on. so we werent going to take that chance. Juan came in and started doing what they couldnt do in 8 months.
paris cut , metal shaped to fit perfect, no bondo...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Feb 12 2008, 10:58 AM~9924224
> *TOP SECRET ?
> *


:biggrin: 
the rest is top secret, plus thats all the pics i have. nate and juan have been working on it, nate has the pics, his car he can put them up if he likes.


----------



## 543Records

LOOKING AT YOUR FRAME, THE CAR IS BUILT TO SWANG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn,gonna be nice homie!


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Feb 12 2008, 11:14 AM~9924315
> *LOOKING AT YOUR FRAME, THE CAR IS BUILT TO SWANG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah its going to swang alright! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

I cant believe it, I didnt know that you could 90 out a 70's model. wish I still had my 77, lol.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 12 2008, 03:40 PM~9926254
> *Yeah its going to swang alright! :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 12 2008, 07:17 PM~9928289
> *hno:
> *


I hope i can be like pat. :biggrin: swanging on the 101


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 12 2008, 07:40 PM~9928546
> *I hope i can be like pat. :biggrin: swanging on the 101
> *


one day for now Train...say your prayers...take vitamins and believe in yourself.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

wheres the pics of the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 12 2008, 07:48 PM~9928623
> *one day for now Train...say your prayers...take vitamins and believe in yourself.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont worry, ive been.  but im going to need alot of gods help. :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

to much talking........post more pics!


----------



## 68niou1

dammm i seen this car at the shop.. you went all out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 12 2008, 09:02 PM~9928776
> *dont worry, ive been.   but im going to need alot of gods help. :roflmao:
> *


god hasnt been doing those kind of favors lately :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So i bought this 80s 4 door with fully wrap frame, to save me the headache of sending my frame to a shop. guy told me it was doing 60 inches. But dont know if thats the truth, but in the back window it had a TRUCHA sticker.








Original plan was to swap it with the frame on my 90 next to it.  








took the sunroof out and then off to the recyclers.








i forgot to take the front engine bolts out :uh: 








then finally the body was off :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres the frame now. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Looking good bro cant wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Looking good bro cant wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks.  just trying to keep up with the guys out here!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

This caddy iz bad!! Man I
need to find me a car like this 1!! Keep up tha good work!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 12 2008, 11:04 PM~9930727
> *Heres the frame now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Much props to everyone puttting their hands on this. More pics :yes:


----------



## Skim

LOOKIN GOOD BUT WHY IS THAT GUYS HEAD SO BIG AND WHAT YEAR IS THE BLUE BUG BESIDE HIM :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

LOOKIN GOOD BUT WHY IS THAT GUYS HEAD SO BIG AND WHAT YEAR IS THE BLUE BUG BESIDE HIM :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: fuckin coast blew up my head in the pic, then blurred my face :angry:
and the bug looked like an 60s but not positive.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also had my rims powdercoated tho match the frame.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Y iz there 5 rims?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 13 2008, 05:48 PM~9936447
> *Y iz there 5 rims?
> *


4-13s and 1-14 for the 5th wheel


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Yea i thought so but wuznt sure thought 1 wuz if anotha 1 wuz to get fucked up... But i cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 13 2008, 06:03 PM~9936600
> *Yea i thought so but wuznt sure thought 1 wuz if anotha 1 wuz to get fucked up... But i cant wait to see it finished!
> *


yeah im going to kick myself if 1 gets messed up.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Haha! i will kick my self just for even thinkin of if it wuz to happenen! r u go hopp and 3 wheel it every once in while?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 13 2008, 06:24 PM~9936788
> *Haha! i will kick my self just for even thinkin of if it wuz to happenen! r u go hopp and 3 wheel it every once in while?
> *


yeah. its going to be a show street car. :biggrin: im going to have to get a set of 14s just for cruising.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Ok Dats Wuts supp!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also did the front spokes.


----------



## Skim

:0 i see chrome a arms too :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

im gona track this topic.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2008, 05:21 PM~9936257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD BUT WHY IS THAT GUYS HEAD SO BIG  :0
> *


cuz hes got a convertible cadillac :0


----------



## LacN_Thru

i'm going to be lookin in on this one, keep up the good work homie, shits gonna turn out nice!


----------



## Coast One

pics pics pics...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9943698
> *pics pics pics...
> *


ok ok downloading right now. give me a min


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finished Fiberglassing the quarters!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 03:50 PM~9943897
> *Finished Fiberglassing the quarters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:uh: didnt even get to clean up the yard!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Paris cut, with 80s body lines.








Not done yet!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 05:50 PM~9943897
> *Finished Fiberglassing the quarters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: how long the fiberglassing the panels take..an how hard ? i wanna do this


----------



## rollindeep408

go nate go :biggrin: more work done in two weeks than in the 8 months at the shop :uh:


----------



## plague

VERY,VERY,VERY NICE


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for a clean sj build :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 15 2008, 01:17 AM~9947416
> *ttt for a clean sj build :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 14 2008, 08:05 PM~9946235
> *:cheesy: how long the fiberglassing the panels take..an how hard ? i wanna do this
> *


it took me a couple nights. it was a little hard to get my hands inside the body where the wheel wells are, but not to bad.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2008, 08:13 PM~9946309
> *go nate go :biggrin:  more work done in two weeks than in the 8 months at the shop :uh:
> *


I think it was more like 9 months


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 15 2008, 06:33 PM~9952293
> *it took me a couple nights. it was a little hard to get my hands inside the body where the wheel wells are, but not to bad.
> *


thx ..gonna have to try that myself


----------



## stillwaters

This is some good shit here bro :thumbsup: 
Even better your doing it yourself with the help of some hommies


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Feb 16 2008, 08:41 PM~9960401
> *This is some good shit here bro :thumbsup:
> Even better your doing it yourself with the help of some hommies
> *


  Thanks homie! 

Took the car to the upholstery shop today, so they could start working on the top.
















:biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 16 2008, 10:19 PM~9960672
> *  Thanks homie!
> 
> Took the car to the upholstery shop today, so they could start working on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dam hommie! 
Perfect example of BUILT not Bought!
Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

does that frame have a split belly? how far are the uppers extended


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 16 2008, 11:19 PM~9960672
> *  Thanks homie!
> 
> Took the car to the upholstery shop today, so they could start working on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 06:50 PM~9943897
> *Finished Fiberglassing the quarters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everybody else probably knows, but what does the fiberglass do for the quarter panels?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 17 2008, 01:04 AM~9961741
> *does that frame have a split belly? how far are the uppers extended
> *


yeah it has a split belly :biggrin: i i extended the arms an extra inch


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Feb 17 2008, 12:33 PM~9963898
> *Everybody else probably knows, but what does the fiberglass do for the quarter panels?
> *


The fiberglass keeps the quarters from buckling, when 3 wheeling and hopping. since i have no roof for extra support, i use alot!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 15 2008, 07:33 PM~9952293
> *it took me a couple nights. it was a little hard to get my hands inside the body where the wheel wells are, but not to bad.
> *


did you use the mat and resin or just the long strand kitty hair?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 01:24 PM~9964201
> *did you use the mat and resin or just the long strand kitty hair?
> *


4 gallons of kitty hair! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 17 2008, 03:27 PM~9964212
> *4 gallons of kitty hair! :biggrin:
> *


Holy fawk!!!
I like this thread,can't wait to see progress


----------



## God's Son2

amen brother, nice find! what special options did the Paris have?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Its just a fully loaded coupe that they hacked the roof off and made convertible. same as the le cabs, but built by another company. Made here in cali.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 17 2008, 02:36 AM~9961951
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Evan uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 17 2008, 04:27 PM~9964212
> *4 gallons of kitty hair! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn, thats alot, i doubt you will ripple a bit! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 17 2008, 09:02 PM~9966294
> *Whats up Evan uffin:
> *


i was wavin goodbye to the caddy again lol cant wait to see all the pics you been holdin out on :0


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2008, 11:17 PM~9976637
> *i was wavin goodbye to the caddy again lol cant wait to see all the pics you been holdin out on :0
> 
> *


Pics of my interior


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My door panel.








:angry: going to have to fix it. the shop put the embroidery in the front, not the back.


----------



## 155/80/13

arent those coast ones seats? they look like the same color, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

nah mine are a seafoam grean kinda. they look greyer. :biggrin:
plus different material.


----------



## Coast One

they do look close in the pic. but way different color


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 AM~9995056
> *arent those coast ones seats? they look like the same color, looks good :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: seeing coasts seats made me want to get my shit done. well worth it. both interiors are going to be very nice.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn :wow: Cant wait to see this hit the streets of SJ :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 13 2008, 12:04 AM~9930727
> *Heres the frame now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much they charge for the powder coat


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

man this car is coming out nice!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2008, 05:26 PM~9998779
> *how much they charge for the powder coat
> *


$650 for frame 5 rims and some spokes.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2008, 06:08 PM~9999173
> *man this car is coming out nice!!!
> *


Thanks homie. you guys on the Lecab Fest are setting the standards pretty high. Just trying to keep up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 21 2008, 09:26 PM~9999386
> *Thanks homie. you guys on the Lecab Fest are setting the standards pretty high. Just trying to keep up.
> *


When I was building my car I just tried to keep it as close to if I were to have gone to the cadillac dealer and asked for a 92 lecab.... what my car looks like is what you would get  At least I like to think so :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9999525
> *When I was building my car I just tried to keep it as close to if I were to have gone to the cadillac dealer and asked for a 92 lecab.... what my car looks like is what you would get  At least I like to think so :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good to me!


----------



## Psta

looking good Nate!


----------



## BAY AREA 64

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 21 2008, 07:24 PM~9999350
> *$650 for frame 5 rims and some spokes.
> *


got a number and or lacation for the powder coater


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 21 2008, 09:50 PM~10002001
> *looking good Nate!
> *


Thanks Rick! trying to keep up with my homies :biggrin: EL MALDITO SO HOOD EL CHAPO


----------



## La Lo

looks great guys cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My paris emblem, and the american coach works tag. that i got from kingoflacs. 
 Still need another paris emblem if anyone has 1 laying around.


----------



## MADMAX4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: I want one


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

all that BS you where going though payed off..man bro that shits going to be hot!
looking good homie!!


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 22 2008, 03:33 PM~10006499
> *all that BS you where going though payed off..man bro that shits going to be hot!
> looking good homie!!
> *


Thanks eddie. just trying to get shit done now that its back in my hands. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

good job :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Nice progress and a huge undertaking!!!! Keep up the good work and keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Went by the shop today. finally got it in a stable place. now they are going to start test fiting the top.


----------



## Coast One

wheres the pic? i want to see jorge work


----------



## Guest

dAMN nATE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2008, 11:01 PM~10016004
> *wheres the pic? i want to see jorge work
> *


me too. :roflmao: just playin should be working on it this week.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 23 2008, 11:08 PM~10016041
> *dAMN nATE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:
> *


thanks! i think you currupted me. i should of never seen your ride. :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im jealous. what are you going to name her?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2008, 10:40 AM~10017587
> *im jealous. what are you going to name her?
> *


"just got paid"


----------



## TOPFAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 24 2008, 02:10 PM~10017698
> *"just got paid"
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 24 2008, 11:10 AM~10017698
> *"just got paid"
> *


Yep. :biggrin: I felt it was appropriate to name it that because i get paid on friday. First day to start ctruising.


----------



## Caddylac

:biggrin: Anymore new pics?? My favorite topic right here!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 24 2008, 01:12 PM~10018325
> *:biggrin: Anymore new pics??  My favorite topic right here!
> *


since i havent had the car at the house. ive just been working on taking the wiring out of my 90s parts car. but i will see what pics i got.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

90s caddy rockers i started.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My Engine. Needs to be put on a stand and cleaned up.


----------



## Coast One

go pick up that engine stand foo


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 24 2008, 03:20 PM~10018639
> *since i havent had the car at the house. ive just been working on taking the wiring out of my 90s parts car. but i will see what pics i got.
> *


post pics of that whole wiring shit homie


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 24 2008, 10:09 PM~10022390
> *post pics of that whole wiring shit homie
> *


  i dont think you want to see all the wires im having to pull out. i dont even want to see it myself.


----------



## 704 Sheen

NICE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 26 2008, 02:34 AM~10031939
> *  i dont think you want to see all the wires im having to pull out. i dont even want to see it myself.
> *



yeah caddies have more wires then im sure it actualy needs.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Started in the back.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:uh: The dash wires.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

my poor 90


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres what my 90 looked like before i took it apart.  I was going to fix it up, But ended up buying a brougham from the homie. then a month later I found the convertible on craigslist.








Had it body worked and primed, just needed final block and paint.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Got the motor on an engine stand. now its time to take it apart and paint it.
















Thanks bz.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 26 2008, 06:16 PM~10037151
> *Started in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so what you gotta do? just fish out the old ones and fish in the new ones?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 26 2008, 11:15 PM~10040027
> *so what you gotta do? just fish out the old ones and fish in the new ones?
> *


i have a complete dash with fuse box. so all i need are the acsesorie wires. like brake lights, truck latch, pull down, door wiring, lights, ect......... the dash has all the computer, heater controls, light dimmer, all the controls from the dash.


----------



## 155/80/13

aint there was a seperate computer under the glove box somewhere?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10040225
> *aint there was a seperate computer under the glove box somewhere?
> *


yeah it is still hooked up to the dash. the brown one is for the paris and the black 1 went in to my brougham.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## kingoflacz

damn i love rag caddies!


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN SHIT'S LOOKIN GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 27 2008, 04:13 PM~10044478
> *damn i love rag caddies!
> *


Thanks bro  if you come across that other emblem please let me know.


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 27 2008, 08:32 PM~10046160
> *Thanks bro   if you come across that other emblem please let me know.
> *


man i looked this wknd actually when i cleaned my storage thought i stumbled up on it got happy it was a damn "phaeton" emblem pissed me off ill keep looking bro!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 27 2008, 08:20 PM~10046622
> *man i looked this wknd actually when i cleaned my storage thought i stumbled up on it got happy it was a damn  "phaeton" emblem pissed me off ill keep looking bro!
> *


 thanks bro. if not i was thinking about have some made. but not sure how authentic it would look.


----------



## sj59

bump for some damn progress pics...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Feb 29 2008, 10:18 AM~10057271
> *bump for some damn progress pics...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

all you need no is some spaghetti sauce


----------



## EL PECADOR

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am gonna keep an eye on this thread 

thoes wires make my head hurt tho


----------



## Guest

plug and play!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Mar 1 2008, 08:53 AM~10064376
> *plug and play!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Mar 1 2008, 08:53 AM~10064376
> *plug and play!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

i picked up a pump for the top at pick n pull. it is off a 90s pontiac convertible, so i had to buy some fittings for the pump to work with the lines that are already in the car.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 2 2008, 05:33 PM~10071835
> *i picked up a pump for the top at pick n pull. it is off a 90s pontiac convertible, so i had to buy some fittings for the pump to work with the lines that are already in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much was that?


----------



## abel

real nice buildup man


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

the pump cost me $60.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10072744
> *real nice buildup man
> *


Thanks homie. your car came out sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 2 2008, 06:33 PM~10071835
> *i picked up a pump for the top at pick n pull. it is off a 90s pontiac convertible, so i had to buy some fittings for the pump to work with the lines that are already in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatever you call it jus drop the top :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

ive been thinkin of runnin the holley lowrider carb, instead of usinfg the tbi. since my car is a 78 i dont have to use the throttle body. that way i dont need the computer. what do you think?


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2008, 03:00 PM~10078959
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

might as well unplug that check engine light. because when it turns on beacuse some engine sensors arent hooked up to it, you know the motor is still going to be in there...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:0 :0 i dont know how i missed this build :twak


Rag is lookin great!!!!!! and some great metal work too


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 3 2008, 02:53 PM~10078561
> *ive been thinkin of runnin the holley lowrider carb, instead of usinfg the tbi. since my car is a 78 i dont have to use the throttle body. that way i dont need the computer. what do you think?
> *


i knew you couldnt mess with all those wires :biggrin: im starting to lean that way too, how would you wire up the dash and make it work though, splicing wires and shit?like everyone else


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

i was thinking about just wiring everything up the same way, just with out hooking the computer up. ive seen the 5.7 caddy motors with carbs on them so i know it will work. but like homie said i will probably have lights on because of the sensors.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

and i just finished putting in some more work.... pulled the gas tank and most of the exhaust off my 90. i want to try to dump the 90 this weekend or next. i just need to take the motor out.


----------



## BayMami

Damn Cousin, you're doing it live huh! Your interior came out f*ckin' sweet... I love the color.
everythings looking good! Much, much, much props to you! 
*I can already picture you rollin'!*
Can't wait to see it when it's all done! It's gonna be beautiful!
Keep up the great work! 
Hope to see you soon!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks cuzo! :biggrin: finally found my camera. heres where im at now.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

ive also been messing with the brougham.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 6 2008, 01:12 AM~10101818
> *ive also been messing with the brougham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

after market sunroof from the 90


----------



## Spanky

looking good..


----------



## ruben sauceda

i know this one is gonna be a show stopper. keep up the work


----------



## EL PECADOR

ttt


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 3 2008, 02:53 PM~10078561
> *ive been thinkin of runnin the holley lowrider carb, instead of usinfg the tbi. since my car is a 78 i dont have to use the throttle body. that way i dont need the computer. what do you think?
> *



all I have to say is TUNED PORT BIATCH!!!!!!! :0 but then again u didnt ask me


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 6 2008, 02:28 AM~10102090
> *after market sunroof from the 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nate makin a convertable into a hard top
:roflmao: :roflmao:


















j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Very nice so far, love the colors


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 8 2008, 12:19 PM~10121510
> *fuckin nate makin a convertable into a hard top
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


:uh: just trying not to throw things away can be used. so if you know anyone who needs a roof with a hole in it, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 9 2008, 12:17 PM~10127208
> *:uh: just trying not to throw things away can be used. so if you know anyone who needs a roof with a hole in it, let me know. :biggrin:
> *


didnt we take that top off for coasts moonroof? or is this another one? i want it :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 9 2008, 04:59 PM~10128608
> *didnt we take that top off for coasts moonroof? or is this another one? i want it  :biggrin:
> *


its from the 90. come get it gil if you want it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 9 2008, 02:17 PM~10127208
> *:uh: just trying not to throw things away can be used. so if you know anyone who needs a roof with a hole in it, let me know. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: just givin you a hardtime


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2008, 07:53 PM~10130164
> *:happysad: just givin you a hardtime
> *


 :uh:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

my bumper kit. not sure which one im going to use on the vert. i think the smaller one.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Me too.! tha smaller 1!


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10145119
> *Me too.! tha smaller 1!
> *


 :biggrin: thats what i was thinkin!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Chrome was peeling on the bucket. so i had it rechromed.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

90 cup holder.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10157231
> *90 cup holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wered you ge that? how much was it


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Using Zenith knock offs on my Daytons.  







Thanks Josh.
Pics of my Daytons before i had them taking apart by Charlie From Zenith Cambell.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10157285
> *wered you ge that? how much was it
> *


Got it on ebay for about $30 shipped.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 13 2008, 12:35 AM~10157212
> *Chrome was peeling on the bucket. so i had it rechromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 13 2008, 01:49 AM~10157292
> *Got it on ebay for about $30 shipped.
> *


good find


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Coast One




----------



## sj59

BUMP FOR BIG NATE :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

:ANOTHER







FOR UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac

TTT Looking Good


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 13 2008, 01:48 AM~10157286
> *Using Zenith knock offs on my Daytons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh.
> Pics of my Daytons before i had them taking apart by Charlie From Zenith Cambell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good on those OG tires


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 19 2008, 05:55 AM~10203995
> *they look good on those OG tires
> *


Thanks homie. but when there done the should look a little like these but green.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 22 2008, 10:27 AM~10229425
> *
> *


 :cheesy: whered u find that


----------



## CADILLACSAM

*Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## JUIC'D64

wanna sale the other 5th wheel :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 22 2008, 07:44 PM~10231973
> *wanna sale the other 5th wheel :biggrin:
> *


 sorry lucky. saving it for the brougham.


----------



## gmo442

damn bro this is too sick, i love caddy rags...is it going to be out at the shows this year??


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64

its all good bro just trying to clean space for you :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Keep up the good work pimpin!!!!!


----------



## nuttyblock

Nice work so far. If U get tired of it. Get at me! [email protected] with pics of the finished product or where U left off. My man was looking to put something in his magazine about ordinary guys doing their own work and stop paying htese shops by the hour to let the car sit. Send what U can to that e-mail address, may be able to get U in


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

:thumbsdown:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: nate? page 3?
not acceptable :buttkick:


----------



## Rollinaround

LOL


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 30 2008, 12:50 PM~10290486
> *:uh: nate?   page 3?
> not acceptable  :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

2 da top 4 da homies



come on peeps, i cant keep bringin it to the top with out progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Getting some work done on the 5th wheel last night. I will try to get up some pics.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

hows frisco? HOW MUCH $$$$ DID YOU SPEND...LOL


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 5 2008, 07:17 AM~10341247
> *hows frisco? HOW MUCH $$$$ DID YOU SPEND...LOL
> *


 :biggrin: it was nice out there. had to show Spanky what the Bay Area is like. But i think we spent most of the time on Market st. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10342580
> *:biggrin:  it was nice out there. had to show Spanky what the Bay Area is like. But i think we spent most of the time on Market st. :biggrin:
> *



AWWWWWW SSHHIITTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

tttt


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt homie the cars lookin realy good


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10342580
> *:biggrin:  it was nice out there. had to show Spanky what the Bay Area is like. But i think we spent most of the time on Market st. :biggrin:
> *


I just went there to buy shoes!! what? went to see a movie at the cinema..nothing special..


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 7 2008, 03:02 AM~10353155
> *I just went there to buy shoes!! what? went to see a movie at the cinema..nothing special..
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah thats what i told them!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

pics of the 5th wheel


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 7 2008, 10:04 AM~10355217
> *pics of the 5th wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: wich 1 i see 2 rims cut


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I cut both. im using the green one on the convertible. and the center gold is going on the brougham. i will try to get pics of the green one.


----------



## Guest

gangster


----------



## Coast One

rwc


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:angry: After a month and a half with nothing done. I picked up the ride last night and brought her home.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 8 2008, 12:24 PM~10364349
> *:angry: After a month and a half with nothing done. I picked up the ride last night and brought her home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite builds, keep up the good work carnal


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 7 2008, 06:36 PM~10359764
> *gangster
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

better scoot that shit over more. or its getting door dings :angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 damn, a nother faking ass shop homie? at least you got it back . you can some shit done now.



but wut bout the top?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 03:29 PM~10366545
> *:0  damn, a nother faking ass shop homie? at least you got it back . you can some shit done now.
> but wut bout the top?
> *


  just going to roll with the top down for now.
I will take it back when there ready for it!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2008, 10:51 AM~10364577
> *better scoot that shit over more. or its getting door dings :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:uh: I know, from the people coming out of the bathroom!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Apr 8 2008, 10:30 AM~10364399
> *one of my favorite builds, keep up the good work carnal
> *


  Thanks Homie


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 8 2008, 04:10 PM~10366845
> *:uh: I know, from the people coming out of the bathroom!
> *


 :0 just tell charles he can come over no more


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Put in some work on the ride tonight.  Pulled some spindles apart for chrome, and pulled the front end off to pull the motor and heater core.


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great job on this car!!


----------



## Coast One

nice :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky

need to go to the show Sunday for motivation... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 10:43 AM~10373060
> *need to go to the show Sunday for motivation... :biggrin:
> *


No one wants to roll.  I told everyone im down!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 9 2008, 03:38 PM~10373972
> *No one wants to roll.   I told everyone im down!
> *


I'll be there... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 12:52 PM~10374084
> *I'll be there... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then i might just have to hit you up when im down there.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

Just saw the whole build looks very nice cant wait to see it complete,


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10374219
> *Just saw the whole build looks very nice cant wait to see it complete,
> *


Thanks homie. my dream car is that 67 vert you got!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 8 2008, 11:24 AM~10364349
> *:angry: After a month and a half with nothing done. I picked up the ride last night and brought her home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was it at the body shop


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10376229
> *where was it at the body shop
> *


At the upholstery shop. they were going to fix the top.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 9 2008, 03:36 AM~10370462
> *Put in some work on the ride tonight.   Pulled some spindles apart for chrome, and pulled the front end off to pull the motor and heater core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its in a good home now :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

caught nate.... working! :0


nate and juan starting the body work uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 10 2008, 03:48 AM~10379556
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 10 2008, 12:07 AM~10379499
> *caught nate.... working! :0
> nate and juan starting the body work uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 41 minutes from sanding to primer? damn, wut the hell were yoou guys on ?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 10 2008, 11:45 AM~10381968
> *:0  41 minutes from sanding to primer? damn, wut the hell were yoou guys on ?
> *


hno:


thats false information... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## Rollinaround

:wave:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 10 2008, 10:45 AM~10381968
> *:0  41 minutes from sanding to primer? damn, wut the hell were yoou guys on ?
> *


 :biggrin: I wasnt on anything. by time i got there everything was gone! :uh:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Engines gone! now time for Jaun to work on the fire wall. Thats all for my pics until Monday, from me. Taking a little vacation in So Cal.


----------



## sj59

firewall is almost done....... but I will let mr. nate do the pic thing :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 11 2008, 12:49 AM~10388383
> *:biggrin:  I wasnt on anything. by time i got there everything was gone! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the only way to work ese good luck on the build


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for nate :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR

NEED MOTIVATION HERE U GO :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

nice!!!


----------



## Coast One

i dont think motivation is his issue... lol but it dont hurt 

:biggrin:
ttt


----------



## 84caddy

from this










to this :0 :0 :0 









amazing work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

NATES RIDE COMIN CORRECT.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres the car I liked at the show. I wish my car was this clean when i got it.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So heres some update pics. Got some more work done today since my vacation is over.  
Cleaned up the firewall. welded the holes up and and filled them with body filler.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Also worked on the windshield pillars. Jaun and I took out all the bondo American Coach Works filled the top of the pillars with and welded a piece of metal in it for more support. 
























Still need to grind down all the welds.


----------



## Coast One

why you add the metal, you didnt like the factory card board??


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10420891
> *why you add the metal, you didnt like the factory card board??
> *


 :roflmao: The card board was reinforcment. that way the bondo wouldnt crack. :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

thats CLASS


----------



## Coast One

nice how the shop "replaced floors" :ugh: oops they missed a whole fucken section. good thing they never welded up what they started! time to pull the whole floor out the other parts car...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 01:25 PM~10421665
> *nice how the shop "replaced floors" :ugh: oops they missed a whole fucken section. good thing they never welded up what they started! time to pull the whole floor out the other parts car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn, thats alot of work! you can look at the way we did mine in my topic , it worked out great!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:28 AM~10421691
> *god damn, thats alot of work! you can look at the way we did mine in my topic , it worked out great!
> *


well i fell thru the back seat when we went to look at the car before he bought it. the shop he took it to was suppose to replace the floors. they cut it out, but left the part under the dash in place. i didnt understand why they just didnt do it all. they never even finished putting in the floors, they just layed them in place. yesterday nate poked a hole thru the front. tired of these half ass shops. itll get done right this time, but it just sucks that they wasted almost a whole year just bullshitting.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 11:44 AM~10421803
> *well i fell thru the back seat when we went to look at the car before he bought it. the shop he took it to was suppose to replace the floors. they cut it out, but left the part under the dash in place. i didnt understand why they just didnt do it all. they never even finished putting in the floors, they just layed them in place. yesterday nate poked a hole thru the front. tired of these half ass shops. ITLL GET DONE RIGHT THIS TIME, but it just sucks that they wasted almost a whole year just bullshitting.
> *



:yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 14 2008, 02:17 PM~10414404
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing work!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! Got all the right people helping me!


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*awesome build homie. Keep that pace up and you'll be done sooner than you think. Hope everything goes smooth for you.*


----------



## Rollinaround

:wave:


----------



## 74 RAG




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 15 2008, 09:00 PM~10426842
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Josh? Heard were going to work on the rivi pretty soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 16 2008, 02:48 AM~10427831
> *Whats up Josh? Heard were going to work on the rivi pretty soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 16 2008, 11:53 AM~10430633
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

nice build


----------



## D-Cheeze

nice build


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 21 2008, 09:55 PM~10472541
> *nice build
> *


  Thanks Cheeze


----------



## KERRBSS

nice post more pics dood


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

lookin real nice man can not wait to see more


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

page 4? :nono: you know wut that meens :buttkick: 


:tongue:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

i know i keep forgeting my camera. Should be able to take some pics when i get back from LA.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 25 2008, 11:35 AM~10502387
> *  i know i keep forgeting my camera. Should be able to take some pics when i get back from LA.
> *


 :0 la again homie.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10504045
> *:0  la again homie.
> *


 :yes: Had to go drop some parts off at the platers, stop by LowLife hydraulics, and kick it with DIPPINIT. Bad Ass 63 hes building! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

Yeah whatever... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hit me up with those lowlife deals :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

more pics


----------



## Rollinaround

_whats crackin nate_


----------



## BayMami

Hey Cousin! :wave:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Whats up everyone! My bad been letting this topic die. Been busy with alot of stuff. I will Post pics sometime tonight when i get home! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I just picked up a new 4 pump prohopper setup for the caddy. The guy was going to put it in his 63 but never got the chance to finish it. So we just took the car and the setup off his hands. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 2 2008, 01:17 PM~10561342
> *I just picked up a new 4 pump prohopper setup for the caddy. The guy was going to put it in his 63 but never got the chance to finish it. So we just took the car and the setup off his hands. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now you can put those adex i sold u on


----------



## REV. chuck

i dont understand 

u couldnt find an 80's lecab so you built your own from a a 78 paris 


nice car either way just dont understand alot of this work is just to get that euro nose


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 2 2008, 03:53 PM~10562703
> *now you can put those adex i sold u on
> *


 :biggrin: Yep might as well! Been wanting to hook them up for a while now. i just have to hand polish them. I also got some zig zags from Rollinaround:thumbsup: sent them out to get polished last weekend.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10563067
> *i dont understand
> 
> u couldnt find an 80's lecab so you built your own from a a 78 paris
> nice car either way  just dont understand   alot of this work is just to get that euro nose
> *


:biggrin: I just happened to stumble over this car on my birthday, and got talked into buying it by the homies  I never planned on getting a convertible caddy. I wanted a 67 impala. But shit i had to step my game up and i figured i couldnt go wrong with a fully 90ed cadillac convertible. Plus they never made 80s Paris. they were only made in 78-79. There is only 1 other converted Paris that i know of and it is in Japan.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

nice man very nice


----------



## EL PECADOR

uffin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 3 2008, 02:08 AM~10565387
> *:biggrin:  I just happened to stumble over this car on my birthday, and got talked into buying it by the homies    I never planned on getting a convertible caddy. I wanted a 67 impala. But shit i had to step my game up and i figured i couldnt go wrong with a fully 90ed cadillac convertible. Plus they never made 80s Paris. they were only made in 78-79. There is only 1 other converted Paris that i know of and it is in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a nice car man for sure

i just dont understand why all that just to get the euro look instead of restoring ot for what it is 

just me i guess


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 3 2008, 03:08 AM~10565387
> *:biggrin:  I just happened to stumble over this car on my birthday, and got talked into buying it by the homies    I never planned on getting a convertible caddy. I wanted a 67 impala. But shit i had to step my game up and i figured i couldnt go wrong with a fully 90ed cadillac convertible. Plus they never made 80s Paris. they were only made in 78-79. There is only 1 other converted Paris that i know of and it is in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no one would ever have to "talk me into" buyin a rag cadi :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10576378
> *no one would ever have to "talk me into" buyin a rag cadi :cheesy:
> *


lol. it was more are like, "are you sure you want it?? its a lot of work plus you can try to find yourself a nice 67 project that you wanted." his mind was made up even when i went thru the floor when we were looking at it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10578566
> *lol. it was more are like, "are you sure you want it?? its a lot of work plus you can try to find yourself a nice 67 project that you wanted." his mind was made up even when i went thru the floor when we were looking at it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 2 2008, 02:17 PM~10561342
> *I just picked up a new 4 pump prohopper setup for the caddy. The guy was going to put it in his 63 but never got the chance to finish it. So we just took the car and the setup off his hands. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10578566
> *lol. it was more are like, "are you sure you want it?? its a lot of work plus you can try to find yourself a nice 67 project that you wanted." his mind was made up even when i went thru the floor when we were looking at it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10578566
> *lol. it was more are like, "are you sure you want it?? its a lot of work plus you can try to find yourself a nice 67 project that you wanted." his mind was made up even when i went thru the floor when we were looking at it. :biggrin:
> *


I was just trippin on all the work that needed to be done. i thought that the quarters where alot different. :angry: yeah that was some shit when you went throught the floors, and it wasnt like a little hole, you went all the way through. :yessad:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10576267
> *its a nice car man  for sure
> 
> i just dont understand why all that just to get the euro look  instead of restoring ot for what it is
> 
> just me i guess
> *


It needed to be redone anyways. just went the extra step.


----------



## Rollinaround

:yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally got the 90 to the shop.  Hopefully by the end of the week we can have the floors all cut out.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10596129
> *Finally got the 90 to the shop.   Hopefully by the end of the week we can have the floors all cut out.
> *



only if u get off that ass :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@May 7 2008, 08:11 AM~10598103
> *only if u get off that ass :biggrin:
> *


 :0 then i should stop hanging out at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 7 2008, 10:15 AM~10598904
> *:0  then i should stop hanging out at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


hey we all know how that goes when your hangin at the shop.......first its just a beeer and som bullshitin,then its midnight and everyones half drunk and nothins accomplished!!!!! :biggrin: im guilty of that too


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@May 7 2008, 10:37 AM~10599094
> *hey we all know how that goes when your hangin at the shop.......first its just a beeer and som bullshitin,then its midnight and everyones half drunk and nothins accomplished!!!!! :biggrin: im guilty of that too
> *


thats the only way shit gets done at my shop :biggrin: .... fuckers are easy to persuade when their drunk


----------



## Guest

Is lowsanjogp Cuban?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 7 2008, 08:51 PM~10604567
> *Is lowsanjogp Cuban?
> *


no, my white friend he is caucasian :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 Nate...wtf are you......white or Latino ese? :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

I think we should just call him other


----------



## Coast One

he went thru bleach processing...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sj59_@May 8 2008, 10:00 AM~10607775
> *I think we should just call him      other
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@May 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10607775
> *I think we should just call him      other
> *


:nono: Just another puerto rican whiteboy! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+May 7 2008, 07:51 PM~10604567-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is lowsanjogp Cuban?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@May 8 2008, 07:36 AM~10607061
> *no, my white friend he is caucasian :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 8 2008, 10:34 AM~10608029
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by sj59+May 8 2008, 11:00 AM~10607775-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should just call him      other
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 8 2008, 11:01 AM~10607777
> *he went thru bleach processing...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowsanjogp_@May 8 2008, 11:31 AM~10608014
> *:nono: Just another puerto rican whiteboy!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 8 2008, 08:36 AM~10607061
> *no, my white friend he is caucasian :biggrin:
> *



He looks caucasian, but drinks like a Moreno :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 10 2008, 10:20 PM~10626737
> *He looks caucasian, but drinks like a Moreno :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10629357
> *:biggrin:
> *



I should be up there in a couple months, have the Puerto Rican rum ready :biggrin: 

This time no pansy asses passing out :0


----------



## CE 707

car looks good bro keep up the good work can't wait to see it in the streets


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2008, 03:53 PM~10630378
> *I should be up there in a couple months, have the Puerto Rican rum ready  :biggrin:
> 
> This time no pansy asses passing out :0
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 10 2008, 11:20 PM~10626737
> *He looks caucasian, but drinks like a Moreno :biggrin:
> *


OLDE ENGLISH, OR COLT 45???? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10632145
> *OLDE ENGLISH, OR COLT 45???? :biggrin:
> *



I think it was Bacardi, I told him he wasn't down for Pueto Rico, and he downed the whole bottle, then passed out. :biggrin: I love instigating shit :0


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
as long as you say "you aint puerto rican enough... "

:0 :roflmao: jk nate :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10632550
> *I think it was Bacardi, I told him he wasn't down for Pueto Rico, and he downed the whole bottle, then passed out.  :biggrin:  I love instigating shit :0
> *


 :yes: That was a fun night. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117




----------



## D&A1

yo nate hows it going!things are looking great if you know what i mean


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

uh glad to hear you have a good time and stuff..................... but where the fuck r the progress pics? put down the bottle and get to work :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D&A_@May 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10651327
> *yo nate hows it going!things are looking great if you know what i mean
> *


Whats up Danny? :biggrin: Glad to hear that cant wait to put the frame together.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 15 2008, 09:01 PM~10667199
> *  uh glad to hear you have a good time and stuff..................... but where the fuck r the progress pics? put down the bottle and get to work  :biggrin:
> *


Long time no see Gil. I will get some pics up tonight, if any progress gets done. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 16 2008, 08:11 AM~10669990
> *Long time no see Gil. I will get some pics up tonight, if any progress gets done.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: if ? 
i know, its been a minute, but you guys r the 1,s not around. i be lookin for you fools.............. when a get a lil time between all the family stuff


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 16 2008, 09:04 AM~10669965
> *Whats up Danny?  :biggrin:  Glad to hear that cant wait to put the frame together.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

nate putting in work, cutting out the floors from his 4 door.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn yall puttin in work,ima keep an eye on this build for sure!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 damn, dont fuck up the roof..........



hey wait a minute, that sawz all looks familuar :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10681156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo thats one mean side to side action rightthere!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA+May 18 2008, 06:47 PM~10682950-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo thats one mean side to side action rightthere!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@May 18 2008, 05:36 PM~10682524
> *:0  damn, dont fuck up the roof..........
> hey wait a minute, that sawz all looks familuar :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:angel: :tears:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for nate :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

uffin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

3RD PAGE :nono: :nono: 
TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Just got the car reinforced and ready to put the floors in.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also got my arms back from Danny Torres (D & A Customs) :biggrin: 






















Thanks Danny!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also got my 5th wheel back from Wire Wheel King of Campbell.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10739491
> *3RD PAGE :nono:  :nono:
> TTT
> *


  My bad. Hope these pics get some comments!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

ok, theres a dent in that rim........... :biggrin: 


just fuckin with you nate. :thumbsup: keep it going and hit me up if you need any help


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10750790
> *ok, theres a dent in that rim...........  :biggrin:
> just fuckin with you nate.  :thumbsup:  keep it going and hit me up if you need any help
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10750790
> *ok, theres a dent in that rim...........  :biggrin:
> just fuckin with you nate.  :thumbsup:  keep it going and hit me up if you need any help
> *


Thats so the 5th wheel cover will fit.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 28 2008, 12:08 AM~10751913
> *Thats so the 5th wheel cover will fit.
> *


i seen your rims at the wire wheel king the other day

they looked good


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 28 2008, 10:53 AM~10754591
> *i seen your rims at the wire wheel king the other day
> 
> they looked good
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10751913
> *Thats so the 5th wheel cover will fit.
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 29 2008, 12:49 PM~10763358
> *
> *


yo nate i have somethings waiting for you!!!!!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10749632
> *I also got my 5th wheel back from  Wire Wheel King of Campbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Jun 5 2008, 05:07 PM~10808319
> *yo nate i have somethings waiting for you!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2008, 05:45 PM~10749147
> *I also got my arms back from Danny Torres (D & A Customs)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny!
> *


Just Got some of my arms back from the plater.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10749632
> *I also got my 5th wheel back from  Wire Wheel King of Campbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hmm interesting. I series 2 KO with series 1 hub :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

They are standard zenith knock offs with the locking adapter, which im dont have.  but if anyone has some they want to sell, hit me up









So whats up DIPPINIT? thought you were coming to SJ?


----------



## Rollinaround

Que Paso Nate? :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10837806
> *Just Got some of my arms back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10837806
> *Just Got some of my arms back from the plater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:ugh: nate............. nate


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10749632
> *I also got my 5th wheel back from  Wire Wheel King of Campbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn nice what colour is that??


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT FOR A NEW MONTH


----------



## Coast One

:burn:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 2 2008, 09:56 PM~11001751
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## sj59

bump for miklo :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2008, 02:55 PM~10681151
> *nate putting in work, cutting out the floors from his 4 door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the chrome limo lights on the b pillar?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 9 2008, 12:31 PM~11047813
> *bump for miklo :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty+Jun 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10938008-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn nice what colour is that??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: I know it is a minty green with a pearl in it. i just went to the powdercoater and tried to match the interior color with the powdercoat. I still havent picked out the body color for the car. but i think im going to use the new cadillac color. it matchs the frame pretty close.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jul 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11048648
> *how much for the chrome limo lights on the b pillar?
> *


Let me see if i still have them.


----------



## Coast One

do it to it.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

got my respect, badass build :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jul 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11059798
> *got my respect, badass build :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 9 2008, 06:28 PM~11049334
> *:dunno: I know it is a minty green with a pearl in it.  i just went to the powdercoater and tried to match the interior color with the powdercoat. I still havent picked out the body color for the car. but i think im going to use the new cadillac color. it matchs the frame pretty close.
> Let me see if i still have them.
> *


HOK comming out with some bad ass pearls later in the year...might be something new there 4 you....but that color is sick!!


----------



## EL PECADOR

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 9 2008, 05:28 PM~11049334
> *:dunno: I know it is a minty green with a pearl in it.  i just went to the powdercoater and tried to match the interior color with the powdercoat. I still havent picked out the body color for the car. but i think im going to use the new cadillac color. it matchs the frame pretty close.
> Let me see if i still have them.
> *


that color is fuckin tight nate dont trip


----------



## Str8sharkin78

TTT....for this topic!....what up Nate!..... :wave:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Jul 19 2008, 12:13 PM~11127779
> *TTT....for this topic!....what up Nate!..... :wave:
> *


  whats up sammy?


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 19 2008, 01:49 PM~11127890
> *  whats up sammy?
> *


chillin at home!...and u?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:angry: workin on my day off.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 19 2008, 04:16 PM~11128238
> *:angry:  workin on my day off.
> *


 :wave: :nosad:


----------



## CE 707

what up nate hows the car comming along


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 20 2008, 01:17 AM~11130974
> *what up nate hows the car comming along
> *


  Its comming along ok. Just been trying to do to much at 1 time. need to just focus on 1 project at a time.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I forgot Coast had this pics.  I trimmed the floors to fit.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

then Jaun welded them in. now the floors are sealed and seam sealed all the way around.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 18 2008, 10:27 PM~11125674
> *that color is fuckin tight nate dont trip
> *


  hopefully i can start trying to catch up to Coast.  Hopefully the impala keeps him busy.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 21 2008, 01:46 AM~11137248
> *then JAUN welded them in. now the floors are sealed and seam sealed all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SPELL MY NAME RIGHT FUCKER!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 21 2008, 02:09 PM~11140443
> *SPELL MY NAME RIGHT FUCKER!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 one :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 21 2008, 12:09 PM~11140443
> *SPELL MY NAME RIGHT FUCKER!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: sorry cant spell.


----------



## Coast One

FLOORS SEALED :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

CLEAN WORK TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

almost done nate.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


nates earning gold stars this week. im going to have him wire up all my projects from now on!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LOOKING GOOD BRO..... YOU GET THAT SITUATION TAKEN CARE OF WITH CARLOS :uh: OR DO WE HAVE TO GO BACK :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting+Jul 25 2008, 05:16 AM~11175821-->
> 
> 
> 
> almost done nate.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :around: Wires for days in those caddys. but should have the dash back in the brougham today.  hopefully running by the end of the weekend.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2008, 10:18 AM~11177805
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO..... YOU GET THAT SITUATION TAKEN CARE OF WITH CARLOS :uh: OR DO WE HAVE TO GO BACK :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks Danny!  hope that shits taking care of this weekend. :uh: that shit just took way to long.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And the Paris will be wired right after the broughams done.  Still looking for a 90s engine wire harness if anyones got one lying around.


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11151488
> *FLOORS SEALED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

your ahead of me now  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2008, 04:15 PM~11191504
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> your ahead of me now    :biggrin:
> *


  slowly just trying to get her done!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wut up nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 29 2008, 08:58 AM~11205493
> *wut up nate
> *


Whats up Gil? how was your trip?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

it was kool. so wut up ? gotta get the rides done. i herad you guys already made plans.... deadlines now? clock tickin. hey. got a frame already reinforced for tiana 64. need the powder coat hook up. get at me. hope fully i will see you guys this weekend.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 30 2008, 03:40 PM~11218245
> *it was kool. so wut up ? gotta get the rides done. i herad you guys already made plans.... deadlines now? clock tickin. hey. got a frame  already reinforced for tiana 64. need the powder coat hook up. get at me. hope fully i will see you guys this weekend.
> *


Reliance powdercoating in san leandro. they did all my stuff. They do good work and cool ass prices but they do car parts on the side so it might take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11218311
> *Reliance powdercoating in san leandro. they did all my stuff. They do good work and cool ass prices but they do car parts on the side so it might take a couple of weeks.
> *


what thet charge to get the frame done


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11220761
> *what thet charge to get the frame done
> *


they charged me $500 for the frame.


----------



## D&A1

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 31 2008, 10:58 AM~11224663
> *they charged me $500 for the frame.
> *


hey nate call when u get a chance!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

what up nate!!howz the build goin??


----------



## cd blazin

looks good! keep up the good work and you will be killin em in no time!!!! good job pimpin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

rides lookin good man


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

bringing you up homie , now get to work and show some pics :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

WHATS THE STATUS


----------



## Coast One

...


----------



## west coast ridaz

no pics


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 21 2008, 03:44 AM~11137239
> *I forgot Coast had this pics.    I trimmed the floors to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't say that I've ever seen Nate dirty...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

yeah, not since then either. 

page 4 fucker, :twak: get to work




:biggrin: bringing you up loco


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

The verts been collecting dust lately. Hopefully next month i can have some more time for it. Lately just been busy getting the brougham done.


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Sep 5 2008, 01:56 PM~11528116
> *  The verts been collecting dust lately. Hopefully next month i can have some more time for it. Lately just been busy getting the brougham done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 painted?


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11529619
> *:0  painted?
> *



were leaving it outside this weekend... hopefully it gets painted by monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

yea the birds will paint it...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11530012
> *yea the birds will paint it...
> *


lol true...Nice caddy


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 06:52 PM~11530012
> *yea the birds will paint it...
> *



:rofl: :nono: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## robbie

cool shit, keep up the hard work...........


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

hows the convert comming nate


----------



## rollindeep408

brougham looks sick :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

F.U.N.


----------



## CADILLACJON

NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2008, 11:55 AM~11585247
> *F.U.N.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2008, 08:55 AM~11585247
> *F.U.N.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## west coast ridaz

hey did they sandblast your frame before powder coat


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

yeah they stripped the whole thing. the frame was powdercoated when i brought it to them. this is what it looked like.


----------



## B. Gates

tenderoniiiiii


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by B. Gates_@Sep 18 2008, 05:17 PM~11638925
> *tenderoniiiiii
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2008, 10:55 AM~11585247
> *F.U.N.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AHHH SHIT...POOR NATE DOG :biggrin: JUST LEAVE HIM ALONE :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

NATE YOUR AVITAR LOOKS LIKE MY 1ST CADI-JUST ADD A COUPLE MORE DOORS...HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Sep 18 2008, 08:11 PM~11639360
> *:biggrin:
> *


do it :0


----------



## JUIC'D64

any pics of any of the 2 :biggrin: both looking good


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

updates :dunno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 2 2008, 09:31 AM~11759001
> *updates  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Talk to someone yesterday that said they could fix my rack. I have a couple pieces on the rack that need to be welded and straightened out. Im going to try to get it out tomarrow.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:rant: more pics 



:biggrin:


----------



## 543Records

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11952742
> *:rant: more pics
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yup or at least pix of the 2dr '90 Brougham :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

x2


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 23 2008, 11:59 AM~11953067
> *Yup or at least pix of the 2dr '90 Brougham  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Coast One

he said F.U.N.!!


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11954399
> *he said F.U.N.!!
> *



:0


----------



## Coast One

:scrutinize:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:420:


----------



## D&A1

TTT just trying to get you back on track bro!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 4 2008, 05:00 PM~12061326
> *TTT just trying to get you back on track bro!!!!!
> *


IF HE GETS HIT BY THE TRAIN CAN I KEEP HIS CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:nono:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 5 2008, 01:20 PM~12070675
> *IF HE GETS HIT BY THE TRAIN CAN I KEEP HIS CAR? :biggrin:
> *



If he gets hit by a train i hope he has the same shoes on!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR

*WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS CAR DID THEY GIVE UP *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Nov 6 2008, 02:32 PM~12082420
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS CAR DID THEY GIVE UP
> *


nah. he had to finish his hard top first cuz it was in the way.

for the vert hes still been working on stuff that you wouldnt notice, replacing rack parts and getting little shit here and there done. i think hes just trying to catch his breath now... hes at the top of the hill now :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2008, 03:09 PM~12082808
> *nah. he had to finish his hard top first cuz it was in the way.
> 
> for the vert hes still been working on stuff that you wouldnt notice, replacing rack parts and getting little shit here and there done. i think hes just trying to catch his breath now... hes at the top of the hill now :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: It will get done! just a matter of time.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: 


:scrutinize: 


:420:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 6 2008, 05:22 PM~12084040
> *:uh:
> :scrutinize:
> :420:
> *


Whats up Gil? when can i bring the brougham by? I need some help with the setup.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Nov 6 2008, 06:36 PM~12084160
> *Whats up Gil? when can i bring the brougham by? I need some help with the setup.
> *


 all you guys gotta do is call. hit me up.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

went by the shop today, juan told me you guys redid the lifts on the ride. guess thats why i didnt get that call :twak: 


wheres the pics


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:machinegun: 



:420:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## LUXMAN

Come on stay at it homie, you got two diamonds in the rough just keep polishin' them


----------



## rollindeep408

must be nice ttt :0


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:420:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 11 2008, 09:33 PM~12131826
> *  went by the shop today, juan told me you guys redid the lifts on the ride. guess thats why i didnt get that call  :twak:
> wheres the pics
> *


Needs some Wheels and the rockers....


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Dec 3 2008, 06:29 PM~12327513
> *Needs some Wheels and the rockers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin nice looks liike nice paint too!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

Sorry to jump on your tread but I would like to cut the top on my cadi this spring do you have any suggestions or comments.. thanks in advanced.oh it a 77


----------



## 543Records




----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT


----------



## 543Records




----------



## 543Records




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

ttt


----------



## gmo442

awesome Paris, cant wait to see it when its done, im up in SF...

BTW I have seen a stock 1980 Paris so they did make at least a couple of em


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

nice project !


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jan 7 2009, 02:20 AM~12630493
> *awesome Paris, cant wait to see it when its done, im up in SF...
> 
> BTW I have seen a stock 1980 Paris so they did make at least a couple of em
> *


Thanks! Im going to start getting the ball rolling again on the ride. I just picked up a rebuilt 4L60 transmission for it. I just need a engine harness now.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 isnt carlos's missing 






:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 8 2009, 05:08 PM~12645576
> *:0  isnt carlos's missing
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :scrutinize:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 8 2009, 05:29 PM~12646349
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :around: I havent seen it!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres a pic of my daily.


----------



## B. Gates

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:biggrin: ttt for pics with rims


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 18 2009, 06:07 PM~12742983
> *:biggrin: ttt for pics with rims
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:angry: bout time




:biggrin: 



need to hang on to it at least thru the summer :twak: 


pics of it back bumpering :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One

only back bumpering hes doing is scraping up drive ways :0

if he keeps it, we'll make it work. uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:dunno: Finished Brougham or project vert? :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 21 2009, 04:22 PM~12772752
> *:dunno: Finished Brougham or project vert?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

both. all you need is to get to F.U.N.



:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

F.U.N.
:biggrin:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 21 2009, 04:53 PM~12774920
> *  both. all you need is to get to F.U.N.
> :biggrin:
> *


i second that.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 21 2009, 06:53 PM~12774920
> *  both. all you need is to get to F.U.N.
> :biggrin:
> *



x2 nate dont be without a ride to dip youll regret it again


----------



## SJDEUCE

gotta dip it threw the summer  looks good


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Jan 21 2009, 04:53 PM~12774920-->
> 
> 
> 
> both. all you need is to get to F.U.N.
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep it as long as i cant get the money im asking for it. If someone has the money, then im going to have to let it go. I will just get done what i can on the vert for now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SJDEUCE_@Jan 22 2009, 04:52 PM~12785431
> *gotta dip it threw the summer  looks good
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin: so nates got a ride to dip this summer.


any 1 else gonna be out dippin


----------



## 4zero8customs

:wave: almost there!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

dang homies ya getting down with these caddys.....!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
whats up carlos................. :wave: 
que onda Juanito................ :wave: 
good job guys i like the work and the coverage...... :worship: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I forgot about my topic.  well just been putting in work on the car again.... Bought another 90 with a bad 5.7l for parts. and ive been working on getting the top to fit right with the a canvas on it. And that is not the top that will be on the car.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 4 2009, 02:31 PM~12905743
> *I forgot about my topic.    well just been putting in work on the car again.... Bought another 90 with a bad 5.7l for parts. and ive been working on getting the top to fit right with the a canvas on it. And that is not the top that will be on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

For Sale: 84 Fleetwood Brougham. $8,000 or best Cash offer. Sorry no trades need the money to fix my convertible.























all 90 upgrades: dash, 5.0 motor, rockers, front clip, sunroof, power seats from doors, Nardi stering wheel, 5th wheel with matching 14 inch rim, 2 chrome prohopper pumps, 6 batteries, with adex to the nose, Brand new gold spoke rims with new tires, 7 inch indash tv with 2 jl audio 12s.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 7 2009, 02:04 PM~12935789
> *For Sale: 84 Fleetwood Brougham. $8,000 or best Cash offer. Sorry no trades need the money to fix my convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 90 upgrades: dash, 5.0 motor, rockers, front clip, sunroof, power seats from doors, Nardi stering wheel, 5th wheel with matching 14 inch rim, 2 chrome prohopper pumps, 6 batteries, with adex to the nose, Brand new gold spoke rims with new tires, 7 inch indash tv with 2 jl audio 12s.
> *


NNNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 7 2009, 06:56 PM~12937512
> *NNNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 7 2009, 08:56 PM~12937512
> * must be NNNIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

nates mission... to rewire the vert with all 90s wiring... hno:


----------



## D&A1

sup nate stop playing and get to work i want to see you rolln in it already!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Feb 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13022293
> *sup nate stop playing and get to work i want to see you rolln in it already!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


 Been doing as much as i can.


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 16 2009, 09:08 PM~13022439
> *Been doing as much as i can.
> *



hno:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2009, 07:16 AM~13015481
> *nates mission... to rewire the vert with all 90s wiring... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

from this










to this :0 :0 :0 









! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

keep up the good work man


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Man that's a lot of work, nice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 10 2009, 09:29 AM~13235981
> *Man that's a lot of work, nice though. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## rhr26

Updates on the vert or hardtop??


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 28 2009, 12:03 AM~13135127
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13631497
> *Updates on the vert or hardtop??
> *


Workin on both right now.  The trunk got redone on the brougham this weekend with some help from the homies.  and the vert was put back together and I was told that it would be reprimered last weekend. so we will see when I get a chance to pass thru to the shop.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13634901
> *Workin on both right now.    The trunk got redone on the brougham this weekend with some help from the homies.    and the vert was put back together and I was told that it would be reprimered last weekend. so we will see when I get a chance to pass thru to the shop.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Just got all my unbreakable balljoints, bushings and wheel bearings in today.  Now time to go see D & A to have them pressed. Hopefully soon i can get the frame rolling.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## BRASIL

TTT, any updates?


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for nate :biggrin:


----------



## 4zero8customs

what up nate... ready?????


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@May 1 2009, 12:45 AM~13751623
> *what up nate... ready?????
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:45 PM~13751623
> *what up nate... ready?????
> *


:yes:


----------



## 543Records

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 2 2009, 12:27 PM~13764505
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol..who's under the car,  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@May 2 2009, 03:00 PM~13766019
> *lol..who's under the car,   :biggrin:
> *


lol. just notice that juans brother was down there.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 i know where that went


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13764505
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally got to take the brougham out dippin. :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1

whats up nate dog got some parts of yours ready to be picked up for the paris!!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by D&A_@May 11 2009, 06:25 PM~13856833
> *whats up nate dog got some parts of yours ready to be picked up for the paris!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I will be by to pick them up. :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 2 2009, 11:27 AM~13764505
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 13 2009, 06:49 PM~13879081
> *nice!
> *


  Thanks! any luck on the other Paris emblem?


----------



## Psta




----------



## rhr26




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Bolted up my front suspension up to the frame to test fit everything. :biggrin: Now I have to paint ac couple of parts and get my rearend back and my frame should be rollin.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13917260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Cant wait for this weekend!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 11:19 PM~13917260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a realy nice pic of the caddy


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13963579
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is gona br the shit


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Why is that guys head so big?


----------



## Coast One

cuz hes got a vert lac :biggrin:

jk


----------



## miguel62

DANG I JIZZED!!!!!!!!ON EVERY ONE OF THESE PAGES THIS CAR IS GONNA BE THE SHIT!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## 4zero8customs

:yes: :yes: its gonna be a clean ass car!!


----------



## Guest

What up NATE :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13963579
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


floors looking GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs+May 22 2009, 02:22 PM~13972414-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  its gonna be a clean ass car!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Its in good hands :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 02:49 PM~13972611
> *What up NATE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hows the ride coming along?
> <!--QuoteBegin-84caddy_@May 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13974649
> *floors looking GOOD!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Should be getting some paint down soon on the belly, if all goes as planned.  Any progress on the LeCab?


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13917260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this a frame swap?


----------



## puertorican65

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 23 2009, 01:50 AM~13976467
> *was this a frame swap?
> *


Almost. the motor and rearend are 90s.


----------



## cd blazin

Keep up the good work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Some pics from yesterday! Belly should be painted today.


----------



## luxridez

Damn!! its been a year....WOW....comin' out nice :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14074723
> *Damn!! its been a year....WOW....comin' out nice  :biggrin:
> *


and so far this is only two weeks at 4zero8  :thumbsup:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 2 2009, 07:03 PM~14077016
> *and so far this is only two weeks at 4zero8   :thumbsup:
> *



This is 4zero8's quickest update so far.


----------



## dub4lac

very nice build,  hope to see it when its done


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Its been coming along quik at 4zero8. Now im just trying to get all the parts I need to put it on the frame.


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 2 2009, 05:24 PM~14074527
> *Some pics from yesterday! Belly should be painted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> update on nates ride :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post pics of it in color in a couple hours :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Looking real good Nate :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14089972
> *Looking real good Nate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! Just trying to keep up with all the bad ass cars that are going to be coming out of the SJ


----------



## Coast One

damn im jelous uffin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2009, 01:37 AM~14091065
> *damn im jelous uffin:
> *


 :angry: *X2*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 4 2009, 01:37 AM~14091065
> *damn im jelous uffin:
> *


  Shit I wish I could be at your stage. Your going to be out way before me!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 4 2009, 12:16 AM~14089994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: floors look AMAZING!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 5 2009, 08:04 AM~14103347
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: floors look AMAZING!
> *


  Thanks. Im hoping to have it on the frame by early next week.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally got my frame on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

this cars gonna look fckn killer


----------



## WestsideRider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6show4

great build :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also finally got my rims back completed. They took so long to get done because the Powdercoat keep coming out to thick. We finally got it right and Wire Wheel King was able to get them together! 








Heres what they looked like before.


----------



## Spanky

looking good Nate deezy...


----------



## manu samoa

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ........and another one for good measure :worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2009, 04:44 PM~14153937
> *looking good Nate deezy...
> *


Whats up Spanky? Coast showed me some pic of you and your rubber ducky :roflmao: ....But the 2nd pic I didnt care to see :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 10 2009, 04:50 PM~14153990
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ........and another one for good measure :worship:
> *


Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2009, 08:37 PM~14155138
> *Whats up Spanky? Coast showed me some pic of you and your rubber ducky :roflmao: ....But the 2nd pic I didnt care to see :barf:  :roflmao:
> *



like you got room to talk homie i heard you were out grabing ass and one of them was a suprise :0 :barf:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

CAR LOOKS SICK NATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 10 2009, 09:27 PM~14157192
> *like you got room to talk homie i heard you were out grabing ass and one of them was a suprise :0 :barf:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Coast One

:scrutinize:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2009, 09:37 PM~14155138
> *Whats up Spanky? Coast showed me some pic of you and your rubber ducky :roflmao: ....But the 2nd pic I didnt care to see :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2009, 01:48 AM~14158311
> *:|
> *


Sorry Spank just seen more then I want to see.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Next on the list of stuff to do is paint the motor and trany and put them on the frame.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak: now hurry up so you can get that thing down to 4zero8. 




:thumbsup:


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 12 2009, 11:07 AM~14171440
> *:twak:  now hurry up so you can get that thing down to 4zero8.
> :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2009, 01:03 PM~14150232
> *Finally got my frame on the ground  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: that bitch looking clean homie!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Nice color choice, silver/green right? I'm painting my caddy the same color :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jun 16 2009, 08:23 PM~14212800
> *Nice color choice, silver/green right? I'm painting my caddy the same color :biggrin:
> *


  Yeah its off the newer caddy.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 10 2009, 11:27 PM~14157192
> *like you got room to talk homie i heard you were out grabing ass and one of them was a suprise :0 :barf:
> *


WITh A BOTTLE!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jun 16 2009, 02:59 PM~14208302
> *:thumbsup: that bitch looking clean homie!
> *


x2


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2009, 12:03 PM~14150232
> *Finally got my frame on the ground  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 18 2009, 03:32 PM~14231688
> *WITh A BOTTLE!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 I plead the 5th on that....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 19 2009, 04:17 PM~14242494
> *
> *


Finally got the motor bolted down to the frame. I had to take all the front suspension off to move the motor mounts so the engine would sit right for the 5.7. I also had to move the transmission crossmember foward so it could work too. But i finally got it just right and now im going to bolt the suspension up tonight so I can get the frame over to the car.  I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And thanks Gil for coming and helping the homie out this weekend!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 18 2009, 05:32 PM~14231688
> *WITh A BOTTLE!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: that too


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 22 2009, 07:33 PM~14266877
> *And thanks Gil for coming and helping the homie out this weekend!
> *


  no problem bro. keep telling you guys, all you gotta do is call a homie


----------



## Guest

What up tp the OG's of San Jo :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 24 2009, 07:05 AM~14281872
> *What up tp the OG's of San Jo :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Same old, same old. Everyones just trying to get cars done so we can stop calling them projects.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 24 2009, 07:03 AM~14281861
> *  no problem bro. keep telling you guys, all you gotta do is call a homie
> *


 Heres some pics from last night. I had my homie Art come through from Redwood City to tow my car to the shop.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 24 2009, 10:45 AM~14283264
> *Heres some pics from last night. I had my homie Art come through from Redwood City to tow my car to the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 24 2009, 10:45 AM~14283264
> *Heres some pics from last night. I had my homie Art come through from Redwood City to tow my car to the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 


:0 dont mess up my wheels homie :twak: 



:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 24 2009, 03:51 PM~14286733
> *:thumbsup:
> :0  dont mess up my wheels homie  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


 Dont worry! I will take good care of them. Im going to need that money to buy the tires for the 13s!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

lets do this thing. should a left the other wheels on


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 24 2009, 11:45 AM~14283264
> *Heres some pics from last night. I had my homie Art come through from Redwood City to tow my car to the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nate makin moves :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

any pics of body going on the frame


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 25 2009, 04:04 PM~14298657
> *  lets do this thing. should a left the other wheels on
> *


I was going to just use the 72 standards but 1 of the tires was flat.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:31 PM~14302379
> *any pics of body going on the frame
> *


I will try to make it by the shop and see whats up.  Plus I need to take them some body bolts.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

Nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Looks like a little change in the plans. Im headed to LA to drop off some parts for the car at the platter.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14310082
> *Looks like a little change in the plans. Im headed to LA to drop off some parts for the car at the platter.
> *


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 24 2009, 11:45 AM~14283264
> *Heres some pics from last night. I had my homie Art come through from Redwood City to tow my car to the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 26 2009, 11:07 AM~14306499
> *I was going to just use the 72 standards but 1 of the tires was flat.
> *


 :uh: i got a compressor


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 27 2009, 03:09 PM~14315265
> *:uh:  i got a compressor
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Danni3oY

:thumbsup: on your progress!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14315265
> *:uh:  i got a compressor
> *



dont worry ill be sure to get overspray all over them


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14153790
> *I also finally got my rims back completed. They took so long to get done because the Powdercoat keep coming out to thick. We finally got it right and Wire Wheel King was able to get them together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what they looked like before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
wwk are the shit


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14336244
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> wwk are the shit
> *


Pretty close to your color bro.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Some of the parts I picked up this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 30 2009, 12:49 AM~14337274
> *Some of the parts I picked up this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 if only i had chrome :nicoderm: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 03:06 PM~14343326
> *:0 if only i had chrome  :nicoderm:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


Just put it back on your car!  then you could be out dippin!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 5 2008, 11:12 PM~10101818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 30 2009, 06:37 PM~14344923
> *
> *



progress pics


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 30 2009, 07:35 PM~14344894
> *Just put it back on your car!    then you could be out dippin!
> *



well i could have if somebody would have remebered they have a big ass bridge on there frame :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:rant: 














:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:31 PM~14302379
> *any pics of body going on the frame
> *


 Here is a pic of the body on the frame. We had some small set backs. When they went to put the body on the frame they realized the new body mounts i bought needed the metal sleeves from the og mounts. but most of them were rusted out. so it took me a little bit of time to find some extra body mounts that were lying around. Luckily another member of the club is doing a frame swat too.  And the 2nd setback is the bridge being to high in the back. so now it looks like the car might be going back on the rotisserie.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 8 2009, 06:08 PM~14416811
> *well i could have if somebody would have remebered they have a big ass bridge on there frame  :biggrin:
> *


  I know, but the bridge sat fine in the 80s caddy I got it off of.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 13 2009, 04:30 PM~14461720
> *:rant:
> :biggrin:
> *


  Whats up gil? those rims are ready to be picked up when ever you have time.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 PM~14413593
> *progress pics
> *











Heres the only pic i have from my phone from the first night when we took the clip off. Right now the frame is fully straped in the front, chrome a-arms are on, new 3.5 ton mbq coils are in, 90s heater core was put in, motor is back in. Now just have to put the front clip back on.


----------



## CadillacMusik

Nice work bro! :0 Can't wait to see it finished....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CadillacMusik_@Jul 14 2009, 07:22 AM~14467726
> *Nice work bro!  :0 Can't wait to see it finished....
> *


  Its getting there. So what ever happened to yours?


----------



## WESTUP702

wooooohooooo!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 14 2009, 01:42 AM~14466484
> *  Whats up gil? those rims are ready to be picked up when ever you have time.
> *



:biggrin: im on it bro


----------



## 543Records




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp+Jul 14 2009, 02:27 AM~14466451-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the body on the frame. We had some small set backs. When they went to put the body on the frame they realized the new body mounts i bought needed the metal sleeves from the og mounts. but most of them were rusted out. so it took me a little bit of time to find some extra body mounts that were lying around. Luckily another member of the club is doing a frame swat too.  And the 2nd setback is the bridge being to high in the back. so now it looks like the car might be going back on the rotisserie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit happens it will get there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 02:35 AM~14466471
> * I know, but the bridge sat fine in the 80s caddy I got it off of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats crazy simple fix for 4zero8 though
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowsanjogp_@Jul 14 2009, 03:04 AM~14466525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the only pic i have from my phone from the first night when we took the clip off. Right now the frame is fully straped in the front, chrome a-arms are on, new 3.5 ton mbq coils are in, 90s heater core was put in, motor is back in. Now just have to put the front clip back on.
> *


go nate go :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacMusik

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 14 2009, 01:22 PM~14471068
> * Its getting there. So what ever happened to yours?
> *


Like a dumb shit I sold it to a homie down in so cal... I regret it everytime I see yours..


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 14 2009, 08:56 PM~14477664
> *shit happens it will get there :biggrin:
> thats crazy simple fix for 4zero8 though
> go nate go  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah 4zero8 has been doing a great job on the car! Now I have to sell the Brougham and just focus on the Paris!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CadillacMusik_@Jul 15 2009, 08:57 AM~14481323
> *Like a dumb shit I sold it to a homie down in so cal... I regret it everytime I see yours..
> *


  Yeah ive thought about selling mine too a couple of times when that shit just sat at the shop. But i just try to imagine dippin down Story and King with the top down, bumper kit laid on the ground with some west coast music bumpin :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14485854
> *  Yeah ive thought about selling mine too a couple of times when that shit just sat at the shop. But i just try to imagine dippin down Story and King with the top down, bumper kit laid on the ground with some George Micheal bumpin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14485854
> *  Yeah ive thought about selling mine too a couple of times when that shit just sat at the shop. But i just try to imagine dippin down Story and King with the top down, bumper kit laid on the ground with some west coast music bumpin :biggrin:
> *



:uh: you just got to rub it in dont you


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2009, 10:53 PM~14489794
> *:uh:  you just got to rub it in dont you
> *


Sorry Evan! 

Well anyways here is the progress from last night: Wheels on :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## rollindeep408

> Sorry Evan!
> 
> Well anyways here is the progress from last night: Wheels on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> lol some day :420:


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 16 2009, 05:03 PM~14495908
> *Sorry Evan!
> 
> Well anyways here is the progress from last night: Wheels on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for all the comments. Im just glad its finally coming together.


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## rollindeep408

no more henny for you nate :nono: :rofl:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 18 2009, 08:59 PM~14514733
> *no more henny for you nate  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


y u hatin on nate? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 18 2009, 07:59 PM~14514733
> *no more henny for you nate  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


 I just went over there to put my wheels on. And when I left my head was spinnin :around:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 19 2009, 12:39 PM~14517400
> *I just went over there to put my wheels on. And when I left my head was spinnin  :around:
> *



:0 i bet hers was too lmao :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 19 2009, 04:16 AM~14516047
> *y u hatin on nate? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



no hate from here  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2009, 12:24 PM~14517625
> *:0 i bet hers was too lmao :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2009, 11:24 AM~14517625
> *:0 i bet hers was too lmao :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: I think everyones head was spinnin.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 19 2009, 01:51 PM~14518102
> *:rofl: I think everyones head was spinnin.
> *


dont let model chicks drink around nate :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14519486
> *dont let model chicks drink around nate :biggrin:
> *


it could catch nate a case :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 19 2009, 04:46 PM~14519486
> *dont let model chicks drink around nate :biggrin:
> *


Yeah cause they be wanting me to take off my clothes and stuff!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2009, 08:02 PM~14521378
> *it could catch nate a case  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 20 2009, 02:11 AM~14522985
> *Yeah cause they be wanting me to take off my clothes and stuff!
> *


 Or sticking bottles in wrong places!! :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 wut the hell i been missing? models? drinking? uhhhhhh bottles in the wrong places? wut the fu.. is going on down there now a days?















 and y havent i been invited :twak:





















:guns: 


















:buttkick:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:
hang around nate long enough, youll see some crazy shit happen... unexpectedly... uh my bad lol.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 20 2009, 04:14 PM~14529570
> *:roflmao:
> hang around nate long enough, youll see some crazy shit happen... unexpectedly... uh my bad lol.
> *


 :happysad: Yeah I just cant control myself. :around:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 20 2009, 06:03 PM~14529408
> *:0  wut the hell i been missing? models? drinking? uhhhhhh bottles in the wrong places? wut the fu.. is going on down there now a days?
> and y havent i been invited  :twak:
> :guns:
> :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 20 2009, 12:11 AM~14522985
> *Yeah cause they be wanting me to take off my clothes and stuff!
> *


wow


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 21 2009, 04:33 AM~14535450
> *wow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

how much did you get the car at first you use three cars ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14572240
> *how much did you get the car at first you use three cars ?
> *


I paid 4k for the car. And ive went throught about 4-5 cadillacs to build this 1 convertible. There isnt much left of the original 78 car. New: floors, quarters, doors, fenders, trunk, frame, motor, and wiring.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 17 2008, 03:18 PM~9964446
> *Its just a fully loaded coupe that they hacked the roof off and made convertible. same as the le cabs, but built by another company. Made here in cali.
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres some pics of the cars that have been apart of this build. I had my og 90 that i used for my plastic rockers, front end, floors, and back bumper. Then i bought another 90 with a bad 5.7l just for the dash and the complete 90 wiring. I had also bought a 82 brougham with a bad transmission to use for the quarters and doors, but the shop didnt want to cut it up so they replaced it with a coupe that they had with no motor. And i also bought that 80s 4 door with a fully wraped frame.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 14 2009, 01:35 AM~14466471
> * I know, but the bridge sat fine in the 80s caddy I got it off of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that caddy u got in fresno right


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jul 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14634843
> *i remember that caddy u got in fresno right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coast One

YOU SHOulda changed your name to LowSneakyHand Beezy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14641075
> *YOU SHOulda changed your name to LowSneakyHand Beezy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2009, 05:21 PM~14641075
> *YOU SHOulda changed your name to LowSneakyHand Beezy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2009, 03:21 PM~14641075
> *YOU SHOulda changed your name to LowSneakyHand Beezy
> *


he did months ago thats where the sneaky fits in place. just that we just cought on.... :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 30 2009, 06:53 PM~14632721
> *Heres some pics of the cars that have been apart of this build. I had my og 90 that i used for my plastic rockers, front end, floors, and back bumper. Then i bought another 90 with a bad 5.7l just for the dash and the complete 90 wiring. I had also bought a 82 brougham with a bad transmission to use for the quarters and doors, but the shop didnt want to cut it up so they replaced it with a coupe that they had with no motor. And i also bought that 80s 4 door with a fully wraped frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol looks like my build...... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14649771
> *lol looks like my build...... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


keep up the good work...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14649771
> *lol looks like my build...... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Yeah it was sad to see that bomb like that!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Jul 20 2009, 06:53 PM~14530114-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: Yeah I just cant control myself.  :around:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinky
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14632721
> *Heres some pics of the cars that have been apart of this build. I had my og 90 that i used for my plastic rockers, front end, floors, and back bumper. Then i bought another 90 with a bad 5.7l just for the dash and the complete 90 wiring. I had also bought a 82 brougham with a bad transmission to use for the quarters and doors, but the shop didnt want to cut it up so they replaced it with a coupe that they had with no motor. And i also bought that 80s 4 door with a fully wraped frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see the bigdub one at walmart all the time.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14668279
> *kinky
> I see the bigdub one at walmart all the time.
> *


 :wave: whats up Josh? Glad to hear your keeping the Rivi! yeah I wish I would have kept it. Its hard to find Broughams with og sunroofs! But its in good hands and I know the homie Sammy is enjoying it!


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 3 2009, 10:39 AM~14660110
> *Yeah it was sad to see that bomb like that!
> *


mad you sad... :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 AM~14679191
> *mad you sad... :tears:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Aug 4 2009, 11:07 PM~14679191
> *mad you sad... :tears:
> *


he looked like in the pic when he was standing over the michael jackson star... :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 PM~14689768
> *he looked like in the pic when he was standing over the michael jackson star... :tears:
> *



:wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 09:20 PM~14689768
> *he looked like in the pic when he was standing over the michael jackson star... :tears:
> *


 :yessad: where is that pic?


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2009, 10:20 PM~14689768
> *he looked like in the pic when he was standing over the michael jackson star... :tears:
> *


CRYING ALL OVER THE WALK OF FAME


----------



## Coast One

that explains why he was so hostile! couldnt figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2009, 04:39 PM~14697136
> *that explains why he was so hostile! couldnt figure it out :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2009, 06:39 PM~14697136
> *that explains why he was so hostile! couldnt figure it out :biggrin:
> *



he got a lousy call about a adapter maybe :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## hotspot_65

dammnnnn! nice work :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Aug 8 2009, 04:59 PM~14713309
> *dammnnnn! nice work :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie! Send me a pic of those wheels when you get them on your car. I hated to give them up, :tears: but that setup is going to be put to good use


----------



## toons

nice build . can u fix this guys head doe :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14718779
> *Thanks homie! Send me a pic of those wheels when you get them on your car. I hated to give them up, :tears: but that setup is going to be put to good use
> *



:tears: x2 those were nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 9 2009, 11:09 PM~14722504
> *:tears: x2 those were nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:angry: wut the......... those are the 1's i thought i was getting :banghead:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 10 2009, 01:11 PM~14726859
> *:angry:  wut the......... those are the 1's i thought i was getting  :banghead:
> *


My Bad! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Picked this up for the brougham instead of the daytons.


----------



## regalman806




----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreammaker65

Gd build up cumn alng nicely


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Went to check on the ride last night. The cars back up on the rotisserie. 4zero8 sectioned out my trunk pan to sit a couple inches higher to clear the bridge. So it should be fully mounted to the frame really soon.


----------



## hotspot_65

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 9 2009, 04:54 PM~14718779
> *Thanks homie! Send me a pic of those wheels when you get them on your car. I hated to give them up, :tears: but that setup is going to be put to good use
> *


you got it buddy :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Aug 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14774607
> *you got it buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jucied62ss

http://yfrog.com/0pwhellsclosej


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by jucied62ss_@Aug 16 2009, 06:17 PM~14786831
> *http://yfrog.com/0pwhellsclosej
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## rhr26




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Passed by 4zero8 the other day. I dropped off some more parts that need to be painted. And got to see the work they been putting in on the car! It looks really good. :biggrin: They said it should be back on the frame really soon. Then time for lining everything up and getting it painted. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So here is where 4zero8 had to section out the trunk so the bridge would fit.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And now the car is finally on the frame correctly. :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:0


----------



## LIL ROOD

my hats off to u. this is a dope ass build. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL ROOD

my hats off to u. this is a dope ass build. :thumbsup:


----------



## 543Records

Looking good..  :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 12:49 AM~14884116
> *And now the car is finally on the frame correctly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  yea buddy ..... car is looking good nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks! I hear that they want to get it out of 4zero8 already. Been hearing that im holding up the line for them. Just want to say "Sorry!" to all the people they've had to turn away.


----------



## Danni3oY

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 03:49 AM~14884116
> *And now the car is finally on the frame correctly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 01:44 AM~14884113
> *So here is where 4zero8 had to section out the trunk so the bridge would fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics on how you did the bridge... I need to do mine this winter,


----------



## budgetblueoval

cool project. 90d out to i dident know that clip would fit on a 70s lack


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

its not 70d no more i dont think..


----------



## budgetblueoval

it dident look like it in the first few pages


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 26 2009, 06:13 PM~14891740
> *got any pics on how you did the bridge... I need to do mine this winter,
> *


Thanks for all the comments. Im just glad this project is getting done. Ive never been good with patcience. And Heres a pic, hope it helps you  









And the only thing still 70s is the firewall,windshield pillar, and the trunk pan.


----------



## Mr.Sea

Lookin real dam nice. Keep it up Nate & the 4zero8 crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14892082
> *Thanks for all the comments. Im just glad this project is getting done. Ive never been good with patcience. And Heres a pic, hope it helps you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only thing still 70s is the firewall,windshield pillar, and the trunk pan.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo

sweet ride..coming allong nice!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2009, 03:19 AM~14895344
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  Whats crackin Rick? My bad for missing the meetings. Being working as many hours at work as I can!


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking good there Nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Mr.Sea+Aug 26 2009, 07:32 PM~14892686-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin real dam nice. Keep it up Nate & the 4zero8 crew. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Aug 27 2009, 12:53 PM~14899891
> *looking good there Nate
> *


Thanks!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 02:49 AM~14884116
> *And now the car is finally on the frame correctly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man this is a great build


----------



## JESSES78CADDY

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14901740
> *Man this is a great build
> *


lookin good bro wish mine was a dropp..  u got some hrs in that caddy :0


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 03:49 AM~14884116
> *And now the car is finally on the frame correctly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks fellas! Went over to the shop yesterday an hooked up the pump for the top. I got it to go up on down on its own. :biggrin: I would post some videos if i can get them off my phone.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And heres a couple of phone pics from lastnight Dippin Story & King SJ  

















Cant wait till im in the Paris


----------



## brett

Looking good man its come along way


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Yeah it has. Cant believe it use to look like this


----------



## In My Blood

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 29 2009, 08:22 PM~14922538
> *Thanks fellas! Went over to the shop yesterday an hooked up the pump for the top. I got it to go up on down on its own.  :biggrin:  I would post some videos if i can get them off my phone.
> *


:thumbsup: I saw it in action. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:35 PM~14963123
> *:thumbsup: I saw it in action. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Cant wait to get her out on the streets of SJ! I just need to learn how to keep all my wheels on the ground


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14928277
> *Yeah it has. Cant believe it use to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15010442
> *
> *


 :wave: Whats up josh? You should have came and hung out this weekend! It was crackin.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15011482
> *:wave: Whats up josh? You should have came and hung out this weekend! It was crackin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



show off :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

good meeting you this weekend nate!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 8 2009, 11:59 AM~15015499
> *good meeting you this  weekend nate!!
> *


  Cant wait for the next time to go dippin again! Let me know if your boy still wants to pick up those 90 parts.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2009, 12:13 AM~15011806
> *show off :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to keep the motivation going


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15017151
> *Just trying to keep the motivation going
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 03:23 PM~15017140
> * Cant wait for the next time to go dippin again! Let me know if your boy still wants to pick up those 90 parts.
> *


!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

I got to admit that when i first saw the pics of this car on my space i was like no way will this car get done! im glad im wrong! keep up the good work!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15044512
> *I got to admit that when i first saw the pics of this car on my space i was like no way will this car get done! im glad im wrong!  keep up the good work!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! Yeah for a while I didn't think it was getting done too! But now I got a good team behind me, so it shouldn't be to much longer till its done


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 11 2009, 01:09 PM~15051534
> *Thanks bro! Yeah for a while I didn't think it was getting done too! But  me,now I got a good team behind me so it shouldn't be to much longer till its done
> *



:wow: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15011482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good nate :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 06:53 PM~15062946
> *looking good nate :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. But yours looks good too!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres some pics of some of the recent progress. Got a lot of parts sandblasted, and 4zero8 is fixing a few metal work mistakes that were done before they got the car.


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 13 2009, 01:31 AM~15064884
> *Thanks. But yours looks good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks  you inspired me


----------



## BIG PAGE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Just read every page and I must say Dogg... Hell of a build!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Sep 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15008508-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Cant wait to get her out on the streets of SJ! I just need to learn how to keep all my wheels on the ground
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: If thats the case, just keep it in the garage.  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 14 2009, 01:16 AM~15073389
> *Heres some pics of some of the recent progress. Got a lot of parts sandblasted, and 4zero8 is fixing a few metal work mistakes that were done  before they got the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the attention to detail will pay off in the end, bad ass build up... makes those of us who want one hate you just a little.


----------



## sanhonda22

Good to meet you yesterday Nate. Your cars coming along nicely. Makes me want to build a car now. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Sep 14 2009, 04:06 PM~15079745-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15082524
> *Just read every page and I must say Dogg... Hell of a build!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!  Stay tuned theres going to be alot of updates coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 11:10 AM~15088345
> *:nono: If thats the case, just keep it in the garage.  :biggrin:
> Looks like the attention to detail will pay off in the end, bad ass build up... makes those of us who want one hate you just a little.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah 4zero8 isnt playing around! They want to make sure everything is looking as clean as possible :biggrin: And as far as hating me, you wouldnt be the only one.
> <!--QuoteBegin-sanhonda22_@Sep 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15089823
> *Good to meet you yesterday Nate. Your cars coming along nicely. Makes me want to build a car now. :biggrin:
> *


  Thanks bro!


----------



## Coast One

F.U.N.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 15 2009, 02:36 PM~15090139
> *F.U.N.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Coast One

LOL

NATE HE BE PUTTING IT DOWN... EVEN ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 15 2009, 03:03 PM~15090386
> *LOL
> 
> NATE HE BE PUTTING IT DOWN... EVEN ON THE FREEWAY
> *


 :thumbsup: I couldnt let those guys talk shit because I bottom out! So I had to get them! Even if I had to chase them down on the freeway!  F.U.N.

But anyways heres some picks 4zero8 sent me right now. I will be over there tonight after work putting my dash in. I will take more pics


----------



## Sj4lyfe

dam they got those parts done quick. :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 15 2009, 04:43 PM~15091312
> *dam they got those parts done quick. :0
> *


Yeah they aint playing! Soon it will be your turn Marcos!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:nono: went and saw them yesterday. the wagon is going next.


























































































:biggrin: just playing...................................................




 i mean wishing


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 15 2009, 04:50 PM~15091377
> *Yeah they aint playing! Soon it will be your turn Marcos!
> *



VERY SOON


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15096747
> *:nono:  went and saw them yesterday. the wagon is going next.
> :biggrin:  just playing...................................................
> i mean wishing
> *




WE ALL ARE WISHING. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 16 2009, 11:35 AM~15098705
> *WE ALL ARE WISHING.  :biggrin:
> *


make it happen.


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 01:06 PM~15099996
> *make it happen.
> *


x2


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15096747
> *:nono:  went and saw them yesterday. the wagon is going next.
> :biggrin:  just playing...................................................
> i mean wishing
> *


Forget the wagon! you need to keep bring the Lincoln out!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Didnt get the dash in last night  the color was off. But i think i got it right this time. But i did get some parts back on the firewall


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 15 2009, 06:50 PM~15091377
> *Yeah they aint playing! Soon it will be your turn Marcos!
> *



must be nice


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2009, 01:06 PM~15099996
> *make it happen.
> *



it will happen soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

After a fun day of wiring and running hoses for the heater core, I fanilly got my dash in.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

its looking good bro


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2009, 02:56 AM~15125296
> *After a fun day of wiring and running hoses for the heater core, I fanilly got my dash in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good nate


----------



## Sj4lyfe

COMING ALONG GREAT.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Had another fun day today. I got to assemble some parts that came back from the plater. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 20 2009, 01:13 AM~15131240
> *Had another fun day today. I got to assemble some parts that came back from the plater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NATE WHO IS PLATEING YOUR STUFF??? :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 20 2009, 07:38 AM~15132074
> *NATE WHO IS PLATEING YOUR STUFF??? :0  :0
> *


Ventura Plating in South Central, Ca :thumbsup: Good quality work and fast turn around time.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2009, 03:56 AM~15125296
> *After a fun day of wiring and running hoses for the heater core, I fanilly got my dash in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You dont realize but it takes alot of time to paint all of the little stuff like kick panels and colums etc.. keep up the good work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2009, 05:56 AM~15125296
> *After a fun day of wiring and running hoses for the heater core, I fanilly got my dash in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUT KIND OF PAINT ARE YOU USING FOR ALL UR INTERIOR PLASTICS AND VINLY PARTS???


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Sep 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15134422-->
> 
> 
> 
> You dont realize but it takes alot of time to paint all of the little stuff like kick panels and colums etc..     keep up the good work!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant take any credit for it. 4zero8 has done all the painting on this car
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SIKLAC_@Sep 20 2009, 03:24 PM~15134438
> *WUT KIND OF PAINT ARE YOU USING FOR ALL UR INTERIOR PLASTICS AND VINLY PARTS???
> *


I dont really know. I just went to the paint store and told them what I was painting and they mixed the shit up for me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuckin tight lacs homie


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15142283
> *I cant take any credit for it. 4zero8 has done all the painting on this car
> 
> I dont really know. I just went to the paint store and told them what I was painting and they mixed the shit up for me.
> *



:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15145734
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


Got to give props where its due!


----------



## __________

TTT


----------



## Sj4lyfe

NATE YOU GOTTA STOP BY THAT YARD . THEY ARE IN THERE TODAY WORKING ON THE CARS .....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 AM~15163369
> *NATE YOU GOTTA STOP BY THAT YARD . THEY ARE IN THERE TODAY WORKING ON THE CARS .....
> *


 :0 I will see if they are there tomarrow. There isnt to much that I need. it just would be nice to have the whole car for another conversion


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 01:49 AM~14884116
> *And now the car is finally on the frame correctly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Shit!!!...now I see why you did it, cuz I was thinkin man I would've left it 70'd out and been ridin clean but....yea...its gonna be a killer


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:56 PM~15171319
> *:biggrin: Shit!!!...now I see why you did it, cuz I was thinkin man I would've left it 70'd out and been ridin clean but....yea...its gonna be a killer
> *


Thanks homie! Yeah the car has came along way. Seems like ive been waiting forever. But it wont be to much longer!


----------



## Psta

WHAT UP NATE?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 25 2009, 01:43 PM~15186368
> *WHAT UP NATE?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


Just keeping busy on the ride


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

today I cut a couple turns off the coils in the back to see where the car would lay  Im thinking about a little more but im not sure yet.







Heres where it was at.







and now this is where its at now


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also was test fitting my trunk set up.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

we also took the header off so i could start working on the engine compartment  got alot done in 1 day. I will be there tomarrow and hopefully i can get some more work done


----------



## CadillacMusik

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 26 2009, 03:03 AM~15191283
> *today I cut a couple turns off the coils in the back to see where the car would lay   Im thinking about a little more but im not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres where it was at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now this is where its at now
> *



hey that regal in the background looks very familiar :biggrin: dont cut off too much gota factor in the weight of the batteries,pumps , tunes and shit  :biggrin: ,


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 26 2009, 12:48 PM~15193603
> *hey that regal in the background looks very familiar  :biggrin:  dont cut off too much gota factor in the weight of the batteries,pumps , tunes and shit   :biggrin: ,
> *


 :biggrin: It does look familiar. Yeah your right Evan.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Test fitting some of the rockers. Im going to start molding the doors soon.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 27 2009, 05:47 PM~15200594
> *:biggrin:  It does look familiar. Yeah your right Evan.
> *



:biggrin: im always right j/k looks good nate youll be done soon


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 27 2009, 11:30 PM~15204611
> *:biggrin: im always right j/k looks good nate youll be done soon
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 26 2009, 01:48 PM~15193603
> *hey that regal in the background looks very familiar  :biggrin:  dont cut off too much gota factor in the weight of the batteries,pumps , tunes and shit   :biggrin: ,
> *




:biggrin: i was just bout to say that...................... now the car gonna lay frame


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 28 2009, 06:03 PM~15211182
> *:biggrin:  i was just bout to say that...................... now the car gonna lay frame
> *


 :roflmao: or he is gona lay bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15215501
> *:roflmao: or he is gona lay bumper kit  :biggrin:
> *


  it should lay nice


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

JUST FINISHED DROPIN OFF THE DUECE NATE AND SAW YOUR CAR IN PERSON MAN IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! GOT ME ALL PUMPED TO HOP THE DUECE


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 27 2009, 04:56 PM~15200655
> *Test fitting some of the rockers. Im going to start molding the doors soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS PICTURE


----------



## monsterpuff

nice


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 29 2009, 07:32 PM~15224106
> *JUST FINISHED DROPIN OFF THE DUECE NATE AND SAW YOUR CAR IN PERSON MAN IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! GOT ME ALL PUMPED TO HOP THE DUECE
> *


  Thanks Ralph. Cant wait till shes out on the streets


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2009, 07:34 PM~15224135
> *I LIKE THIS PICTURE
> *


I need to take my digital camera. The cell phone pics don't do it justice


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## CHELADAS75

shit is bad ass man!

i see you kept the stock AC/heater box on the firewall..are you going to have full functioning AC?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Oct 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15244399
> *shit is bad ass man!
> 
> i see you kept the stock AC/heater box on the firewall..are you going to have full functioning AC?
> *


 :yes: everything is going to work just like it should.


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 27 2009, 04:56 PM~15200655
> *Test fitting some of the rockers. Im going to start molding the doors soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Oct 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15249558
> *lookin good bro
> *


Thanks Sammy. Hows the Brougham doing?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Went to 4zero8 to work on the caddy today. Alex was busy working on all the body work :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also got my dash all wired up. Even hooked up my radio. But I need to buy a Nardi already. So if anyone has 1 for a good price, Hit me up!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I also bolted alot of the motor up. I would have did more but I ran out of stainless bolts. I need to go on a bolt mission tomarrow and see if i cant find some more.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

COMING ALONG NICELY NATE DOG


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 3 2009, 01:25 AM~15256031
> *I also bolted alot of the motor up. I would have did more but I ran out of stainless bolts. I need to go on a bolt mission tomarrow and see if i cant find some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Oct 3 2009, 07:26 AM~15256721-->
> 
> 
> 
> COMING ALONG NICELY NATE DOG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2009, 11:51 AM~15258170
> *
> *


Thanks rich for those engine bolts. I might have to see whats up with a chrome alternator if you can get me a price on 1


----------



## sj59

lookin good nate


----------



## 543Records

lmk if u got any extra chrome u don't need..  :biggrin: 
that's crazy your seats are almost ready to go in.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 3 2009, 03:19 AM~15256024
> *I also got my dash all wired up. Even hooked up my radio. But I need to buy a Nardi already. So if anyone has 1 for a good price, Hit me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car is going to be a beast :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Damn. The body is starting to come along together nicely.




> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15256019
> *Went to 4zero8 to work on the caddy today. Alex was busy working on all  the body work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sj59+Oct 3 2009, 03:04 PM~15259086-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good nate
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Cant wait to put up my plaque
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 03:18 PM~15259141
> *lmk if u got any extra chrome u don't need..   :biggrin:
> that's crazy your seats are almost ready to go in.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually found out my chrome rotors are for a glasshouse  But yours are caddy now anyways so doesnt do us any good.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 3 2009, 06:30 PM~15260097
> *This car is going to be a beast :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-sanhonda22_@Oct 3 2009, 07:04 PM~15260300
> *Damn. The body is starting to come along together nicely.
> *


 :yes: Nothing has been missed by 4zero8.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

4zero8 pullin the dents in the trunk.


----------



## Sj4lyfe

CAR IS COMING ALONG NATE.


----------



## TOPFAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2009, 03:39 PM~15274808
> *4zero8 pullin the dents in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 5 2009, 04:39 PM~15274808
> *4zero8 pullin the dents in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

ttt


----------



## HANK_HILL

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 26 2009, 07:16 PM~14891770
> *cool project. 90d out to i dident know that clip would fit on a 70s lack
> *


x2 how well did it fit?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15286175
> *:0 hno:
> *


I thought keiko was :loco: for pulling the dents on the gas tank. But I guess he knows what hes doing.


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 6 2009, 07:06 PM~15286984
> *I thought keiko was :loco: for pulling the dents on the gas tank. But I guess he knows what hes doing.
> *


 i was wondern as well................


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Oct 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15286836
> *x2 how well did it fit?
> *


It bolted up ok. But all the body lines were off.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 6 2009, 06:08 PM~15287008
> *i was wondern as well................
> *


Just make sure the tank has no gas in it.  Also put a torch in there and burn out all the fumes. I heard about some one who tried to pull a bent with the cap on and fumes inside. Lets just say that tank can hold alot more then 18 gallons now :uh:


----------



## Coast One

:0 i thought it was a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 7 2009, 10:09 AM~15293153
> *:0 i thought it was a 20 gallon tank.
> *


 My bad :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

looking good Nate


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:31 PM~15312664
> *looking good Nate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WALL IS SICK, GONNA DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN MY SHOP, MY BOY PAINTS LIKE WOMEN :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:32 PM~15312670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



leons d's should come out nice too cant wait to go dipin nate


----------



## Psta

Looking good homie!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 2 2009, 11:05 AM~15248630
> *:yes: everything is going to work just like it should.
> *


:thumbsup: Too bad of a ride to start butchering it.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 9 2009, 10:27 PM~15316580
> *THAT WALL IS SICK, GONNA DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN MY SHOP, MY BOY PAINTS LIKE WOMEN :cheesy:
> *


LOL.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15316580
> *THAT WALL IS SICK, GONNA DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN MY SHOP, MY BOY PAINTS LIKE WOMEN :cheesy:
> *


SOMEONE CHANGED MY POST BUT IT JUST SHOWS THEY HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO NICE RIDE TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Oct 9 2009, 11:31 AM~15312664-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good Nate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:58 AM~15324539
> *leons d's should come out nice too cant wait to go dipin nate
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 07:22 AM~15352536
> *Looking good homie!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 01:49 PM~15356358
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very cool meeting you Mr. Bean! Me and the drinking team need to make a trip out to the NY
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 04:47 PM~15358256
> *:thumbsup: Too bad of a ride to start butchering it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: Cant half step! Wouldn't be a Cadillac without all the options
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15361481
> *LOL.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Josh?
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Oct 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15362134
> *SOMEONE CHANGED MY POST BUT IT JUST SHOWS THEY HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO NICE RIDE TTT :thumbsup:
> *


My bad bro. I dont know who would be fuckin around in my topic? but yeah they got down on that wall. Its a good back drop for all the pics


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

cars lookin good nate!!!!damn good


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 15 2009, 12:18 AM~15363224
> *Thanks Ray
> 
> :biggrin:  Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> It was very cool meeting you Mr. Bean! Me and the drinking team need to make a trip out to the NY
> 
> :no: Cant half step! Wouldn't be a Cadillac without all the options
> 
> Whats up Josh?
> 
> My bad bro. I dont know who would be fuckin around in my topic? but yeah they got down on that wall. Its a good back drop for all the pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good.. im next right??????? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 16 2009, 09:44 AM~15377634
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks good.. im next right??????? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Your in good hands Switch!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 15 2009, 09:27 AM~15365607
> *cars lookin good nate!!!!damn good
> *


  Seen the GP in Vegas. Still looked good.


----------



## CE 707

cars comming out tight bro


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 16 2009, 12:59 PM~15379500
> *cars comming out  tight bro
> *


----------



## drasticbean

*i went looking at every single page.... and i must say this is the bomb build....
keep up the grat work... cant wait til i see pics of you driving it........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks Bean! The car has came along way and theres no turning back now. Hopefully 1 day I can get you to take some flicks of it


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 19 2009, 04:51 PM~15403419
> *Thanks Bean! The car has came along way and theres no turning back now. Hopefully 1 day I can get you to take some flicks of it
> *


*i guess i need to make it to san jose. next year.....*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15440755
> *i guess i need to make it to san jose. next year.....
> *


Doors always open


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Started molding the rockers. :cheesy:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2009, 10:36 PM~15440755
> *i guess i need to make it to san jose. next year.....
> *


Quit bullshitting and come on through!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

Before and after
images.myspacecdn.com/images01/66/l_a4335c9e8406db7889590dd623ba0371.jpg[/img]










































BEST BUILD GOING ON LIL


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 23 2009, 09:56 AM~15445461
> *Before and after
> images.myspacecdn.com/images01/66/l_a4335c9e8406db7889590dd623ba0371.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BUILD GOING ON LIL
> *


  Thanks bro!


----------



## 313Rider

This is a bad ass rag coupe


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Sj4lyfe

keep pushing nate. looks good bro


----------



## 543Records

did u get brake lines from caliper to frame yet..  
was looking to get some or have some custom made.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 PM~15470963
> *did u get brake lines from caliper to frame yet..
> was looking to get some or have some custom made.. :biggrin:
> *


No, not yet. I might go to Royal Brass and have them made. Or get some off ebay. I see them on there all day


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hella clene


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 26 2009, 03:58 PM~15472973
> *hella clene
> *


  Thanks


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I cant wait till I can put these in!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15496223
> *
> *


Whats up Gil? how did the Monte come out?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 28 2009, 06:40 PM~15496359
> *Whats up Gil? how did the Monte come out?
> *



gona go on thursday bro you going down there

got more progress on the frame :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 PM~15496182
> *I cant wait till I can put these in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75

how much of a poke you got on then uppers?? any grinding involved to run the 13s?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 28 2009, 07:50 PM~15498597
> *gona go on thursday bro you going down there
> 
> got more progress on the frame :0
> *


  I will be there. 

 already sent those parts out to get plated.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Oct 28 2009, 08:52 PM~15499623
> *how much of a poke you got on then uppers?? any grinding involved to run the 13s?
> *


 I think the arms are extended an 1 inch and a quarter. I know im going to have to grind the calipers a little when i put them on. But Ive seen Daytons go on without to much grinding.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15499062
> *YES SIR!!!
> *


  Cant wait!


----------



## baghdady

Went page by page... Bad ass Fam!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 29 2009, 01:12 PM~15505000
> *I think the arms are extended an 1 inch and a quarter. I know im going to have to grind the calipers a little when i put them on. But Ive seen Daytons go on without to much grinding.
> *


it looks just right! 
so the rims you have ont here now are 14s?

seats look fresh as fuck by the way


----------



## Coast One

13s


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 29 2009, 02:08 PM~15504951
> * I will be there.
> 
> already sent those parts out to get plated.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 28 2009, 07:20 PM~15496182
> *I cant wait till I can put these in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow: that looks minty!  :0 

Hey Nate, if I start giving you $10.00 a week now can I have the ride when you get tired of it? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Like Coast Said. 13s  
You could give me your money Johnny, But I dont think I will ever get tired of this car :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15507628
> *Went page by page... Bad ass Fam!!  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks Bro! Cant wait to get this 1 Plaqued up


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 28 2009, 05:20 PM~15496182
> *I cant wait till I can put these in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:worship: Nice Build!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 31 2009, 08:56 PM~15525937
> *:worship: Nice Build!!!
> *


  Thanks! Your Lac sets the bar really high. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

what happened nate you should have went to the shop big things hapening :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 3 2009, 01:26 AM~15546443
> *what happened nate you should have went to the shop big things hapening :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I will try to pass by soon.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 3 2009, 02:19 AM~15256024
> *I also got my dash all wired up. Even hooked up my radio. But I need to buy a Nardi already. So if anyone has 1 for a good price, Hit me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: looks good!!! you go do my dash right :biggrin:


----------



## Kamakazi

Damn i was hoping after 49 pages and 3 hours of reading i would have been able to see the finished car but fuck it it looks hella sick homie


----------



## Coast One

mee toooo


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2009, 02:19 AM~15596537
> *mee toooo
> *


x2 :roflmao: 
Stay Tuned!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 7 2009, 05:02 PM~15593733
> *:biggrin: looks good!!! you go do my dash right :biggrin:
> *


Soon


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So here are a couple of pics of what i had to do tho get my rims to fit. I first took off the wrong chrome Glasshouse rotors that were on my frame. Then put on the calipers and rotors from the 79 vert frame that was on the car. I had to use a 1/4 inch spacer and the do some grindin. So i just keep grinding till I had good clearance to put the wheels on.
























Now I have to send out these pieces for plating


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 8 2009, 06:16 PM~15600808
> *So here are a couple of pics of what i had to do tho get my rims to fit. I first took off the wrong chrome Glasshouse rotors that were on my frame. Then put on the calipers and rotors from the 79 vert frame that was on the car. I had to use a 1/4 inch spacer and the do some grindin. So i just keep grinding till I had good clearance to put the wheels on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to send out these pieces for plating
> *


shooda just did a caprice spindle swap, would have been easier homie. car is looking amazing thou. great werk


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

im confused...so you have the vert + 2 90'd out coupes...or just the one...???


nice topic btw, just went through it all...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 8 2009, 06:06 PM~15601331
> *shooda just did a caprice spindle swap, would have been easier homie.  car is looking amazing thou.  great werk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15602012
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey homie how is your caddy coming along


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 8 2009, 06:06 PM~15601331
> *shooda just did a caprice spindle swap, would have been easier homie.  car is looking amazing thou.  great werk
> *


 I was to lazy to go to the Junk yard to get them. But I didn't mind grinding the calipers.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 8 2009, 06:47 PM~15601707
> *im confused...so you have the vert + 2 90'd out coupes...or just the one...???
> nice topic btw, just went through it all...
> *


I have the vert and I have a 2 dr Brougham. The yellow primered 1 in my build is the 1 I cruise around now


----------



## Spanky

I'm ready to see this one and Coast's done...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 01:23 AM~15605041
> *I'm ready to see this one and Coast's done...
> *


 :yessad: Me too! They should have been done along time ago.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 04:23 AM~15605041
> *I'm ready to see this one and Coast's done...
> *


x2 and maybe we can take one of those trips you all been wanting to but never can cause your cars arn't done..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

HOPEFULLY WE CAN MAKE NEW YEARS HAPPEN. ITS OUT OF OUR HANDS THOUGH... FINGERS CROSSED :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 8 2009, 06:16 PM~15600808
> *So here are a couple of pics of what i had to do tho get my rims to fit. I first took off the wrong chrome Glasshouse rotors that were on my frame. Then put on the calipers and rotors from the 79 vert frame that was on the car. I had to use a 1/4 inch spacer and the do some grindin. So i just keep grinding till I had good clearance to put the wheels on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to send out these pieces for plating
> *


this is the way i rolled my coupe for 3 years. but changed it to caprice spindles and rotors.


----------



## jdc68chevy

I GOT SOME NICE O/G DASH PADS IF U NEED 1 ,77-92 PLUS OTHER CADDIE PARTS , GOOD PRICES


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15611971
> *HOPEFULLY WE CAN MAKE NEW YEARS HAPPEN. ITS OUT OF OUR HANDS THOUGH... FINGERS CROSSED :biggrin:
> *


shit all i know is when they are there going to be killing fools..  
new years will be nice though


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 9 2009, 04:34 PM~15611991
> *this is the way i rolled my coupe for 3 years. but changed it to caprice spindles and rotors.
> *


  Are the caprice brakes as good as the caddy brakes?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15614397
> *shit all i know is when they are there going to be killing fools..
> new years will be nice though
> *


 Thanks Eddie!:biggrin: 

New Years hno:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 9 2009, 07:59 PM~15614618
> *  Are the caprice brakes as good as the caddy brakes?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the509509pimp

80-90 caprice? if so they were on cop cars they should be just as strong? yathink?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 10 2009, 03:51 AM~15617735
> *80-90 caprice? if so they were on cop cars they should be just as strong? yathink?
> *


But the cop cars and the wagons had the caddy size rotors.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 9 2009, 07:59 PM~15614618
> *  Are the caprice brakes as good as the caddy brakes?
> *


 safer than ground down calipers and spacers!


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2009, 11:17 AM~15621262
> *safer than ground down calipers and spacers!
> *


  True true. Fuck it "you only live 1nce." :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 9 2009, 10:00 PM~15614640
> *Thanks Eddie!:biggrin:
> 
> New Years hno:
> *


lets make it happen!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15621216
> *But the cop cars and the wagons had the caddy size rotors.
> *


this is true


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 10 2009, 04:40 PM~15625181
> *lets make it happen!!!!
> *


Doing what I can.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Nov 10 2009, 05:16 PM~15625611-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-the509509pimp_@Nov 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15626581
> *this is true
> *


----------



## the509509pimp

any new pics?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 11 2009, 12:03 AM~15630324
> *any new pics?
> *


Nope. Haven't went to the shop in the last few days. Just collecting parts to put the car back together


----------



## the509509pimp

cool cool ill keep waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 11 2009, 01:46 AM~15630715
> *cool cool ill keep waiting :thumbsup:
> *


I should be at the shop tonight after work test fitting some parts I got from BMH.


----------



## the509509pimp

cool cool


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 PM~15614618
> *  Are the caprice brakes as good as the caddy brakes?
> *


yes i dont notice any diff, plus with our little 13's its no prob with the smaller rotor. I rolled with the .25 spacers and grinded calipers for a long time, but I think its alot safer with the caprice swap.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 11 2009, 06:18 PM~15638093
> *yes i dont notice any diff, plus with our little 13's its no prob with the smaller rotor. I rolled with the .25 spacers and grinded calipers for a long time, but I think its alot safer with the caprice swap.
> *


  Good info to know. I might just have to make that swap too down the road. For now since my spindles are done im just going to have to roll like this for now. I havent had any problems yet with my brougham. It has shaved caddy calipers and spacers.


----------



## INKA

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2009, 07:10 PM~15682980
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you must be rich...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowSanJo_Nate, Spanky 
:wave: Sorry havent got back to you about the brougham. Just been busy working on the drop.  and i hate to let her go.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15683673
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LowSanJo_Nate, Spanky
> :wave: Sorry havent got back to you about the brougham. Just been busy working on the drop.   and i hate to let her go.
> *


:angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT FOR NATE


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15682980
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie you look like you live in the country surpise there is no horses and pigs in the back


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Just went through every page!

Awesome build!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Nov 17 2009, 10:05 PM~15698455
> *damn homie you look like you live in the country surpise there is no horses and pigs in the back
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they're to the left of the pic. out of th frame


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi+Nov 17 2009, 09:05 PM~15698455-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie you look like you live in the country surpise there is no horses and pigs in the back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the homies shop! And yeah they got a petting zoo in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 09:33 PM~15698787
> *Just went through every page!
> 
> Awesome build!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin: Your build is looking great too! All that metal work is looking amazing.
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15698911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they're to the left of the pic. out of th frame
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: still 1 of the baddest shops.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Nov 16 2009, 07:10 PM~15682980-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:05 AM~15698455
> *damn homie you look like you live in the country surpise there is no horses and pigs in the back
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 18 2009, 01:46 AM~15699603
> *This is the homies shop! And yeah they got a petting zoo in the back
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:  Your build is looking great too! All that metal work is looking amazing.
> 
> 
> *


PETTING ZOO!? Damn, now I have to check it out.  :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 18 2009, 05:24 PM~15707431
> *:thumbsup:  still 1 of the baddest shops.
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 18 2009, 05:50 PM~15707750
> *:roflmao:
> PETTING ZOO!? Damn, now I have to check it out.  :cheesy:
> *


you can always go to happy hallow...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 18 2009, 07:50 PM~15707750
> *:roflmao:
> PETTING ZOO!? Damn, now I have to check it out.  :cheesy:
> *



bring your saddle down homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 19 2009, 12:29 AM~15711892
> *bring your saddle down homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 22 2009, 05:33 PM~15747301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## the509509pimp

more pics!!!


----------



## ....




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15755033
> *more pics!!!
> *


----------



## the509509pimp

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 25 2009, 03:34 AM~15775602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YAH THIS IS COMING OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15601331
> *shooda just did a caprice spindle swap, would have been easier homie.  car is looking amazing thou.  great werk
> *



what year Caprice for the spindle swap? you need rotors two? let me know?


----------



## Coast One

80s caprice... spindle, rotor, caliper. even though the calipers looked the same to me.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 02:25 PM~15779860
> *80s caprice... spindle, rotor, caliper. even though the calipers looked the same to me.
> *



Ya, I was at junk yard and was looking at one and thought it looked the same!

thanks


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh:


----------



## coyote

that shit is sick homie


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS BUILD


----------



## Psta

DAMN NATE!!! LOOKING GOOD!!! ALL YOUR HARD WORK IS ABOUT TO PAY OFF!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2009, 12:48 PM~15846022
> *DAMN NATE!!! LOOKING GOOD!!! ALL YOUR HARD WORK IS ABOUT TO PAY OFF!!!!
> *



x100000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Nov 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15710727-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can always go to happy hallow...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but lowriders and petting zoo! :cheesy: Happy hallow dont got sh*t on 4zero8customs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15747301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 4 2009, 08:05 PM~15875143
> *True but lowriders and petting zoo!  :cheesy: Happy hallow dont got sh*t on 4zero8customs.
> 
> *



truth where else can you ride a horse and get your rust repair at the same time :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: page 6


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 14 2009, 11:22 PM~15983922
> *:uh:  page 6
> *



dont you have your own top secret build 64 to wory about :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: thats mr super number one top secret man. wants everyone else to post progress but wont show any on any of his secret projects :angry:


----------



## BIG MARC

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 15 2009, 04:25 AM~15985912
> *dont you have your own top secret build 64</span> to wory about  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Wow, I had forgotten about that one. :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 PM~15989488
> *Wow, I had forgotten about that one.  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I don't know how I missed this build but you are doing an outstanding job bro! I love this car. There aren't enough words in the Dictionary to describe the excellence of this build! I would say keep up the good work but I have no doubt that you will. L8R BRO!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Dec 18 2009, 05:21 PM~16023742
> *I don't know how I missed this build but you are doing an outstanding job bro!  I love this car.  There aren't enough words in the Dictionary to describe the excellence of this build!  I would say keep up the good work but I have no doubt that you will. L8R BRO!
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

Any up dates :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Done?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 22 2009, 06:00 PM~16060955
> *Done?
> *



dont hate baller :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 22 2009, 07:17 PM~16062996
> *dont hate baller :biggrin:
> *


Im not hating, and Im not a baller. I just cant wait to see this car complete. I know its going to be off the hook. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Why would you think Im hating?


----------



## In My Blood

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

this is a badass build up. man i bet ur pumpd. almost there bro.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 24 2009, 07:48 PM~16082204
> *Im not hating, and Im not a baller. I just cant wait to see this car complete. I know its going to be off the hook. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Why would you think Im hating?
> *



wow calm down san im just messin with ya :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

COME ON NATE, YOUR PLAYING GAMES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

FELIZ NAVIDAD HERMANO!!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 25 2009, 04:34 AM~15775602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cd blazin

looks good homie!!! keep up the good work, almost there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records

what color is the convertible top gonna be.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for the comments! But the car hit a little road block. The frame is going to need a little more reinforcing. The doors move a little to much for my liking when I hit the switches. So until that gets taking care of, I cant paint the car.  But everything is still in progress


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Dec 26 2009, 09:12 PM~16098092
> *what color is the convertible top gonna be.. :biggrin:
> *


Green


----------



## 543Records




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 27 2009, 04:01 PM~16103092
> *  Thanks for the comments! But the car hit a little road block. The frame is going to need a little more reinforcing. The doors move a little to much for my liking when I hit the switches. So until that gets taking care of, I cant paint the car.  But everything is still in progress
> *


then get to reinforcing!!! lol best of luck homie,i gotta completely box the central area of my frame.. my motor is a torque monster,and ima be juicing it as well..


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 9 2009, 09:59 PM~15614618
> *  Are the caprice brakes as good as the caddy brakes?
> *


The rotors are just a hair smaller and I think they are just as good but running the shorter spindles limits the lift in the front a bit


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 11 2010, 09:03 PM~16261749
> *The rotors are just a hair smaller and I think they are just as good but running the shorter spindles limits the lift in the front a bit
> *


swore we measured them from top end to bottom end and they were the same size. the only difference was where the brake caliper was placed.it brought it into the center just a bit to catch the smaller rotor. which wasnt by too much.


----------



## Dylante63

the caprice spindles are the same height as the caddy ones. My buddy has a vert lesabre and its crazy how much the doors move when he hits the switches.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 11 2010, 09:03 PM~16261749
> *The rotors are just a hair smaller and I think they are just as good but running the shorter spindles limits the lift in the front a bit
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the info. 

Heres what the caddy parts look like after plating. Can hardly notice the grinding I did.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16262421
> *the caprice spindles are the same height as the caddy ones.  My buddy has a vert lesabre and its crazy how much the doors move when he hits the switches.
> *


 :uh: Yeah didnt think that is was going to move like that. But I think the Homies are going to be able to take care of it :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93

LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 543Records




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 12 2010, 03:50 AM~16264080
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for the info.
> 
> Heres what the caddy parts look like after plating. Can hardly notice the grinding I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Cant wait to get back on this thing! Its been to long since ive touched it  Just stacking parts and getting ready to reasemble it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ballin :0 :biggrin: sup nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 07:50 PM~16272312
> *ballin :0  :biggrin:  sup nate
> *


  just chillin. What about you?


----------



## Str8sharkin78

hows it going bro?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 27 2009, 04:01 PM~16103092
> *  Thanks for the comments! But the car hit a little road block. The frame is going to need a little more reinforcing. The doors move a little to much for my liking when I hit the switches. So until that gets taking care of, I cant paint the car.  But everything is still in progress
> *


did u take the frame back out


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Jan 13 2010, 09:52 AM~16277618
> *hows it going bro?
> *


Whats up Sammy? Havent heard from you in a while. Hows the Caddy? Let me know if you want to let it go. I just picked up a 90 and it would look good with 2 doors


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 13 2010, 01:17 PM~16279379
> *did u take the frame back out
> *


No. Not yet. I got another frame getting built. It should be done pretty soon. :x: The shop where its at has an extra Cutty frame. I think it is 1 of yours


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 13 2010, 03:27 AM~16275220
> *  just chillin. What about you?
> *


CHILLIN WISHIN I WAS BACK IN CALI


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2010, 04:12 PM~16280999
> *CHILLIN WISHIN I WAS BACK IN CALI
> *


Let me know when your down to come to San Jo!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 13 2010, 02:32 PM~16279500
> *No. Not yet. I got another frame getting built. It should be done pretty soon.  :x:  The shop where its at has an extra Cutty frame. I think it is 1 of yours
> *


dam it still there


----------



## hydryan

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

bad ass :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 13 2010, 06:57 PM~16283134
> *dam it still there
> *


 :yes: It was in there stack of frames.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 13 2010, 08:54 PM~16282326
> *Let me know when your down to come to San Jo!
> *


soon bro i will let u know


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16292240
> *soon bro i will let u know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 13 2010, 04:25 PM~16279452
> *Whats up Sammy? Havent heard from you in a while. Hows the Caddy? Let me know if you want to let it go. I just picked up a 90 and it would look  good with 2 doors
> *


You dont slow down :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 12 2010, 02:50 AM~16264080
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for the info.
> 
> Heres what the caddy parts look like after plating. Can hardly notice the grinding I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 14 2010, 07:08 PM~16294393
> *You dont slow down  :0
> *


 :sprint: nope, money just burns a hole in my pocket.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16313435
> *:sprint: nope, money just burns a hole in my pocket.
> *


Here my frames done :biggrin: Now getting powdercoated :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16313435
> *:sprint: nope, money just burns a hole in my pocket.
> *


wish i had that problem... doesnt make it to my pocket :biggrin: 

jk

when do you think the frame will be ready for pick up?


----------



## vengence

comin along really nice homie,

did you make sure the frame was boxed in on yours?

i know ima have to totally box my frame on my olds,but i have a torque monster motor too


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2010, 02:59 PM~16341776
> *wish i had that problem... doesnt make it to my pocket  :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> 
> when do you think the frame will be ready for pick up?
> *


Hopefully soon. Just waiting on the call.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 19 2010, 03:06 PM~16341887
> *comin along really nice homie,
> 
> did you make sure the frame was boxed in on yours?
> 
> i know ima have to totally box my frame on my olds,but i have a torque monster motor too
> *


Yeah its been fully boxed this time


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16357265
> *Yeah its been fully boxed this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is gonna look really fuckin nice under there if only you knew someone who could do some paint work on it befoe it goes under there :wow: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 21 2010, 02:09 AM~16361200
> *this is gonna look really fuckin nice under there if only you knew someone who could do some paint work  on it befoe it goes under there :wow:  :drama: :biggrin:
> *


 :x: Hopefully Coast can take some time off from puttin his car together to put some work in on my frame.


----------



## Coast One

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2010, 07:06 PM~16367901
> *:drama:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

That shit look fuckin nice man look thur the whole post good job bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good bro


----------



## PAPER CHASER

NICE BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16367901
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So yesterday I went on a "Nate Mission" to go pick up my frame. Never pulled a trailer before but decided to do it anyways. And there was snow all over the Grapevine! hno: 









So I finally made it to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Now my frame is home safe. :biggrin: Now I have to decide if I want to paint it the same color as the car and worry about the paint chippin. Or powdercoat it and it be a different shade but be dorable as shit.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I was looking at the por 15 clear PC glisten I think its called I,ve never seen it on anything


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 24 2010, 01:28 PM~16395333
> *I was looking at the por 15 clear PC glisten I think its called I,ve never seen it on anything
> *


I was going to ak you how it looks when its dry. I want it to be nice and flat. the frame i have right now has alot of little bumps in the powdercoat.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 24 2010, 03:24 PM~16395304
> *Now my frame is home safe. :biggrin:  Now I have to decide if I want to paint it the same color as the car and worry about the paint chippin. Or powdercoat it and it be a different shade but be dorable as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice frame  nothing should happen to it with the watch dog :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 13 2010, 06:55 PM~16282338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comin out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 24 2010, 01:24 PM~16395304
> *Now my frame is home safe. :biggrin:  Now I have to decide if I want to paint it the same color as the car and worry about the paint chippin. Or powdercoat it and it be a different shade but be dorable as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just mold it and paint it hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 25 2010, 04:49 PM~16408469
> *just mold it and paint it hno:
> *


I like the way the welds look on the frame. I think im just going to paint it. Might have some patterns laid down on it. Just have to find someone who can do it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 25 2010, 09:00 PM~16409239
> *I like the way the welds look on the frame. I think im just going to paint it. Might have some patterns laid down on it. Just have to find someone who can do it.
> *


i got crayons and water colors....hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2010, 06:08 PM~16409332
> *i got crayons and water colors....hit me up  :biggrin:
> *


DEEEAAAAAM... EPA FRIENDLY! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16409409
> *DEEEAAAAAM... EPA FRIENDLY! :0
> *



how about paint by numbers :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 25 2010, 06:08 PM~16409332-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got crayons and water colors....hit me up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 25 2010, 06:19 PM~16409428
> *how about paint by numbers :biggrin:
> *


Damn, you guys putting all Coast's tricks out there. :0 

Hey Nate, just to let you know.. I am going to be a stalker in this thread now :biggrin: Need to see step by step what I got myself into. hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 26 2010, 01:47 PM~16418373
> *Damn, you guys putting all Coast's tricks out there. :0
> 
> Hey Nate, just to let you know.. I am going to be a stalker in this thread now  :biggrin: Need to see step by step what I got myself into. hno:
> *


:biggrin: So does that mean were 90ing your car? Cause thats going to hurt some peoples feelings  
I have all the parts you need. A complete 5.7L 90 brougham, and a 85 2dr fleet


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 25 2010, 06:00 PM~16409239
> *I like the way the welds look on the frame. I think im just going to paint it. Might have some patterns laid down on it. Just have to find someone who can do it.
> *


Ive seen it in person, and all I can say is that the welds are freaking sick. Dont mold it.


----------



## Coast One

look like dimes stacked on top of each other?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16418967
> *:biggrin: So does that mean were 90ing your car? Cause thats going to hurt some peoples feelings
> I have all the parts you need. A complete 5.7L 90 brougham, and a 85 2dr fleet
> *


 :0 
he wants to try something else... but that would be the shit...


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16418967
> *:biggrin: So does that mean were 90ing your car? Cause thats going to hurt some peoples feelings
> I have all the parts you need. A complete 5.7L 90 brougham, and a 85 2dr fleet
> *


I NEED THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 26 2010, 03:03 PM~16419109
> *:0
> he wants to try something else... but that would be the shit...
> *


  I want to see it in person now. I have a navy blue header too


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jan 26 2010, 03:06 PM~16419125
> *I NEED THE PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


If dude flakes on me tonight, Im going to start unbolting that 90


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 11 2008, 10:46 PM~9921565
> *Here is my 1978 cadillac paris coupe deville, that I picked up last year for my birthday. Plans for the caddy are: swap the quarters, trunk, doors, and front end, full 90 swap. Full frame swap with new 5.7l engine. new interior, 90 Pillow tops, also dash swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam coming along way but lookin good mane!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Jan 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16418967-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: So does that mean were 90ing your car? Cause thats going to hurt some peoples feelings
> I have all the parts you need. A complete 5.7L 90 brougham, and a 85 2dr fleet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: That seems like a lot of work. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 26 2010, 03:03 PM~16419109
> *:0
> he wants to try something else... but that would be the shit...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Yea, Coast had a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 03:48 PM~16419551
> *  I want to see it in person now. I have a navy blue header too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, come by anytime.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 03:49 PM~16419561
> *If dude flakes on me tonight, Im going to start unbolting that 90
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 26 2010, 05:35 PM~16420959
> *:wow: That seems like a lot of work. hno:
> :cheesy: Yea, Coast had a good idea
> Like I said, come by anytime.
> :0
> *


I think you should use that parts car you got to do a frame swap so you have the 5.7l engine, dash and heater core. Then just update the front, by using the header, cutting the fenders form the 78 for the wrap around bumper. Then all you need is chrome rockers. Doesnt sound like anything that cant be done


----------



## Coast One

HIS IS A 5.0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 26 2010, 06:08 PM~16421420
> *HIS IS A 5.0 :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jan 26 2010, 03:50 PM~16419585
> *Dam coming along way but lookin good mane!
> *


  Thanks! yeah this mofo has came along way. Still got some things to do, but should come along nicely :x:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Jan 26 2010, 05:57 PM~16421260-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should use that parts car you got to do a frame swap so you have the 5.7l engine, dash and heater core. Then just update the front, by using the header, cutting the fenders form the 78 for the wrap around bumper. Then all you need is  chrome rockers. Doesnt sound like anything that cant be done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 That does not sound too bad. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 26 2010, 06:08 PM~16421420
> *HIS IS A 5.0 :thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 06:35 PM~16421883
> *
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 03:49 PM~16419561
> *If dude flakes on me tonight, Im going to start unbolting that 90
> *



lets take it apart. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jan 26 2010, 11:38 PM~16425870
> *lets take it apart.  :biggrin:
> *


what are you doing on thursday or friday?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 08:24 PM~16422662
> * Thanks! yeah this mofo has came along way. Still got some things to do, but should come along nicely :x:
> *



Sweet I can't wait to see it riden that Blvd Mane!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 AM~16427953
> *Sweet I can't wait to see it riden that Blvd Mane!!!!!
> *


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 26 2010, 11:50 PM~16425911
> *what are you doing on thursday or friday?
> *


nothing really whats up :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

u get that frame painted yet


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16448311
> *u get that frame painted yet
> *


 :no: but hopefully really soon....


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 29 2010, 12:56 AM~16448681
> *:no: but hopefully really soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos gona paint i like the weld look i left mine alone cause welds looked hela good


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 29 2010, 01:56 AM~16448681
> *:no: but hopefully really soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell alex to get to work then kidnapp coast :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

oh hell nah!



:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 29 2010, 09:09 AM~16450735-->
> 
> 
> 
> tell alex to get to work then kidnapp coast :drama:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 29 2010, 09:00 AM~16450663
> *whos gona paint i like the weld look i left mine alone cause welds looked hela good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex from 4zero8 is painting the frame and the car :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 29 2010, 09:09 AM~16450735
> *tell alex to get to work then kidnapp coast :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


I got Alex on lock down already  just got to figure out how to get Coast over there. I think they said there going to have a Bar b que some time soon  With lots of beer!!!!


----------



## Coast One

BEER :uh:

JIMADOR OR HENNESSEY, YOU ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2010, 10:22 AM~16451409
> *BEER :uh:
> 
> JIMADOR OR HENNESSEY, YOU ALREADY KNOW.
> *


Thats for after your done


----------



## Coast One

there wont be any left, youd already have killed it and passed out in leons room or on a car cover :0









jk :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2010, 10:30 AM~16451473
> *there wont be any left, youd already have killed it and passed out in leons room or on a car cover :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Just keep the models chics away from me! 


:uh: Man Im always sleeping on the job


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 29 2010, 11:30 AM~16450945-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh hell nah!
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :run: :sprint: :roflmao: nate get the patato sack :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 12:18 PM~16451378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex from 4zero8 is painting the frame and the car :thumbsup:
> 
> I got Alex on lock down already   just got to figure out how to get Coast over there. I think they said there going to have a Bar b que some time soon   With lots of beer!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: bbq day gota be on saturday then cause if its durring the week forget any work getting done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 29 2010, 12:22 PM~16451409
> *BEER :uh:
> 
> JIMADOR OR HENNESSEY, YOU ALREADY KNOW.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> we dont need nate chasing half naked girls around the pool table
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 29 2010, 12:27 PM~16451445
> *Thats for after your done
> *


:h5: :drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2010, 12:30 PM~16451473
> *there wont be any left, youd already have killed it and passed out in leons room or on a car cover :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2010, 10:13 PM~16465124
> *:biggrin: :run:  :sprint:  :roflmao: nate get the patato sack  :wow:
> :uh: bbq day gota be on saturday then cause if its durring the week forget any work getting done   :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> we dont need nate chasing half naked girls around the pool table
> 
> :h5:  :drama:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 30 2010, 11:13 PM~16465124
> *:biggrin: :run:  :sprint:  :roflmao: nate get the patato sack  :wow:
> :uh: bbq day gota be on saturday then cause if its durring the week forget any work getting done   :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> we dont need nate chasing half naked girls around the pool table
> 
> :h5:  :drama:
> *






:wow: wut the hell i been missing?






:twak: 


hold out M.F's



:biggrin:


----------



## INKA

:drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Any pictures from tonights visit with Just Got Paid? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16496550
> *Any pictures from tonights visit with Just Got Paid? :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: didnt make it over there today. been messing around with this junker.


----------



## Coast One

:ugh:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:drama:


----------



## MR.LONGO

:thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2010, 03:50 AM~16496926
> *:banghead: didnt make it over there today. been messing around with this junker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Parts car or Project???


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16505953
> *Parts car or Project???
> *


wish it was a parts car! it has some parts i need


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Feb 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16496926-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: didnt make it over there today. been messing around with this junker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up with that one?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Feb 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16506439
> *wish it was a parts car! it has some parts i need
> *



Your acting like Gilbert and spokes, always on the lookout  :cheesy:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2010, 01:50 AM~16496926
> *:banghead: didnt make it over there today. been messing around with this junker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin nate :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 3 2010, 11:49 PM~16508055
> *Whats up with that one?
> Your acting like Gilbert and spokes, always on the lookout   :cheesy:
> *


Its just chillin in my back yard. :happysad:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 9 2010, 05:19 PM~16564306
> *Its just chillin in my back yard. :happysad:
> *


What? It was too empty for you with the Paris gone? :biggrin: Im sure the Paris will find its way home soon enough.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

No new pics yet but here are some throw-backs I have with the top up


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 9 2010, 05:46 PM~16564593
> *No new pics yet but here are some throw-backs I have with the top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the top your using? Did you buy it or have it made?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 11 2010, 12:35 PM~16584041
> *Thats the top your using? Did you buy it or have it made?
> *


The rack is the 1 im using. The top was something that was laying around. Just put it on to see what it looked like. Thats why its so loose.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:rant:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 11 2010, 04:39 PM~16586423
> *:rant:
> *


  Its getting worked on. Just getting my money right to take care of it  Also been collecting some extra parts that im going to need to put the car back together. Whats new Gil? Been waiting to see Leons car in the air


----------



## NIMSTER64

its come along way. great to see it in progress.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 9 2010, 07:46 PM~16564593
> *No new pics yet but here are some throw-backs I have with the top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 11 2010, 07:13 PM~16587249
> * Its getting worked on. Just getting my money right to take care of it   Also been collecting some extra parts that im going to need to put the car back together. Whats new Gil? Been waiting to see Leons car in the air
> *




:0 










 








:twak: y u gotta go there
























:biggrin: just playin bro. got all caught up for a minute. now just trying to schedule a time to get down there. dont really got tooo much to do, just getting down there is the hold up


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 11 2010, 01:35 PM~16584582
> *The rack is the 1 im using. The top was something that was laying around. Just put it on to see what it looked like. Thats why its so loose.
> *


I see, was wondering because the top didn't seem to go with the
color scheme you had with the seats and belly. Have you found replacement weather stripping for the doors and rubber for the quarter windows? Mine is pretty bad hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 11 2010, 08:08 PM~16588592-->
> 
> 
> 
> its come along way. great to see it in progress.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah this build is taking forever.  but it will be worth it as soon as I get to sit behind the wheel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16589367
> *:yes:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16590046
> *:0
> 
> :twak:  y u gotta go there
> :biggrin: just playin bro. got all caught up for a minute. now just trying to schedule a time to get down there. dont really got tooo much to do, just getting down there is the hold up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not trying to say anything. just want to see what that Monte can do  Now that i got my daily back I will be over there more often too
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@Feb 11 2010, 11:17 PM~16590462
> *I see, was wondering because the top didn't seem to go with the
> color scheme you had with the seats and belly. Have you found replacement weather stripping for the doors and rubber for the quarter windows? Mine is pretty bad hno:
> *


Yeah I got the top material already, its a greenish color. Naw havent figured out all of the weather stripping yet. But there is a guy in the West that has been a big help. Hit me up if you need the number. his adds all over craigslist


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin: Add another car to the list of parts cars


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 12 2010, 06:08 PM~16597128
> *:biggrin:  Add another car to the list of parts cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what! what the helll???


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16597244
> *what! what the helll???
> *


:roflmao: 

Hey Nate, are you parting that one? Nice come up on the pillars :thumbsup: Let me know, I need some 78-79 parts until I begin my conversion.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Feb 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16597244-->
> 
> 
> 
> what! what the helll???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: Had to do it, couldnt pass up a deal!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@Feb 12 2010, 06:28 PM~16597288
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey Nate, are you parting that one? Nice come up on the pillars :thumbsup: Let me know, I need some 78-79 parts until I begin my conversion.
> *


Naw, Rui is parting it now. But I got all the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 12 2010, 06:35 PM~16597347
> *:happysad: Had to do it, couldnt pass up a deal!
> 
> Naw, Rui is parting it now. But I got all the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, just got off the phone with him.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 12 2010, 06:57 PM~16597522
> *Thanks, just got off the phone with him.
> *


----------



## plague

THIS TOPIC SHOULD NEVER BE FIVE PAGES BACK


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 17 2010, 02:37 AM~16637479
> *THIS TOPIC SHOULD NEVER BE FIVE PAGES BACK
> *


NEVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

now post up some progress pics....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Tomarrow I will be at the shop. I will get some pics then  Iheard that the frame should have some paint on it.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 12 2010, 12:26 AM~16590046
> *:0
> 
> :twak:  y u gotta go there
> :biggrin: just playin bro. got all caught up for a minute. now just trying to schedule a time to get down there. dont really got tooo much to do, just getting down there is the hold up
> *



hno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 18 2010, 02:23 PM~16652837
> *Tomarrow I will be at the shop. I will get some pics then   Iheard that the frame should have some paint on it.
> *


where them pics at


----------



## Coast One

:rant:


----------



## INKA




----------



## RAGALAC

Wow...just went thru the whole thread..page by page...gona be bananas.....all I gotta say is...drop top wit a full frame and a big "I" plaque in da back....dats a formula for hurtin some feelings on da blvd.....
Keep grinding homie...hopefully I can make it out to cali wit slim in da summer and meet u fellas....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Feb 20 2010, 01:41 PM~16671408-->
> 
> 
> 
> where them pics at
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sick all weekend. Didnt get to make it to the shop. But i should be over there soon.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16671712
> *:rant:
> *


You ready? Frames waitin for your magic...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA+Feb 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16692919-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:30 PM~16696553
> *Wow...just went thru the whole thread..page by page...gona be bananas.....all I gotta say is...drop top wit a full frame and a big "I" plaque in da back....dats a formula for hurtin some feelings on da blvd.....
> Keep grinding homie...hopefully I can make it out to cali wit slim in da summer and meet u fellas....
> *


Thanks Fam. Cant wait to put my "I" plaque up in the Paris  Yeah you have to make a trip out here with Slim! we will show you a good time, Just ask Slim how we do it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 23 2010, 02:36 AM~16697294
> *  I was sick all weekend. Didnt get to make it to the shop. But i should be over there soon.
> 
> You ready? Frames waitin for your magic...
> *


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2010, 12:44 AM~16697320
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 23 2010, 09:15 PM~16705370
> *:yes:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16706753
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## west coast ridaz

any color on the frame


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 24 2010, 11:50 AM~16712045
> *any color on the frame
> *


Im gonna pass by the shop tonight. I will get pics then


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 26 2010, 01:55 PM~16734299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nate thats gona looks sooooo fucking nice under there and best of all itll be strong


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16735491
> *nate thats gona looks sooooo fucking nice under there and best of all itll be strong
> *


It looks good.  But I would like to add more to it, But I have to wait till I have more time.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Heres what it looked like this afternoon.  








and heres what it looks like now. almost ready to come back off the frame


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 27 2010, 02:17 AM~16740046
> *Heres what it looked like this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres what it looks like now. almost ready to come back off the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait till its back under there nate you gona be clowning homie real soon


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 27 2010, 01:13 AM~16740036
> *It looks good.   But I would like to add more to it, But I have to wait till I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good nate


----------



## sanhonda22

Sick.:worship: :worship: 



> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 27 2010, 12:13 AM~16740036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Feb 27 2010, 12:24 AM~16740076-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait till its back under there nate you gona be clowning homie real soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be back under there really soon. Just got to paint a couple pieces
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 27 2010, 11:35 AM~16742333
> *looks good nate
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:53 PM~16743177
> *Sick.:worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have passed by the shop today
> <!--QuoteBegin-LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 27 2010, 04:11 PM~16744008
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I just want to thank all my San Jo Individuals Fam (and future fam  ) for coming out to help me. I couldnt have got as much done if not for your help. :worship: 












hno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 28 2010, 02:21 AM~16748001
> *I just want to thank all my San Jo Individuals Fam (and future fam  ) for coming out to help me. I couldnt have got as much done if not for your help.  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


dam stripped already what did u have to do extra to the new frame to make it stronger


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 27 2010, 01:13 AM~16740036
> *It looks good.   But I would like to add more to it, But I have to wait till I have more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

Anytime fam! U already know!


> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 28 2010, 03:21 AM~16748001
> *I just want to thank all my San Jo Individuals Fam (and future fam  ) for coming out to help me. I couldnt have got as much done if not for your help.  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


----------



## Coast One

4zero8 working...









alex buffing out the frame uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16753373
> *Anytime fam! U already know!
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 28 2010, 01:35 PM~16750916
> *dam stripped already what did u have to do extra to the new frame to make it stronger
> *


 :biggrin: frames stripped, waiting on some parts to get painted so i can reassemble the rest of the new frame. the car should be 1 piece by the end of the week. I work today and then I have a full week off.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta+Feb 28 2010, 06:24 PM~16753373-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime fam! U already know!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Feb 28 2010, 09:09 PM~16755697
> *4zero8 working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex buffing out the frame uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Thanks for hookin up the patterns Coast! Get some more ideas for what I should do on the body. :run:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 28 2010, 10:09 PM~16755697
> *4zero8 working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex buffing out the frame uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM 408 puttin it down for the town!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 1 2010, 01:53 PM~16762370
> *DAM 408 puttin it down for the town!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: uffin: When its time to build another car, Its going straight to them.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16764583
> *:yes:  uffin: When its time to build another car, Its going straight to them.
> *



nate things are looking good bro its gona be a longgggg ass week


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

test fitted the motor today. I had to drill new holes for the motor mounts. Because of the extra metal on the cross member made the mounts sit higher and made it so the motor wouldn't just sit down on them. 4zero8 also split and extend my transmission cross member because it was to short from side to side. All the parts were painted and tomarrow i get to put everything back together on the frame


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: good job, them boys always get down.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 3 2010, 02:14 AM~16780753
> *test fitted the motor today. I had to drill new holes for the motor mounts. Because of the extra metal on the cross member made the mounts sit higher and made it so the motor wouldn't just sit down on them. 4zero8 also split and extend my transmission cross member because it was to short from side to side. All the parts were painted and tomarrow i get to put everything back together on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 3 2010, 02:14 AM~16780753
> *test fitted the motor today. I had to drill new holes for the motor mounts. Because of the extra metal on the cross member made the mounts sit higher and made it so the motor wouldn't just sit down on them. 4zero8 also split and extend my transmission cross member because it was to short from side to side. All the parts were painted and tomarrow i get to put everything back together on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go head nate heard its rollin already :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16788570
> *go head nate heard its rollin already  :biggrin:
> *


pics or didnt happen...


----------



## Psta

Ahhhhh shiiiit!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Mar 3 2010, 04:13 PM~16787082-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  good job, them boys always get down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 3 2010, 04:48 PM~16787445
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 06:40 PM~16788570
> *go head nate heard its rollin already  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:48 PM~16792333
> *pics or didnt happen...
> *


Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 4 2010, 01:09 AM~16792635
> *Ahhhhh shiiiit!!!!!
> *


----------



## Spanky

damn homie...lookin hella good...


----------



## wayne64ss

NICE fucking build bro. Just went all the way back through it.


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ

Damn homie this bitch has been along time coming and it's starting to pay off. Great fucking car dog, can we get some more pic's of tha roller?


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16792650
> *
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 03:14 AM~16792650
> *:yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> 
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yup just waiting for angel to come trew he gots the parts so we can put in some work as well


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16792650
> *:yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> 
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :run:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight man, looks good as hell, cant wait till i get to that point..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

very nice 
clean
mofo!!


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16792650
> *:yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> 
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good nate 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 4 2010, 10:10 PM~16801528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> clean
> mofo!!
> 
> *


  SICKNESS


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16792650
> *:yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> 
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: looking nice nate...can i barrow it when shes done? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 5 2010, 07:22 PM~16809362
> *uffin: looking nice nate...can i barrow it when shes done?  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: maybe


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

The body is back on the new frame. So now time for all the body parts to go back on. Hopefully everything lines back up :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 9 2010, 03:16 AM~16836157
> *The body is back on the new frame. So now time for all the body parts to go back on. Hopefully everything lines back up :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 workin hard :run:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2010, 01:21 AM~16836168
> * workin hard :run:
> *


 :yes: But Keiko and Alex are tired of me being at the shop :happysad:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 9 2010, 03:51 AM~16836259
> *:yes: But Keiko and Alex are tired of me being at the shop :happysad:
> *



fuck it it has to get done :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16792650
> *
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16792650
> *:yes: Come through anytime gil so you can pick up those racks and drop off that metal
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hella yeah. You will see it tomorrow. You'll be surprised at what you see
> 
> Motors on the new frame, and its a full roller now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

:run: :h5: :ninja:


----------



## jonjay206

Love the build can't wait to see it finished :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 9 2010, 06:35 PM~16841697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE

so did the new frame work? or the bodymounts dont line up? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2010, 12:48 PM~16907641
> *so did the new frame work? or the bodymounts dont line up? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW ITS A SECRET.


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2010, 02:57 PM~16907724
> *YOU KNOW ITS A SECRET.
> *


MY BAD..... SHHHHHH C.C. LOL


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2010, 12:48 PM~16907641
> *so did the new frame work? or the bodymounts dont line up? :biggrin:
> *


The holes line up. But im having a problem getting the mounts in the right spot. Just got the info email to me from energy suspension


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16909330
> *The holes line up. But im having a problem getting the mounts in the right spot. Just got the info email to me from energy suspension
> *


damn always something thats pushing you back....be wroth it when your driving it down santa clara...i know i gotta pimp that a few times....you owe me.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2010, 04:09 PM~16909557
> *damn always something thats pushing you back....be wroth it when your driving it down santa clara...i know i gotta pimp that a few times....you owe me.. :biggrin:
> *


 Im use to it by now. :happysad: Just got to keep pushing! But I will be out there sooner then later.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Did you get a new frame or pattern the old one? Car looks good!!!


----------



## drasticbean

*i need to fly over there and take some pictures.. cause your to slow.....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

ttt....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 16 2010, 06:48 PM~16911270
> *Did you get a new frame or pattern the old one? Car looks good!!!
> *


All new frame  Built by Homies Hydraulics.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16911344
> *i need to fly over there and take some pictures.. cause your to slow..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: I know. Ive been occupied by something else. I will try to get to the shop soon. and I will take some pics.


----------



## STILL HUSTLING

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 17 2010, 11:28 AM~16916988
> *:banghead: I know. Ive been occupied by something else. I will try to get to the shop soon. and I will take some pics.
> *


The car is look n good homie...........


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by STILL HUSTLING_@Mar 19 2010, 11:55 AM~16938160
> *The car is look n good homie...........
> *


 Thanks. Just want to be out there dippin with the "I"  Cant wait to be out there with your Rag.


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 19 2010, 05:48 PM~16940698
> *Thanks. Just want to be out there dippin with the "I"  Cant wait to be out there with your Rag.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 20 2010, 11:05 PM~16950260
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## RAGALAC

"u see me rolling wit da top down like i just got paid .....pop trunk wave..." 






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17044494
> *"u see me rolling wit da top down like i just got paid .....pop trunk wave..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I got to get this shit to bump in the caddy!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17044494
> *"u see me rolling wit da top down like i just got paid .....pop trunk wave..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRAE THE TRUTH...


----------



## sanhonda22

Dropped by the spot the other night, and I have to say the car's looking good bro.


----------



## CE 707




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 10 2010, 11:23 PM~17157531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: 1 day maybe I will be on that level. After seeing this 1 come out I knew I had to step my game up!


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 11 2010, 03:40 PM~17160681
> *:worship: 1 day maybe I will be on that level. After seeing this 1 come out I knew I had to step my game up!
> *


im sure yours is going to be in a whole nother level then that bro


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2010, 02:39 PM~17161055
> *im sure yours is going to be in a whole nother level then that bro
> *


I hope so. But that mofo is clean!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 11 2010, 04:53 PM~17161145
> *I hope so. But that mofo is clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt know that was the same one is this one a real La cab ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Apr 9 2010, 03:19 PM~17146819
> *Dropped by the spot the other night, and I have to say the car's looking good bro.
> *


Thanks San!  I seen your parts over there too. Painting chrome black :banghead:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2010, 03:49 PM~17161487
> *I didnt know that was the same one is this one a real La cab ?
> *


 uffin: Yeah its the same 1. From everyhting ive seen on it, it looks real to me


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 11 2010, 06:13 PM~17161661
> *uffin: Yeah its the same 1. From everyhting ive seen on it, it looks real to me
> *


  I still cant wait to see yours done cuz I know its going to be bad ass


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 11 2010, 04:29 PM~17161794
> * I still cant wait to see yours done cuz I know its going to be bad ass
> *


Yeah I cant wait either


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Put the doors back on the car.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And I put in some cut springs to see what it would look like Laid


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 12 2010, 08:06 AM~17167546
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hit me up Gil. Let me know if you still want to help on my set-up


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17137302
> * I got to get this shit to bump in the caddy!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 11 2010, 11:55 PM~17165861
> *Put the doors back on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking hella good nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Apr 12 2010, 11:30 AM~17169418
> *Looking hella good nate
> *


Im trying, But im not rushing it. So make sure You save a spot in you ride for me.


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 12 2010, 12:03 PM~17169699
> *Im trying, But im not rushing it. So make sure You save a spot in you ride for me.
> *


shit ill give you the keys if you want.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Apr 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17175313
> *shit ill give you the keys if you want.... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: You just want me to be D.D.


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 12 2010, 10:28 AM~17168906
> *Hit me up Gil. Let me know if you still want to help on my set-up
> *


 :0 I wanna help! I wanna help! :0 pick me, pick me! :wave: can't weld but happy to do anything else... I love hydros :biggrin:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 13 2010, 11:32 AM~17179621
> *:happysad: You just want me to be D.D.
> *


 how did you know :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17168906
> *Hit me up Gil. Let me know if you still want to help on my set-up
> *





 you know in down bro. we just gotta hook up and c bout this metal. call me


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Apr 13 2010, 03:39 PM~17182232-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I wanna help! I wanna help!  :0  pick me, pick me! :wave: can't weld but happy to do anything else... I love hydros  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your always welcome to come through.  I just want to change the way the batteries are sitting. Im just running 2 pumps now so I have more room in the trunk. Since im from the Bay, You know I have to have some room for some SLAP.  I put the setup in the way it was before to test out the frame. The doors didnt move this time, so I think it is time to put everything back together. :biggrin:
> And I want to say thanks to Coast 1, 4zero8, and RollinDeep for making me change my frame! I know I was :angry: at 1st, But you guys were right and im 100x :biggrin: now!
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 13 2010, 03:54 PM~17182394
> *  you know in down bro. we just gotta hook up and c bout this metal. call me
> *


  Im finally back to my regular days off. So let me know if your free, friday or saturday.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Apr 13 2010, 03:49 PM~17182330
> *how did you know  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Because thats why I want to ride with you.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Ok you bunch of drunks, I will drive all your cars...we can switch them out every hour.  I dont drink anymore so other than not being able to see out of my left eye and being blind in my right we will be ok hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2010, 05:16 PM~17183262
> *Ok you bunch of drunks, I will drive all your cars...we can switch them out every hour.    I dont drink anymore so other than not being able to see out of my left eye and being blind in my right we will be ok hno: :thumbsup:
> *


sounds better then a dui :h5:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17182898
> *Your always welcome to come through.   I just want to change the way the batteries are sitting. Im just running 2 pumps now so I have more room in the trunk. Since im from the Bay, You know I have to have some room for some SLAP.   I put the setup in the way it was before to test out the frame. The doors didnt move this time, so I think it is time to put everything back together. :biggrin:
> And I want to say thanks to Coast 1, 4zero8, and RollinDeep for making me change my frame! I know I was  :angry:  at 1st, But you guys were right and im 100x  :biggrin:  now!
> 
> Im finally back to my regular days off. So let me know if your free, friday or saturday.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 13 2010, 05:16 PM~17183262
> *Ok you bunch of drunks, I will drive all your cars...we can switch them out every hour.    I dont drink anymore so other than not being able to see out of my left eye and being blind in my right we will be ok hno: :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks Johnny. But my girl said she will drive me around if I want to drink hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 13 2010, 06:45 PM~17182898
> *Your always welcome to come through.   I just want to change the way the batteries are sitting. Im just running 2 pumps now so I have more room in the trunk. Since im from the Bay, You know I have to have some room for some SLAP.   I put the setup in the way it was before to test out the frame. The doors didnt move this time, so I think it is time to put everything back together. :biggrin:
> And I want to say thanks to Coast 1, 4zero8, and RollinDeep for making me change my frame! I know I was  :angry:  at 1st, But you guys were right and im 100x  :biggrin:  now!
> 
> Im finally back to my regular days off. So let me know if your free, friday or saturday.
> *



you know whats up nate thats what homies do im sure you would tell me the same  i knew you would be happy. im working on that line bro i hope i get it all done for you :happysad:

i hope i can get down there to get my junk finished up so i can roll with you guys


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17196550
> *you know whats up nate thats what homies do im sure you would tell me the same    i knew you would be happy. im working on that line bro i hope i get it all done for you :happysad:
> 
> i hope i can get down there to get my junk finished up so i can roll with you guys
> *


  Thanks again Evan!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

got the front clip back on :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## CadillacMusik

:wow:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2 :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 15 2010, 03:59 AM~17199280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the updated pics u holding out on us


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 15 2010, 09:35 AM~17201437
> *where the updated pics u holding out on us
> *


 :dunno: This is how it is. I just resemble it on the new frame. Now its time to finish the bodywork. then paint it


----------



## 82-REDRUM

:wow: this is a bad ass build :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 15 2010, 10:36 AM~17201964
> *:wow:  this is a bad ass build  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks


----------



## INKA

happy b-day nate...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wow: happy b-day?






F.U.N.
















:biggrin: HAPPY B DAY BRO


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:run: Thanks!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

3 years and still not done :angry: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=333680&st=0


----------



## JUIC'D64

happy b-day  on 4/20 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17252536
> *happy b-day  on 4/20 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yep finally off work! time to go get :run: :420:


----------



## SJDEUCE

old man happy bday :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17251115
> *3 years and still not done  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=333680&st=0
> *


lol,, ur welcome homie.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 20 2010, 07:10 PM~17252536
> *happy b-day  on 4/20 :biggrin:
> *


 smoked a blunt for you to day :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

coming along gr8. Happy b-day bro!!!
It's mine too. Time to party!!!


----------



## oldskool6six

:biggrin: Oh!Snap happy B-day nathaniel :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

belated but happy bday for ya nate,the caddy lookin good..


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Apr 20 2010, 07:29 PM~17253798-->
> 
> 
> 
> old man happy bday :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17254130
> *smoked a blunt for you to day :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dj kurse [email protected] 20 2010, 09:24 PM~17255382
> *coming along gr8. Happy b-day bro!!!
> It's mine too. Time to party!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:27 PM~17255863
> *:biggrin: Oh!Snap happy B-day nathaniel  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 AM~17258589
> *belated but happy bday for ya nate,the caddy lookin good..
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you everybody! I still feel :420:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17253910
> *lol,, ur welcome homie.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry bro! But to me you were side bustin! I had that car on lock way before you made the topic! Coast 1 and I had call him 45minutes after he posted it up for sale and we worked out a deal. I got woke up to this topic by the homie SJ59 the next day, when I was all hung over from celebrating my b-day! If that shit hadn't got posted I could have got a better deal. But dudes were blowing up his phone :angry: But f--- it! still got the car for what he posted. and I know you were just lookin out for L.I.L. peeps


----------



## INKA

:roflmao: ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64

page 7 whats going on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 not nate.


tradding in the vert for a female :twak: 








j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:happysad: Been busy with other stuff. But still getting work done on the car!  Body work is still getting touched up, and Ive been working on the hydraulics and interior panels.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17359437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: wuts up with the rack. u never get back 2 me :twak:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 3 2010, 03:46 PM~17377255
> *:uh:  wuts up with the rack. u never get back 2 me  :twak:
> *


 :run: Its in already


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 5 2010, 07:50 PM~17403449
> *:run: Its in already
> *



:yes: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 1 2010, 09:32 AM~17359437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: Fuckn Coast.


----------



## four 0 eight

:roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17403449
> *:run: Its in already
> *





:boink: f.u.n.










































:biggrin: j/k homie





























 or am i?






























:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:thumbsup: I Like my cupcakes like this


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 6 2010, 04:06 PM~17412371
> *:boink:  f.u.n.
> :biggrin:  j/k homie
> or am i?
> :biggrin:
> *


The metal was there and pops wanted to help me get it done.  But let me know if you still want that hub.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down. 









Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin: 









I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this









This is what the o.g. 1 looked like


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 08:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the o.g. 1 looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the o.g. 1 looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

ITS COMING OUT REALLY GOOD HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 05:33 PM~17412571
> *The metal was there and pops wanted to help me get it done.  But let me know if you still want that hub.
> *




yeah, still need it.

you know i was down to help. just seemed we couldnt get our schedule matched.


----------



## rollindeep408

:run:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the o.g. 1 looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea dat looks nice homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:uh: slackin


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the o.g. 1 looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pillows look good


----------



## JUIC'D64

:worship:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 25 2010, 12:19 PM~17598961
> *:worship:
> *


ttt for a good topic.


----------



## rollindeep408

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 21 2010, 11:38 AM~17259339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sorry bro! But to me you were side bustin! I had that car on lock way before you made the topic! Coast 1 and I  had call him 45minutes after he posted it up  for sale and we worked out a deal. I got woke up to this topic by the homie SJ59 the next day, when I was all hung over from celebrating my b-day! If that shit hadn't got posted I could have got a better deal. But dudes were blowing up his phone :angry:  But f--- it! still got the car for what he posted. and I know you were just lookin out for L.I.L. peeps
> *


lol.. coudlnt have gone to better hands man. cant wait to see it finished, thats gonna be a badd bitch


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 09:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

shortened up pillows look perfect!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 06:50 PM~17413900
> *I test fitted the backseat last week to see how it would look with all the panels in. I was originally wanting the panels to look like the Brougham panels. but after seeing them in the car, they looked way to plain, and upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I grabbed the panels out of the Phaetom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work to them and they are going to look a little like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the o.g. 1 looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shows that it pays to know what you are looking at. Had my hands all over that Phaeton before anyone else ever saw it and didnt take shit! :banghead: glad somebody that is putting the stuff to some good use got to it. :thumbsup: 

Was at the Socios show and my pops asked if there were going to be any rides like the one I got, told him nope...only one I know of around is really close to being done hno: Cant wait to see it out.


----------



## BRASIL

updates?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:drama:


----------



## Coast One

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

anyone seen nate ?????? SLACKIN


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 6 2010, 04:27 PM~17412528
> *:thumbsup: I Like my cupcakes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: sup nate!!


----------



## cd blazin

lookin good pimp!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

any updates......


----------



## RAGALAC

:dunno: WAAA HAPPEEENNN????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:run:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## oldskool6six

bumpin up da homie


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## INKA

ttt


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## Dreammaker65

Hella nice build up I really waitin to c this ride done, good luck Homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Aug 13 2010, 11:06 AM~18301838
> *Hella nice build up I really waitin to c this ride done, good luck Homie uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *




we all do :drama: 












:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 13 2010, 06:58 PM~18304166
> *we all do  :drama:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

sup fam always good to see you fam. I cant wait for more family events. and when your ride hits the streets its gonna be hella sick best beleive I'll be right there wit the rest of the fam from Sac!


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt were the f is nate :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93

:dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Aug 25 2010, 04:52 PM~18406083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt were the f is nate :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@May 1 2010, 09:32 AM~17359437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


According to coast :dunno: 

:roflmao: jk nate


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Aug 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18408129
> *According to coast  :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  jk nate
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz

finally the quarters were cut.








american coachworks didnt cut off the rear well wells like h&E did..... hmmmm just realized that..
love the build btw!


----------



## rollindeep408

:420:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:0


----------



## oldskool6six

:drama: HURRY UP ALLREADY !


----------



## hi_ryder

epic journey, and great job, from one nate to another. im gonna keep checking in on this one :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 17 2010, 04:08 PM~18592930
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 17 2010, 10:51 PM~18596356
> *:drama:  HURRY UP ALLREADY !
> *


  Its getting there!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18602049
> *  Its getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progress?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18602049
> *  Its getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18602049
> *  Its getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrome exhaust :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 19 2010, 01:16 PM~18604668
> *chrome exhaust :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18602216
> *progress??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18604785
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run: wish i had chrome exhaust lol


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2010, 03:48 PM~18605086
> *:run: wish i had chrome exhaust lol
> *


x80 :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2010, 02:48 PM~18605086
> *:run: wish i had chrome exhaust lol
> *


Go get it done. 1 week turm around


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## oldskool6six

We be riding next weekend in da paris,top down


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18608008
> *We be riding next weekend in da paris,top down
> *




:squint: quit yo lying


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18608008
> *We be riding next weekend in da paris,top down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 03:51 PM~18604822
> *There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keepup the good work


----------



## oldskool6six




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2010, 10:38 PM~18608008
> *We be riding next weekend in da paris,top down
> *



:420: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 03:51 PM~18604822
> *There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oldskool6six

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 02:51 PM~18604822
> *There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I call shotgun in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18604822
> *There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

Any new updates Nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 26 2010, 07:29 AM~18663856
> *Any new updates Nate
> *


Here are some pics of some of the custom fab stuff I had to do.
Heres what the old Paris trim looked like. It was round shaped.:uh: 








So I took some 90 door trim and reshaped it to fit the curl. It was a bitch. :angry: Because I use like 4 door trim till I got it right. Couldnt bend and twist it without kinking it. But we finally figured it out Now it is flat just like the door trim.


----------



## GRodriguez

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18604785
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 26 2010, 01:40 PM~18665499
> *Here are some pics of some of the custom fab stuff I had to do.
> Heres what the old Paris trim looked like. It was round shaped.:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took some 90 door trim and reshaped it to fit the curl. It was a bitch. :angry:  Because I use like 4 door trim till I got it right. Couldnt bend and twist it without kinking it. But we finally figured it out  Now it is flat just like the door trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18604822
> *There's always been progress.  maybe not as much as i want but itz getting done. The last place i want a rush job is on the body work. As you can see from the pics its going to be super straight with tight jams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Q~vo nate- dogg!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 26 2010, 01:40 PM~18665499
> *Here are some pics of some of the custom fab stuff I had to do.
> Heres what the old Paris trim looked like. It was round shaped.:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took some 90 door trim and reshaped it to fit the curl. It was a bitch. :angry:  Because I use like 4 door trim till I got it right. Couldnt bend and twist it without kinking it. But we finally figured it out  Now it is flat just like the door trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: the little details :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 17 2010, 03:08 PM~18592930
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats the shit! Ima holla at dude that made the song and do a I remix!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Nov 16 2010, 08:45 AM~19081589
> *thats the shit! Ima holla at dude that made the song and do a I remix!!!
> *


  yeah get me a copy as soon as you do it!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Parts primered. And car dismantled again. hno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

now post pics of it painted :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2010, 04:05 PM~19084575
> *Parts primered. And car dismantled again. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait to see this one done


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 16 2010, 03:26 PM~19084792
> *now post pics of it painted  :biggrin:
> *


  wish i could post pics of it painted. Still sits like the pictures show. :banghead:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Here's a video of the engine running. Still have a few things to work out. Seems like the car isn't getting enough ground. I think since everything is painted and chrome the connections aren't that great.


----------



## INKA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INKA+Nov 16 2010, 05:21 PM~19085920-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Nov 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19086150
> *uffin:
> *


 get some pics of that 90'd paris if you see it over there in Japan! And Take some shots for me!


----------



## drasticbean

love it,...


----------



## JOHNER

Man! just awesome,love the shades of greens..


----------



## cd blazin

looks good bro!


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 thats wat im talking about :biggrin: its going to be crackin next year


----------



## BIG MARC

Big Nate WSup USO!You gone be hurt'n some feeling Cuzzo.


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 16 2010, 03:05 PM~19084575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So this is why my motorcycle parts arent painted yet? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Glad to see it still moving.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for the compliments fam. Yeah i can't wait for next year. Hopefully the car will get painted so i can be out there dippin! :x:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 18 2010, 02:51 PM~19103671
> *So this is why my motorcycle parts arent painted yet?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Glad to see it still moving.
> *


:uh: im at the bottom of the list.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

hno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 3 2010, 10:23 PM~19234069
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shnap!! :0 Natedogg on da move..  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 3 2010, 11:54 PM~19234495
> *Oh shnap!! :0  Natedogg on da move..   :thumbsup:
> *


Trying to keep the ball rolling. Got to catch up to everyone else. Cant be the only 1 without a car to dip.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 3 2010, 11:23 PM~19234069
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Nate when u think it will have paint


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 3 2010, 11:23 PM~19234069
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's wat I'm talking about if you need help let me know


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Dec 4 2010, 08:01 AM~19235481-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Nate when u think it will have paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping soon. Gonna go back today and get the doors and rockers primed to, and then it just depends on the shop. Im keeping my fingers :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUIC'D64_@Dec 4 2010, 08:03 AM~19235493
> *That's wat I'm talking about if you need help let me know
> *


Ok. I can always use another hand reassembling  ill hit you up when its time fam.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 4 2010, 04:23 PM~19234069
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant see filler anymore hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 5 2010, 01:37 AM~19242882
> *cant see filler anymore hno:
> *


:no: Just needs to be blocked and painted


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTMT I want a rematch in bowling fucker!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 PM~19253835
> *TTMT I want a rematch in bowling fucker!
> *


Anytime, anywhere. I will just keep talking to you when your bowling to keep you distracted


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 6 2010, 03:46 PM~19255116
> *Anytime, anywhere. I will just keep talking to you when your bowling to keep you distracted
> *


That's okay right when you step up and about to bowl :buttkick:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Dec 7 2010, 08:04 AM~19261977
> *That's okay right when you step up and is about to bowl  :buttkick:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Primering all the parts now. 
















And tomorrow gonna hang the doors, and block them on the car.


----------



## hi_ryder

im gettin a chubby, no **** (yes **** for rag lacs)... :boink:


----------



## CadillacMusik

:wow: looking good bro!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 8 2010, 03:07 AM~19270527
> *Primering all the parts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tomorrow gonna hang the doors, and block them on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So we put the doors back on the body. 








Then I wanted to mount the rockers. I need to cap them off before they get primered.


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 i :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

ttmft! love your build..... like twitter im a follower lol!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 9 2010, 02:02 AM~19281255
> *So we put the doors back on the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I wanted to mount the rockers. I need to cap them off before they get primered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 4 2010, 09:03 AM~19235493
> *That's wat I'm talking about if you need help let me know
> *


x2 please let me help with something :wave: I will try not to drool all over your ride  :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin

looks incredible dude! how did u transfer over the window regs from the other doors?!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

looking good Nate, lmk if you need help with you stereo..lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 9 2010, 04:26 PM~19286300
> *x2 please let me help with something  :wave: I will try not to drool all over your ride  :happysad:
> *


 i will let you know when im ready. But you know what i do need is some 5.25 components  if you got any lying around :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 9 2010, 05:46 PM~19287021
> *looks incredible dude!    how did u transfer over the window regs from the other doors?!
> *


Thanks. Haven't got to the glass yet. I took everything out of the 78 doors and mocked it up on the 80s. But i still have to adjust them. Little worried. But i will cross that bridge when i get there  how's the caddy looking? The trunk looks Dope!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 9 2010, 11:32 PM~19290336
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea, homie my bad you had to hear all that buzzz..


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 9 2010, 11:40 PM~19290385
> *yea, homie my bad you had to hear all that buzzz..
> *


Its cool. Lol. I didn't want to be in the conversation anyways. But whenever you have time ill clean the wires up for you.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 9 2010, 12:26 PM~19284340
> *ttmft!  love your build..... like twitter im a follower lol!
> *


:thumbsup: thanks. Im trying to keep everyone posted. im just sitting here now waiting for fiberglass to dry


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 9 2010, 11:44 PM~19290399
> *Its cool. Lol. I didn't want to be in the conversation anyways. But whenever you have time ill clean the wires up for you.
> *


cool bro :biggrin: , we gonna try to meet up tomorrow, gettin ready for sat.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 9 2010, 11:56 PM~19290442
> *cool bro  :biggrin: , we gonna try to meet up tomorrow, gettin ready for sat.
> *


  im down after i get off work, if you guys are still around.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So here's some pics from last night. Forum was down when i got home.
So i taped off the end of the rocker, to fill it with kitty hair fiberglass.








After i filled in the rocker, i capped it off with some cardboard to let them dry (then i got on layitlow  ) 








Here's what it looks like when it was dry, now that's its dry i have to sand it down and then add bondo to smooth it out.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

While i was workin on the passenger side alex was blocking the driverside
























now that side is ready for sealer :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Nate getting down :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 10 2010, 01:06 PM~19294105
> *Nate getting down :biggrin:
> *


keeping it moving. 
There's alot of motivation to be out in the streets next year!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 10 2010, 03:31 PM~19294300
> *keeping it moving.
> There's alot of motivation to be out in the streets next year!
> *


looking real goos nate saw it today


----------



## JUIC'D64

Can we get a pic or 2 for motivation :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293060
> *So here's some pics from last night. Forum was down when i got home.
> So i taped off the end of the rocker, to fill it with kitty hair fiberglass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After i filled in the rocker, i capped it off with some cardboard to let them dry (then i got on layitlow  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like when it was dry, now that's its dry i have to sand it down and then add bondo to smooth it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Good!
uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 17 2010, 02:35 PM~19354395
> *Can we get a pic or 2 for motivation  :biggrin:
> *


Heres some pics sealed


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

And now the body has paint :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 05:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looking good nate all down hill from here should be on the streets soon


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

:0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 17 2010, 05:34 PM~19355805
> *dam looking  good nate all down hill from here should be on the streets soon
> *


Yep. I have a few more parts that i need chromed. But i will be on the streets for 2011!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Dec 17 2010, 05:42 PM~19355860
> *:0
> *


Whats up Ben?


----------



## Coast One

i was tryin to see if hed roll w me to go check it out, but ben dont answer the phone or want to leave the house. must be some good shit.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 17 2010, 06:11 PM~19356148
> *i was tryin to see if hed roll w me to go check it out, but ben dont answer the phone or want to leave the house. must be some good shit.
> *


Well im still here, waiting for the mechanic to show up. Come thru.


----------



## eastbay_drop

alot of work, but looks real good!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 10 2010, 09:22 PM~19298232
> *looking real goos nate saw it today
> *


Thanks Evan!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 17 2010, 06:26 PM~19356292
> *alot of work, but looks real good!
> *


Thanks bro. Its came along way!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 06:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuking beautiful!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 06:13 PM~19356175
> *Well im still here, waiting for the mechanic to show up. Come thru.
> *


If I go to 4 zero 8, then I drink too many cervezas.. :biggrin: 
Looks like a million bucks..


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 06:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

damn....... NATE DOGG doing it big........ looks good bro


----------



## drasticbean

I'm lovin this. 
More more. The people want more !!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 17 2010, 08:11 PM~19356148
> *i was tryin to see if hed roll w me to go check it out, but ben dont answer the phone or want to leave the house. must be some good shit.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 05:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: got the haters talkin I bet! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

glorious :worship:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Dec 18 2010, 12:11 AM~19358531
> *:wow:  got the haters talkin I bet!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




love the build came out nice like i thought... you did that homie! & no reason what so ever for the haters to hate.........


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 18 2010, 09:45 AM~19360403
> *love the build came out nice like i thought... you did that homie!    & no reason what so ever for the haters to hate.........
> *


x2

i dont understand whats everyones obsession / love affair w haters lol


----------



## REYXTC

Nice color uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 04:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice nate!!


----------



## cd blazin

looks sick bro!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for the compliments! Its been along time coming. I never built this car to make "haters," i built this car for myself.


----------



## 65chevyman

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 18 2010, 08:31 PM~19364210
> *Thanks for the compliments! Its been along time coming. I never built this car to make "haters," i built this car for myself.
> *


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne...


----------



## oldskool6six

looks real good Nate.


----------



## cd blazin

hey man, do you know what your body shop used for primer or sealer on your 1/4 panels plastic fillers? thanks man!


----------



## lone star

:worship: :worship:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 18 2010, 09:31 PM~19364210
> *Thanks for the compliments! Its been along time coming. I never built this car to make "haters," i built this car for myself.
> *


you did that bro


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 05:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This thing is gonna out shine the competition for sho! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 21 2010, 11:54 AM~19385104
> *This thing is gonna out shine the competition for sho! Can't wait to see the finished product.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 21 2010, 10:54 AM~19385104
> *This thing is gonna out shine the competition for sho! Can't wait to see the finished product.
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 19 2010, 06:43 PM~19370654
> *hey man, do you know what your body shop used for primer or sealer on your  1/4 panels plastic fillers?  thanks man!
> *


I will ask the homie at the shop. I think he just used bondo and flexible primer but :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight

:worship: looks nice bro wow!


----------



## All Out Customs

Damm bro, just went through this build...it has come a long way and looks like its coming together smoothly.


----------



## 14ROMEO

Im know that I am FARRRRRR from done with my current 64 but I have to build a Cadillac next!


----------



## KingsWood

:0 damn looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

lets see the doors and fenders!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 22 2010, 01:51 PM~19394979
> *lets see the doors and fenders!!
> *


x64


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight+Dec 21 2010, 07:56 PM~19389312-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: looks nice bro wow!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks fam!
> <!--QuoteBegin-All Out Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 11:48 PM~19391503
> *Damm bro, just went through this build...it has come a long way and looks like its coming together smoothly.
> *


Yeah its finally coming together. Its been along process. But well worth every minute.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO+Dec 22 2010, 01:23 AM~19391794-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im know that I am FARRRRRR from done with my current 64 but I have to build a Cadillac next!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: im glad im motivating you to build a cadillac. Seems like more people want chevys now.
> <!--QuoteBegin-KingsWood_@Dec 22 2010, 12:49 PM~19394961
> *:0 damn looking good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 22 2010, 12:51 PM~19394979
> *lets see the doors and fenders!!
> *


:run:


----------



## Coast One

quit being a hold out!

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 22 2010, 04:28 PM~19396359
> *quit being a hold out!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 i seen you driving it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE!


----------



## brayz

very nice sick green too


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 05:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 08:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this going to be niceeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

more paint!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 28 2010, 01:46 PM~19440434
> *more paint!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six




----------



## hi_ryder

congrats you made it to page 78 :h5:


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT


----------



## DaBatRyde

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six

West up Nate, how the cadi coming.I got a clean door mirror like the one coast got.get at me if u need it.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Dec 30 2010, 11:32 PM~19464554
> *West up Nate, how the cadi coming.I got a clean door mirror like the one coast got.get at me if u need it.
> *


If nate don't want it I'll take it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## hi_ryder

need pics :uh:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 04:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Nate. When I was over there the other night, we were BS'ing soo much that I forgot to tell you how sick I think the car looks now. What a difference some chrome, and alot of paint makes.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9924179
> *"dont worry, by next week the quarters will be welded and seam sealed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was this pic that made me say........theres no way in hell that cars going to line up! you out did yourself bro! car is str8!!!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for all the compliments! Here are some more pics finally.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

With the doors on, and wires run.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I put the fender on it just to see what it would look like. The fender is coming back off so i can clean up all the wires and hoses in the engine compartment.


----------



## slabrider93

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 17 2010, 07:11 PM~19356148-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was tryin to see if hed roll w me to go check it out, but ben dont answer the phone or want to leave the house. must be some good shit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 03:02 PM~19621538
> *I put the fender on it just to see what it would look like. The fender is coming back off so i can clean up all the wires and hoses in the engine compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this makes me want a vert!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 17 2011, 02:39 PM~19621895
> *:roflmao:
> :wow: this makes me want a vert!   :biggrin:
> *


  Let me know. We can turn the Lecab into your new daily


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 17 2011, 02:04 PM~19621559
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  Thanks bro! hows your Lecab coming?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 3 2011, 06:17 PM~19494115
> *It was this pic that made me say........theres no way in hell that cars going to line up! you out did yourself bro! car is str8!!!!!!
> *


Thanks! Both quarters were moved around after it came out the first shop. But 4zero8 got the body down super straight now :biggrin: I cant wait to reasemble the whole car.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUIC'D64

loooking good nate :biggrin: sorry for keep flaking but im going to take it to your house tomorrow ill hit you up when i get out off work


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 17 2011, 08:17 PM~19625338
> *loooking good nate :biggrin: sorry for keep flaking but im going to take it to your house tomorrow ill hit you up when i get out off work
> *


Its coo. Hit me up when you got time.


----------



## livnlow713

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 04:02 PM~19621538
> *I put the fender on it just to see what it would look like. The fender is coming back off so i can clean up all the wires and hoses in the engine compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do it to it nate stay on it you almost there


----------



## slabrider93

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 06:45 PM~19622942
> *  Thanks bro! hows your Lecab coming?
> *


It s getting there.. painted it black to check body work.. needs to be 
blocked a bit more.. everything else is coming together slowy..  
You going to kill them with this one...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 18 2011, 01:51 AM~19627677
> *do it to it nate stay on it you almost there
> *


Im trying  should be ready this year :x:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 18 2011, 09:36 AM~19629260
> *It s getting there.. painted it black to check body work.. needs to be
> blocked a bit more.. everything else is coming together slowy..
> You going to kill them with this one...
> *


  yeah i know how it goes. Seems like it took forever to get to this stage. But its all worth it in the long run! Plus ive learned alot about building cadillacs. I have touched every part on this car. And im proud to be able to say that.


----------



## hi_ryder

body work is on point, look at those reflections.... GLORIOUS ... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

DAMN nate!!!its been a labor of love im sure and this lecab is gonna be droppin jaws on the streets soon!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jan 19 2011, 02:54 AM~19637144-->
> 
> 
> 
> body work is on point, look at those reflections.... GLORIOUS ...  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 19 2011, 07:54 AM~19638035
> *DAMN nate!!!its been a labor of love im sure and this lecab is gonna be droppin jaws on the streets soon!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 17 2011, 04:02 PM~19621538
> *I put the fender on it just to see what it would look like. The fender is coming back off so i can clean up all the wires and hoses in the engine compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, car looks bad ass nate this build has come a long way


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 19 2011, 08:48 PM~19644678
> *Nice, car looks bad ass nate this build has come a long way
> *


  Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 05:18 PM~19632026
> *Im trying  should be ready this year :x:
> *


me to brotha im almost ready its driving now  should be a good year to see some rides actually out riden doing what they suposed to do


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

The new wood color for my Paris  Top 1 is stock, bottom 1 is for the drop.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2011, 04:28 PM~19676397
> *me to brotha im almost ready its driving now   should be a good year to see some rides actually out riden doing what they suposed to do
> *


 :biggrin: Im glad to hear its done now. I cant wait to get out there with everyone else this year! 2011 Its gonna be crackin!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 05:31 PM~19676426
> *:biggrin: Im glad to hear its done now. I cant wait to get out there with everyone else this year! 2011 Its gonna be crackin!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 06:31 PM~19676426
> *:biggrin: Im glad to hear its done now. I cant wait to get out there with everyone else this year! 2011 Its gonna be crackin!
> *



leon is in the works too hno: its been a long time for all of us cant wait


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 23 2011, 06:33 PM~19676447
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


you too lucky :wow:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 22 2010, 05:14 PM~19396228
> *:biggrin: im glad im motivating you to build a cadillac. Seems like more people want chevys now.
> 
> 
> *


hard to beat a caddy...and a vert..


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19676474
> *you too lucky  :wow:
> *


I see your ride is almost done too :0


----------



## JUIC'D64

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUIC'D64, *sj59*
wat up


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2011, 04:36 PM~19676466
> *leon is in the works too  hno: its been a long time for all of us cant wait
> *


  ive been wanting to see that 1 done for a while now. Its gonna be super clean all black with the daytons!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 23 2011, 04:41 PM~19676503
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: JUIC'D64, sj59
> wat up
> *


Juan was over giving me some help on the ride the other day


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2011, 04:39 PM~19676488
> *hard to beat a caddy...and a vert..
> *


  yeah just got to get it done. No more talkin bout it. I got to be about it. :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally got all my pics downloaded. 
Here is what my wood pieces started out looking like


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

My motivation was this caddy dash in a caprice.  I wanted my wood to be a lighter color. I thought that the stock burlwood was just to dark for my interior.  








This is what the stock pieces looked like in my car.








This was what i wanted


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Here is a pic after they were done.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

A must have: Nardi wheel & shifter knob.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 07:50 PM~19677092
> *Here is a pic after they were done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna set it off next to that interior. pimpin in a paris :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Painted my radio and then thru all the pieces back in


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Here is what it looks like now  
















 I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.


----------



## cd blazin

dash looks killer man! water transfer?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 23 2011, 06:19 PM~19677402
> *dash looks killer man!  water transfer?
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 06:12 PM~19677332
> *Here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.
> *


came out bad ass nate!


----------



## LONNDOGG

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 07:10 PM~19677303
> *Painted my radio and then thru all the pieces back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that looks nice as fuck wanted to do that in my lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

This is going to be a bad mofo


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 08:50 PM~19677092
> *Here is a pic after they were done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you have someone faux-finish these? What was the process??

It looks amazing with the green... You've got good taste!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 06:46 PM~19677054
> *My motivation was this caddy dash in a caprice.   I wanted my wood to be a lighter color. I thought that the stock burlwood was just to dark for my interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the stock pieces looked like in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was what i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 07:12 PM~19677332
> *Here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.
> *


Got your back nate I just dropped off that bracket you needed  ............. :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19677332
> *Here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.
> *


Clean as hell and i think i might have to use that on my next project sorry nate.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 24 2011, 06:59 AM~19680781
> *This is going to be a bad mofo
> *


X78


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 05:47 PM~19676566
> *Juan was over giving me some help on the ride the other day
> *



thats what club members are for..... o wait MY BAD HOMIE.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Jan 23 2011, 07:10 PM~19677303-->
> 
> 
> 
> Painted my radio and then thru all the pieces back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 07:12 PM~19677332
> *Here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.
> *



Looks Good. is it a hard process to do?


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Looks good, Wat head unit is that?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 07:12 PM~19677332
> *Here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the bracket for the glove box door. so its just latched on till I can get to the junk yard and get another bracket.
> *


now i see why you went with that :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 24 2011, 11:50 AM~19677092
> *Here is a pic after they were done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classy man nice touch...


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good !!!!


----------



## mauriceindividuals

looking good fam


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:59 AM~19681754
> *Did you have someone faux-finish these?  What was the process??
> 
> It looks amazing with the green...  You've got good taste!
> *


X2 how was it done to get that color for the wood trim Homie that is tight!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

hno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Feb 13 2011, 12:36 AM~19856583
> *
> *


Where u be Ben? Need a wing man at this club


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 13 2011, 12:42 AM~19856600
> *Where u be Ben? Need a wing man at this club
> *


wut up bro..  Went for a ride today, pass by your hood.. :biggrin: 
saw a few people cruising around, the weather was nice.. :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

where can i buy that dynamat really cheap? how much ft i need for the whole floor and trunk? and headliner? does anyone know


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 13 2011, 01:34 AM~19856575
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paint! :0 :run:


----------



## sj_sharx4

ttt.


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:59 AM~19681754
> *Did you have someone faux-finish these?  What was the process??
> 
> It looks amazing with the green...  You've got good taste!
> *


I dont know how this was done but i know u can have pieces done by liquid transfer printing and they look nice!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 13 2011, 02:34 AM~19856575
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beezy :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 23 2011, 10:10 PM~19677303
> *Painted my radio and then thru all the pieces back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT 2 CD PLAYERS IN THE DASH??


----------



## slo

dope


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 5 2011, 05:26 PM~20023806
> *I dont know how this was done but i know u can have pieces done by liquid transfer printing and they look nice!
> *


:yes: that is what i did :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 5 2011, 06:01 PM~20023991
> *beezy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: whats with the name callin?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2011, 06:05 PM~20024009
> *YOU GOT 2 CD PLAYERS IN THE DASH??
> *


i have 2 radios. The alpine ida-x305 just has a radio, ipod, and pandora hook up, no cd player. So i hooked up the my old kenwood kvt-911for dvd and cd player.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Looking good nate :cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Mar 8 2011, 12:55 PM~20043397
> *Looking good nate :cheesy:
> *


  Thanks! Its getting there.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

YOUR CAR IS COMING OUT REAL NICE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 8 2011, 03:14 PM~20044338
> *YOUR CAR IS COMING OUT REAL NICE !!!  :biggrin:
> *



Indeed


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 8 2011, 05:21 PM~20044851
> *Indeed
> *


X2


----------



## hydryan

come along way nice work


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:cheesy: Thanks for all the compliments! Just trying to do what i can to build a respectable lo-lo.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Been working on cleaning up my engine, so I can get the front clip on. Heres what it looks like.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

man o man :0


----------



## JUIC'D64

:thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight

NICE! very clean i like the way your stereo came out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 8 2011, 10:27 PM~20045855
> *Been working on cleaning up my engine, so I can get the front clip on. Heres what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bling bling mutha fucka :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 8 2011, 07:27 PM~20045855
> *Been working on cleaning up my engine, so I can get the front clip on. Heres what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i ever get to see it in person make sure you hand me some shades before poppin the hood :biggrin: 

otherwise the glare will blind ya


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 8 2011, 07:27 PM~20045855
> *Been working on cleaning up my engine, so I can get the front clip on. Heres what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good nate


----------



## JUIC'D64

:wow:


----------



## kingoflacz

killin them homie ....ima fan


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Gotta luv da CHROME!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 8 2011, 07:27 PM~20045855
> *Been working on cleaning up my engine, so I can get the front clip on. Heres what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

damn fam between you and coast yall killin tha lac game!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 14 2011, 09:01 PM~20092887
> * damn fam between you and coast yall killin tha lac game!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## INKA

Just seen you're pictures on fb... All I could say is damn! Looking good!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

nate holding out but thats all im gonna say :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Mr. Brougham

whats the story behind the "Paris" edition?...never heard of it


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2011, 10:28 PM~20174983
> *nate holding out but thats all im gonna say  :biggrin:
> *


What you talking about WILLIS? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 25 2011, 12:52 AM~20175902
> *hno:
> *


x2 wheres the sneak pics?


----------



## DJ HenDoe

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 7 2011, 04:03 PM~20036966
> *i have 2 radios. The alpine ida-x305 just has a radio, ipod, and pandora hook up, no cd player. So i hooked up the my old kenwood kvt-911for dvd and cd player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Nate!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 87cutty530

this is gonna be a sicc ride once its done...


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## cd blazin

looking good pimp!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20190440
> *Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JUST GOT CHILLS FROM THIS SHOT. GONNA BE FIERCE


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 26 2011, 11:23 PM~20190440
> *Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an appetizer of pics :biggrin: 

lookin mean as hell nate keep up the good work n keep the pics comin


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 26 2011, 11:23 PM~20190440
> *Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


next pic is going to be smashing down the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 26 2011, 11:23 PM~20190440
> *Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uh Oh :run:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally got a puller to take that nasty steering wheel out. Then installed the nardi 








And finally downloading some more pics. I will post some more in a lil while


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 27 2011, 01:23 AM~20190440
> *Thanks for the complements guys! Sorry ive been lagging on pics. I will post some better pics when i get some but here is 1 to keep the topic moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20211575
> *Finally got a puller to take that nasty steering wheel out. Then installed the nardi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally downloading some more pics. I will post some more in a lil while
> *


wheel looks real good


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Damn nate this car has came a long way homie this lac is gonna hurt some feelings :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 02:15 PM~20211575
> *Finally got a puller to take that nasty steering wheel out. Then installed the nardi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally downloading some more pics. I will post some more in a lil while
> *


fuckin nate!


----------



## four 0 eight

:worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Mar 29 2011, 02:21 PM~20211619-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheel looks real good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Body Caddi_@Mar 29 2011, 03:21 PM~20212024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nate this car has came a long way homie this lac is gonna hurt some feelings :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. :biggrin: Its came along way from this! Just glad I have pics of what it looked like before. Evidence that it is and always will be a 1978 Cadillac Paris


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

here are some more pics.


----------



## JUIC'D64

lets get are cars cleaned up its almost time to go dippin :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 29 2011, 06:20 PM~20213408
> * lets get are cars cleaned up its almost time to go dippin :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 29 2011, 08:20 PM~20213408
> * lets get are cars cleaned up its almost time to go dippin :biggrin:
> *


shotgun in the lac i called it :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## Big Body Caddi

Looking good nate! :worship:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: the pay off :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 07:04 PM~20213267
> *here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 30 2011, 12:33 AM~20216010
> *shotgun in the lac i called it :biggrin:
> *


 wat you talking about you going to be driving your ride :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 08:00 PM~20213232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: dammmmmmm!!!! looks real good


----------



## B. Gates

Damn nate!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 07:04 PM~20213267
> *here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with as clean and sick as that engine bay looks its almost a shame to put a hood over it but that much shine under there in the sun has to be blinding


----------



## cd blazin

looks nasty man!! how did u manage the door glass? did u us the old glass and regs?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 PM~20221850
> * wat you talking about you going to be driving your ride :biggrin:
> *


ill believe it when i see it :happysad:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 3 2011, 07:40 PM~20250818
> *looks nasty man!! how did u manage the door glass? did u us the old glass and regs?
> *


i dont see why he wouldnt :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

Granite mine is no where like this or a vert, but when I see Lacs like this , I know Im gonna kick myself in the ass when I sell it


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 07:04 PM~20213267
> *here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20251751
> *Granite mine is no where like this or a vert, but when I see Lacs like this , I know Im gonna kick myself in the ass when I sell it
> *


think of what you building to replace it though big homie


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for all the compliments!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 29 2011, 11:33 PM~20216010-->
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun in the lac i called it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: You better be out before me! your car is to close to not be riding!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by B. [email protected] 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20245204
> *Damn nate!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard were taking a road trip next month :dunno: Or are you gonna be in the shower???
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 10:16 AM~20248080
> *with as clean and sick as that engine bay looks its almost a shame to put a hood over it but that much shine under there in the sun has to be blinding
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Thanks! yeah i hate to put it on, Thats why its still off
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cd [email protected] 3 2011, 06:40 PM~20250818
> *looks nasty man!! how did u manage the door glass? did u us the old glass and regs?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yeah im using the same regs. I havent got them perfect yet. I have to wait till the top is completely on and weatherstrips are in. I will post pics when there in
> <!--QuoteBegin-legacylac_@Apr 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20251751
> *Granite mine is no where like this or a vert, but when I see Lacs like this , I know Im gonna kick myself in the ass when I sell it
> *


  Caddys are nice! But aint nothing like an Impala!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 4 2011, 04:52 PM~20258143
> *:angry: You better be out before me! your car is to close to not be riding!
> 
> Heard were taking a road trip next month :dunno: Or are you gonna be in the shower???
> 
> :cheesy: Thanks! yeah i hate to put it on, Thats why its still off
> 
> Thanks! Yeah im using the same regs. I havent got them perfect yet. I have to wait till the top is completely on and weatherstrips are in. I will post pics when there in
> 
> Caddys are nice! But aint nothing like an Impala!
> *


I agree thats why I might build both :0 , I like the Lacs when their all neutral/earthy colors 90'd out.I fucked up tough and sold all the euro stuff.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 4 2011, 06:03 PM~20258781
> *I agree thats why I might build both :0 , I like the Lacs when their all neutral/earthy colors 90'd out.I fucked up tough and sold all the euro stuff.
> *


go for it,and ill keep an eye out for more euro stuff n hit you up when i find it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

nate all i have to say is you should cruise it one time without the hood,that engine bay will have em flockin towards you like bugs to a bug zapper instantly


----------



## CaddyKid253

Do u have a wiring diagram for the digital dash? I have the dash, I'm just not sure how to wire it. A pic of where the color of the wires go in the plug would be nice too. Because I have to pin my own plug. I didn't get a plug when I got the dash. Any help is appreciated. Thx


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 4 2011, 05:52 PM~20258143
> *:angry: You better be out before me! your car is to close to not be riding!
> 
> Heard were taking a road trip next month :dunno: Or are you gonna be in the shower???
> 
> :cheesy: Thanks! yeah i hate to put it on, Thats why its still off
> 
> Thanks! Yeah im using the same regs. I havent got them perfect yet. I have to wait till the top is completely on and weatherstrips are in. I will post pics when there in
> 
> Caddys are nice! But aint nothing like an Impala!
> *


by far the windows and regs were the biggest pain in the ass to deal with on my conversion!!!! keep up the nice work man! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 07:04 PM~20213267
> *here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had to come back and stare at this... so i dont look so much like an idiot :wow: when i see it in person. :happysad:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20261872
> *had to come back and stare at this... so i dont look so much like an idiot  :wow: when i see it in person.  :happysad:
> *


imagine if and when i make it down to cali :biggrin:


----------



## one87LS

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 4 2011, 04:55 PM~20258162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:0 nate where u at bro.......ride lookin nice homie


----------



## JOHNER

Just all around beautifull!!!! congrats..love what you did with the interior pcs.


----------



## JUIC'D64

happy bday


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

i found nate.......member this pic homie


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2011, 07:22 AM~20387914
> *i found nate.......member this pic homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was wondering where he was :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19355447
> *And now the body has paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man this ride is sweet, nice color choice too!


----------



## Models IV Life

Damn San Jose Individuals are building some CLEAN ass rides!! Looks good homie!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2011, 07:22 AM~20387914
> *i found nate.......member this pic homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lincoln,i think nates caddy looks a lil better though  wait its a vert its hella cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 04:15 PM~20211575
> *Finally got a puller to take that nasty steering wheel out. Then installed the nardi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally downloading some more pics. I will post some more in a lil while
> *


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 29 2011, 08:04 PM~20213267
> *here are some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guam707

Nice ride. How hard was it to euro it out?


----------



## big pimpin

Great build! Fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

TTY


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Everyone on here but Nate. Wuts up with ride bro


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Apr 4 2011, 04:55 PM~20258162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this caddys looking badass!


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 15 2011, 11:20 PM~20560719
> *Everyone on here but Nate. Wuts up with ride bro
> *


I think he to busy driving it around :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak: quit yo bull shittin













:biggrin: pics or it aint happening


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2011, 06:22 AM~20387914
> *i found nate.......member this pic homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  yep I dont think i will ever forget that day.  
sorry been lagging on posting pics.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2011, 12:22 AM~20543852
> *nice lincoln,i think nates caddy looks a lil better though   wait its a vert its hella cool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks! Slim posted the pic cause im the white boy sitting on the steps


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks everyone for posting. Sorry for lagging on pics. Havent really done anything new. But i will post some more recent pics now.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I did something a little different on my drop. I put on the windshield trim that I got off that 78 cadillac pheaton. I like the way the whole pillar looks chrome.
















also installed my sunvisors


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Some random pics of the car.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I


> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20565477
> *:twak:  quit yo bull shittin
> :biggrin:  pics or it aint happening
> *


 :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 12:03 AM~20568850
> *I
> :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 12:50 AM~20568835
> *Some random pics of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car im thinkin instant feature material  mmmmmmm maybe centerfold :biggrin:  




if so ima pick up an extra issue to send it down n have you autograph it :biggrin: 

ima have to do that with coasts car as well


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 12:26 AM~20568793
> * thanks!  Slim posted the pic cause im the white boy sitting on the steps
> *


i figured :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 03:03 AM~20568850
> *I
> :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that shyt makes me want a vert caddi so damn badd :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 01:03 AM~20568850
> *I
> :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that was for lucky, he made a statement without pics :biggrin: 





wats that in your avi nate 


:thumbsup: car is sick bro. long way from our lil drive out to no where land in the rain with no wipers  

but at least they sent us on oour way witha pizza and drinks................ and now finally a bad ass vert.

guess you were right to still get it when we asked if you were sure bout it :worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 17 2011, 04:50 AM~20569229
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: What it dew Bean? hows the Caddy looking?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 17 2011, 07:35 AM~20569881-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@May 17 2011, 07:50 AM~20569986
> *this car im thinkin instant feature material   mmmmmmm maybe centerfold  :biggrin:
> if so ima pick up an extra issue to send it down n have you autograph it  :biggrin:
> 
> ima have to do that with coasts car as well
> *


Thanks Bro! :x: And dont even trip I will send you 1 of my copys I will buy like 100 of them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 04:03 AM~20568850
> *I
> :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW GAS HOP IT LOL BUT SHITS GETTIN REAL COSE FOR THE STREETS THO HELLA CLEAN :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 01:52 PM~20571736
> *
> 
> Thanks Bro! :x: And dont even trip I will send you 1 of my copys I will buy like 100 of them
> *


good lookin out bro


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 01:41 AM~20568823
> *I did something a little different on my drop. I put on the windshield trim that I got off that 78 cadillac pheaton. I like the way the whole pillar looks chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also installed my sunvisors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that chrome windshield trim too, looks real good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 17 2011, 12:04 PM~20571424
> *that was for lucky, he made a statement without pics  :biggrin:
> wats that in your avi nate
> :thumbsup:  car is sick bro. long way from our lil drive out to no where land in the rain with no wipers
> 
> but at least they sent us on oour way witha pizza and drinks................ and now finally a bad ass vert.
> 
> guess you were right to still get it when we asked if you were sure bout it  :worship:
> *


  yeah that was a crazy trip. It was a "Nate mission"  im glad I picked it up. It went alot farther then i ever thought it would go. But it has been well worth the headaches  


And heres the pic in my Avi.


----------



## 713ridaz

caddy looking sickckckckcck!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 17 2011, 12:57 PM~20571776-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW GAS HOP IT LOL BUT SHITS GETTIN REAL COSE FOR THE STREETS THO HELLA CLEAN :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:cheesy: and dont worry your gonna see some good videos 1nce it hits the street
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:00 PM~20571788
> *good lookin out bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@May 17 2011, 01:33 PM~20572052
> *I like that chrome windshield trim too, looks real good :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah coast sent me a pic of them on a car my boy was checking out to buy. I really liked the look. Then the mission was on to find a set.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 03:22 PM~20572436
> *Thanks:cheesy: and dont worry your gonna see some good videos 1nce it hits the street
> No problem!
> Yeah coast sent me a pic of them on a car my boy was checking out to buy. I really liked the look. Then the mission was on to find a set.
> *


awww shit street footage always best :biggrin: 

that trim does look sick on there good choice


----------



## CADDY CREW

:wow: :thumbsup: SUPER BAD


----------



## KERRBSS

CAR IS GORGEOUS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 02:41 AM~20568823
> *I did something a little different on my drop. I put on the windshield trim that I got off that 78 cadillac pheaton. I like the way the whole pillar looks chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also installed my sunvisors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the chrome pillar looks better imo, great job


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 12:50 AM~20568835
> *Some random pics of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chrome pillers on hit


----------



## dirttydeeds

Dam homie Fuckin caddilac is hard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 17 2011, 01:03 AM~20568850
> *I
> :uh: You got me confused with someone else Gil! I dont be bull shittin!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 29 2011, 01:02 PM~20651187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Finally made it out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

congrats,love how the color looks in the sun


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 29 2011, 12:48 PM~20651843
> *Finally made it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out bad ass nate


----------



## KERRBSS

I love this car


----------



## drasticbean

holy shit..... you made it out.... big congrates....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 29 2011, 12:48 PM~20651843
> *Finally made it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS! IT CAME OUT BAD AS FUCK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 29 2011, 01:48 PM~20651843
> *Finally made it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
We need more pics of it out in one piece :yes:

Looks good, congrats on getting it out :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

So im finally getting l.i.l. on my phone now. So here are some pics from the show.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## eastbay_drop

the car looked bad ass in sac! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

That car is so Raw It's wrong!!!!


----------



## fullsize67

dang i dont know how i missed this whole build. this lecab is badass. good work bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

[/COLOR]


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> [/COLOR]


Great work homie, it came out badass! Usually I'm not a big fan of murals, but the detail in yours is outstanding and fits the car, congrats on a job well done :thumbsup:



LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


2 of the nicest caddies out, side by side, you gotta love it :yes:


----------



## sanhonda22

Came out sick. Congrats.


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## arabretard

one of the best cadillacs ive ever seen. excellent work homie, im sure you had a great time driving it out for the first time


----------



## Eddie-Money

*congrads on the build caddy is bad ass.*


----------



## drasticbean

How did it feel driving it in the show. ???
How big was the smile on your face.


----------



## Royalty

This came out bad ass! Beautiful taste in every aspect. Been watching this one for a long time, through all the ups and downs it came out awesome! Great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Thanks for all the compliments!!!! Yeah it felt great to drive it into the show. I cant wait to do it again


----------



## EXCANDALOW

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!!!! Yeah it felt great to drive it into the show. I cant wait to do it again


BAD ASS....... NATE!!!
THATS WHAT I HAVE TO FIND ME A LE CAB!!


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Got my emblems on now


----------



## drasticbean

*i love it..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coast One

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Got my emblems on now


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Coast n nate don't you guy's have work to do


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## big pimpin

Damn.....car came out badass! Congrats on getting it done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Big Body Caddi said:


> Coast n nate don't you guy's have work to do


:dunno: what your talkin bout?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

drasticbean said:


> *i love it..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






Coast One said:


> :thumbsup:





big pimpin said:


> Damn.....car came out badass! Congrats on getting it done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Thanks  i cant wait to get her back out


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

SJDEUCE said:


>


:thumbsup: Dude.. That interior is *OUT COLD*.. Nice touch with changing the color or the woodgrain.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Got my emblems on now


:h5:


----------



## Coast One

nathan!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks  i cant wait to get her back out


 back out? where she at? paint prison again?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> back out? where she at? paint prison again?


 :no: still taking care of some stuff. She will be out real soon


----------



## rollindeep408

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :no: still taking care of some stuff. She will be out real soon


plaque in the back straight rag top


----------



## Skim

pure dopeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LacN_Thru

Bump


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Still have not seen it in person  

Might have to stalk you Nate until i do :naughty: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking Good, Congrats on the feature of the month!!!!!


----------



## arabretard

KAK beat me to it! congrats on the feature


----------



## CovetedStyle

KAKALAK said:


> Looking Good, Congrats on the feature of the month!!!!!


X2.. U and coast.. Back to back caddys.. Make'n us cad owners proud!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Looking Good, Congrats on the feature of the month!!!!!


:thumbsup:

Well deserved too


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin:Thanks! had to break out my laptop at home. damn mobile site wouldnt let me see the front layout. Thanks for letting me know, would have never seen it. Now i can post some more pics in here.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

some interior pics


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## LacN_Thru

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :biggrin:Thanks! had to break out my laptop at home. damn mobile site wouldnt let me see the front layout. Thanks for letting me know, would have never seen it. Now i can post some more pics in here.


Nice pics :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

congrats nate im glad to see its finally out,lookin good and knockin em dead,you and coast both are doin the caddy game really well with those two,and givin me a few ideas for my fleetwood as well :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

Did I ever tell u This is one of my favorite cars on the planet


----------



## Cali-Stylz

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Hey Coast.. something wrong with this pic, looks un-natural. Can you fix it?
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

hey Nate where can I get the weatherstripping for the door window on the A pillar


----------



## vengence

Cali-Stylz said:


> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Coast.. something wrong with this pic, looks un-natural. Can you fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the other pic your head bigger than a bowling ball :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CHE1

I didn't see this car at the Socios show.....................I fucken stared at it like I was mean mugging it or something for a long time.. Bad as ride brother. Love the fucking trunk lid!!!


----------



## The Supreme Plate

*Shittin on fools.*

Just Got Paid is dope. You did a damn good job from start to finish. Much respect and props for keeping that bad bitch West Coasted out.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

love this car! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

AWESOME! check mark on all boxes.... DOPE


----------



## ricardo labrador

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


THAT ASC LOOKS GOOD ON THAT FRONT END...CANT WAIT TO THROW MINE ON THE LAC.:cheesy::420:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

LacN_Thru said:


> Nice pics :cheesy: :thumbsup:


 I will try to keep them coming  (no ****)


vengence said:


> congrats nate im glad to see its finally out,lookin good and knockin em dead,you and coast both are doin the caddy game really well with those two,and givin me a few ideas for my fleetwood as well :biggrin:


 Im glad to finally have it out. These 2 caddys came along way.  let me know if i can help with anything. Always down to help out!


SIX1RAG said:


> Did I ever tell u This is one of my favorite cars on the planet


 thanks bro, That means alot!


CHE1 said:


> I didn't see this car at the Socios show.....................I fucken stared at it like I was mean mugging it or something for a long time.. Bad as ride brother. Love the fucking trunk lid!!!


So you were the dude mean muggin :lol: naw jk, had to put a lil SJ touch on it. Came out really sick! Much props to Alex from 4zero8!!! He got down on the trunk


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

The Supreme Plate said:


> Just Got Paid is dope. You did a damn good job from start to finish. Much respect and props for keeping that bad bitch West Coasted out.


 Thanks bro! Had to keep it WestCoast, dont know anything else 


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> love this car! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


hi_ryder said:


> AWESOME! check mark on all boxes.... DOPE


  Im trying. Got a couple more ideas for the car. Gonna have to wait and see if i xan get them done 
QUOTE=ricardo labrador;14260859]THAT ASC LOOKS GOOD ON THAT FRONT END...CANT WAIT TO THROW MINE ON THE LAC.:cheesy::420:[/QUOTE]


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

The Supreme Plate said:


> Just Got Paid is dope. You did a damn good job from start to finish. Much respect and props for keeping that bad bitch West Coasted out.


 Thanks bro! Had to keep it WestCoast, dont know anything else 


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> love this car! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


hi_ryder said:


> AWESOME! check mark on all boxes.... DOPE


  Im trying. Got a couple more ideas for the car. Gonna have to wait and see if i xan get them done 


ricardo labrador said:


> THAT ASC LOOKS GOOD ON THAT FRONT END...CANT WAIT TO THROW MINE ON THE LAC.:cheesy::420:


Thanks! Yeah its 1 of my favorite pictures of the car right now


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

vengence said:


> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the other pic your head bigger than a bowling ball :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> After all these comments my head is that big :lmao: :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Royalty

Well deserved on ride of the month, congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

regal ryda said:


> hey Nate where can I get the weatherstripping for the door window on the A pillar


 The 1 on the window is a raghouse strip and i havent found 1 for the pillar yet. Everything is to short. Im thinking about fabing 1 up to work. Really havent messed with it yet.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Royalty said:


> Well deserved on ride of the month, congrats.:thumbsup:


 Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## r4zero8

Need To Get A Hold Of All The Pics Nate.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## lowlowlow

Nice ass car!

What's left that's 78 on the body? I looked thru some of the first pics, is it just the hood and trunk?


----------



## sanhonda22

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Hope this means its ready for the streets.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

lowlowlow said:


> Nice ass car!
> 
> What's left that's 78 on the body? I looked thru some of the first pics, is it just the hood and trunk?











This is all o.g. and the firewall and windshield pillars.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

sanhonda22 said:


> Hope this means its ready for the streets.


:yes:


----------



## sanhonda22

Congrats Nate. Now go find me a LeCab of my own.




LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

sanhonda22 said:


> Congrats Nate. Now go find me a LeCab of my own.


Fasho! i will keep my eyes open.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

bomb video,should of had it movin to tho to let the audiance get the feel lol


----------



## vengence

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Im glad to finally have it out. These 2 caddys came along way.  let me know if i can help with anything. Always down to help out!


indeed they have and currently im tryin to save up the funds to get some much needed parts,maybe a new frame and just start over with this one cause lord knows whether or not its got tweaked spots,but im keepin at it,if im lucky one day i might get to show it off with yall down there,ill have to hit the lotto first though,its a long trip


----------



## vengence

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> vengence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all these comments my head is that big :lmao: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry nate i just couldnt resist :lmfao:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PEPSI_559

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> So i bought this 80s 4 door with fully wrap frame, to save me the headache of sending my frame to a shop. guy told me it was doing 60 inches. But dont know if thats the truth, but in the back window it had a TRUCHA sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original plan was to swap it with the frame on my 90 next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took the sunroof out and then off to the recyclers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to take the front engine bolts out :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then finally the body was off :biggrin:


A BRO DA LECAB CAME OUT ZICK BROTHA.. O AND DONT WORRY WHEN CAR WAZ WORKIN IT WAZ DOIN 60" ONLY REAZON I ZOLD HER IZ ZHE WAZ GIVIN ME 2 MANY PROBLEMZ MECHANICLY AND DIDNT HAVE DA FUNDZ @ DA TIME 2 KEEP HER GOIN.. MAN I MIZZ DAT CAR.. I HEARD U HAD PROBZ WIT IT ZO U GOT ANOTHA FRAME?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

vengence said:


> indeed they have and currently im tryin to save up the funds to get some much needed parts,maybe a new frame and just start over with this one cause lord knows whether or not its got tweaked spots,but im keepin at it,if im lucky one day i might get to show it off with yall down there,ill have to hit the lotto first though,its a long trip


:thumbsup:Just keep it moving. Took me 4yrs to get this 1 together. But its all worth it when its done.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

PEPSI_559 said:


> A BRO DA LECAB CAME OUT ZICK BROTHA.. O AND DONT WORRY WHEN CAR WAZ WORKIN IT WAZ DOIN 60" ONLY REAZON I ZOLD HER IZ ZHE WAZ GIVIN ME 2 MANY PROBLEMZ MECHANICLY AND DIDNT HAVE DA FUNDZ @ DA TIME 2 KEEP HER GOIN.. MAN I MIZZ DAT CAR.. I HEARD U HAD PROBZ WIT IT ZO U GOT ANOTHA FRAME?


Thanks bro. Yeah I had to swapped the frames. A couple people were giving me a hard time about it now being strong enough for my car. so I had to do it to them and get a Homies frame  But the frame went to good use. Its under another 2dr caddy out here.
1st frame
























New Homies frame


----------



## LURCH63

bad ass cad,:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## ricardo labrador

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


looking clean nate.:thumbsup:...is that on the way to the BBQ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

ricardo labrador said:


> looking clean nate.:thumbsup:...is that on the way to the BBQ?


 :yes:


----------



## ray-13

just cheeked out the whole build... dammm homie thats taking the game to a whole nother level.... MAD PROPS...!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::fool2::bowrofl::fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## CovetedStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## CrazyCutlas

nice ride homie....ttt :yes:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Some pics from last night cruisin in San Jose


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

More cruisin pics :biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

This clean ass ride homie


----------



## DIPPINIT

Your ride is sick Nate You did it big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Here is my 1978 cadillac paris coupe deville, that I picked up last year for my birthday. Plans for the caddy are: swap the quarters, trunk, doors, and front end, full 90 swap. Full frame swap with new 5.7l engine. new interior, 90 Pillow tops, also dash swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all o.g. and the firewall and windshield pillars.
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowSanJo_Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

that's the cleanest vert out. U r hurting folks.


----------



## 84caddy

finally saw the car in person today in Vegas - amazing job Nate!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

I got to see the car in person. I love it...!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## GoodTimes317

Nice lecab


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

84caddy said:


> finally saw the car in person today in Vegas - amazing job Nate!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro! 


drasticbean said:


> I got to see the car in person. I love it...!!!!!!


Nice seeing you again Bean! Glad I didnt get caught slippin this year :rofl:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt nice coupe playboy


----------



## rollindeep408

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


 Sick vid. The I doin it big looks like you guys had a blast Nate


----------



## chtrone

Seen the ride in Vegas bro, badass for sure. Got a pic of it on the strip, as soon as I upload pics I'll post it in here


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

rollindeep408 said:


> Sick vid. The I doin it big looks like you guys had a blast Nate


 Whats up Evan? :yes: this weekend was off the hook! Cant wait to do it again


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

chtrone said:


> Seen the ride in Vegas bro, badass for sure. Got a pic of it on the strip, as soon as I upload pics I'll post it in here


 Thanks bro. Yeah post the pics you got. Ive been waiting to see some pics that my boy has too


----------



## JUIC'D64

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah post the pics you got. Ive been waiting to see some pics that my boy has too


there coming lol


----------



## 4zero8customs

congrats in vegas bro. lets see some pics damn it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


NICE RAGTOP CAD:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Man that mural is pure sex Nate


----------



## lone star

you jam johnny cash. i do, and i dedicate this song to you and your car....listen to it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Double post


----------



## rollindeep408

lone star said:


> you jam johnny cash. i do, and i dedicate this song to you and your car....listen to it :biggrin:


 be a perfect song with a pic collage of Nates car buildup


----------



## lone star

someone do it :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> 2 CLEAN BAD AS CADI RAG REAL GOOD FLOW:thumbsup:


----------



## 863centralFLA.

daaammmmmnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!! sexy ass caddy this topic and videos posted in here is a good example why i got mad love for the west coast, and is it weird that i wanna make love to your lac? lol jk


----------



## PAPER CHASER

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>



car came out beautiful Nate :worship:


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## DKM ATX

This needs to be in LRM SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

DKM ATX said:


> This needs to be in LRM SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 on the cover


----------



## lowlowboy

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> on the cover


X2


----------



## edelmiro13

Love this caddy homie....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

one87LS said:


> :0 :wow:


----------



## JustPosting




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX

What happen to this car?


----------



## KERRBSS

DKM ATX said:


> What happen to this car?


He still got it, I follow him on Instagram.


----------



## CadillacTom

Saved to read later.


----------



## plague

one of the top and classic build topic, builds some bad caddys, good revisit


----------



## plague

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 14 guests)

plague


----------



## wantmoe23

New to this website, I just picked up a 1978 cadillac coupe convertible looking at your roofline I believe it's a paris, I'm looking for a passenger's side door glass and someone who makes that top.THANKS


----------



## Kamakazi

I wish I had more time today to read the full build up already got ideas for my 79 coupe lol


----------

